# Travain 3X server group



## CROSSHAIR223

I noticed most are either on 3X or 6 servers. Instead of having multiple pages dealing with both why not have a topic for each server?

Anywhoo, I'm on 3x and am wanting to start/belong to the allaince we have there. I want pfurians to own this server!!!

I'm at -163/-120


----------



## AKSkirmish

WTF are you talkin about here man... 
Is this another game topic?


----------



## scent troll

AKSkirmish said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed


----------



## AKSkirmish

Ocellatus2000 said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed
[/quote]

Oh-
No reason for me to be here then-
Bye-


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Ocellatus2000 said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed
[/quote]

Stupid to you...fun to others. No need fill this topic with useless posts.


----------



## AKSkirmish

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed
[/quote]

Stupid to you...fun to others. No need fill this topic with useless posts.
[/quote]

Tell me about it then Sir...
Which game is it that you play...Is it one I have seen-Cause I honestly have no clue...


----------



## muskielover1

im down.it may be a bit easier to split the two.i have to go to work in a bit so im tryin to spend all my stuff before i go.
tormentor -48/152

post your coordinates for ONLY server 3x on this page and then we can make a list.

start a thread for 6 too and we can leave the 25 page one in the dust because i think most of us kinda know what were doing.if not we will gladly explain to the new players

also ak,i belive he was talking to ocelattus2000,and i agree,that was a lame post for him to make.
and if you would like to have a go at it,there are quite a few of us on here that could help you through it.id do it now but gotta go.good day all.


----------



## jmax611

jmax61183 -166/15 on 3x


----------



## Alexx

good idea this... it was all getting a bit confusing in the other thread.

3x server

name : piranha
village : smokers village
coordinates : (-44|29)
and ive just joined the p-fury alliance.


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm -collier- I'm at x89 y80


----------



## hyphen

hyphen, -199|11

ask tormentor to send you an invite.


----------



## hyphen

get on alliance chat if you guys can.


----------



## Blitz023

blitz023
-108, -178
invite please, im a noob at this.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Does anyone have an alliance started on 3X??? I will shortyly, Have an embassy at only level 1, you have to have it at 5 I beleive to start an alliance.

Soooo whoever has one or creates one first let us know so we can be added please!

I want pfury to own server 3X!!!


----------



## hyphen

we have a pfury alliance, tormentor started it. most of the pfury guys are in.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

I like Travian... it passes time while I am at work








hehehehe

I am at (-35|40)


----------



## Alexx

there is already a p-fury alliance on 3x...... ask tormentor for an invite


----------



## matc

charlo (108, -54) Please send me an invitation for the alliance. I've been asking it for 2 days now !


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I can't find any post's by tormentor. Is this his name here or on Travain??? Can someone else in the alliance add others or just the creator?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

i believe he goes by tormentor1


----------



## dalyhawk

dalyhawk2
31/-201

Gettin my resources up, i have a population of 48 right now, invite me to the alliance, i have no clue how to do that yet


----------



## jmax611

YOU HAVE TO HAVE AN EMBASSEY OF LEVEL 1 TO JOIN AN ALLIANCE

AND THEN YOU HAVE TO BE INVITED TO JOIN


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

jmax611 said:


> YOU HAVE TO HAVE AN EMBASSEY OF LEVEL 1 TO JOIN AN ALLIANCE
> 
> AND THEN YOU HAVE TO BE INVITED TO JOIN


really?! geez.. i need to build my embassy


----------



## jmax611

i like this game but dam it takes forever to get newhere, but i guess thats the point

i look forward to waking up with full resourses(unless i get raided)


----------



## notaverage

NOTAVERAGE1

Map (132|-131)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

embassy here i come!!


----------



## ZOSICK

I would like to join the alliance as well, someone send me an invite.

sever 3X

X 164/ Y -91

village name DickDragin.


----------



## hyphen

looks like we're going to have a pretty large alliance going.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

hyphen said:


> looks like we're going to have a pretty large alliance going.


Can someone answer me on the alliance thing? Can others invite or only the creator of the alliance???

And yeah, I hope our Alliance reigns supreme


----------



## hyphen

i believe its only the creator.


----------



## hyphen

just an fyi, i called a truce with the alliance "devilsnw". so if you see them aroudn try not to raid. they initially wanted me in their alliance but i said nay. keep it neutral with them though


----------



## muskielover1

i am now writing down pages of alliance names,descriptions,locations,ect,ect, and it will be in detail oriented pages.invites of the willing will follow with updates.
ty


----------



## muskielover1

alliance on 3x so far:
jayson745
designatddrnker
notaverage1
hyphen
tormentor1
captive-herps
lasergopewpew!
jamx61183
piranha
boobah

invited:
pwned
dailyhawk2
and from cm........benz_020

also,it might be a good idea to have a couple of p fury alliances like hyphen said.with just a number on the end of the name because we can be in different alliances and more than one alliance can combine.so if we get one from the N,S,E,andW....we will rule the uuuuuniverse.


----------



## piranhasrule

When are you going to invite me


----------



## muskielover1

invited my good sir....hard to see within all there words on all theres pages(even tho this ones only 2 long so far.

can we do a coordinates check from everyone on 3x

pm me your coords. and i will post them insterad of me going through all the pages trying to find all of them.i tried and i had to desifer servers,names,ect and i gave up.lolthen i shall post a list for yall to save and it will take up little room on the thread.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

SOMEONE PLEASE ATTACK FROZEN 
(-40|41)

....asshole's taking my sh*t!

sorry. he goes by AMOK
SOMEONE PLEASE ATTACK FROZEN VILLAGE - USER NAME AMOK
(-40|41)

....asshole's taking my sh*t!


----------



## Alexx

^^ spend your resources on building up your cranny
then if anyone raids you they cant take anything

ive just got mine upto level 9.... been raided 3 times today and they left with next to nothing.

now ive just gotta build up my army and start raiding these fuckers back


----------



## jmax611

/has been lucky and noy been raided yet :crosses fingers: lol


----------



## piranhasrule

muskielover1, I'v sent my only troops to your village as reinforcements, just because I'm being attacked soon and don't want to lose them. I'm going to call them back as soon as I have the defences to look after them though. I doubt they'l ever actually get to you seing as your 11 hours away from me


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

=/ blah.... if anyone form the pfury alliance wants to get revenge on these fuckers:

-AMOK (-40|41)
-yurijung (-33|42)
-ordep2busy (-36|39)

i'd appreciate it.... f*cking amok won't stop!

piranha man uk... thanks for your advice!


----------



## jmax611

hes farming that ass lol

i would help but i have no troops yet


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

jmax611 said:


> hes farming that ass lol
> 
> i would help but i have no troops yet


SERIOUSLY!

I need to figure out how to get troops still....

i saw this combat screen that i am totally clueless about.


----------



## Alexx

you need to have barracks and a rally point before you can get troops.

just trained my first 2 troops and sent thm on a raid


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

i have a rally point.. but barracks? where do i build that?


----------



## Boobah

well i woke up to being raided over and over again by some jackasses from all 4-1 or something. Guess I'll just keep building up my cranny


----------



## Alexx

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i have a rally point.. but barracks? where do i build that?


you need to unlock it
you need your rally point at level 1 and your main building at level 3 to unlock the barracks


----------



## notaverage

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> hes farming that ass lol
> 
> i would help but i have no troops yet


SERIOUSLY!

I need to figure out how to get troops still....

i saw this combat screen that i am totally clueless about.
[/quote]
Ask them to stop. I did and it worked....but I told them I was trying to build up to join their alliance....haha I built my Cranny to level 9 so far nobody has touched me!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I think the first priority for us in the alliance would be to make troops. At least 2-3 of them. There are around 12 of us now and as soon as my 3 accounts are added that will make 15. If each one of us makes 2-3 troops we can send them to whomever needs them for help. It's easy to make just 2-3 of the basic troops and thats 20-30 reinforcments!!! together that we can send anywhere at anytime. I think it would suprise someone who's farming you then you hit them balls to the walls with 20-30 troops!

How does this sound to everyone else?


----------



## Alexx

sounds good but were gonna need more than 20-30 troops
...ive been raided a few times now and they had 100+ troops nearly each time they raided


----------



## Boobah

yeah the guy that's been repetatively butt raping me between eporn jackoff sessions has 58 troops. i'm really not on enough to be useful in this. This game is really geared so that the hardcore people who play this dominate.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Hmmm well the theory is sound. Until then I suggest one that whoever is on here all the time,....hell ....I'll do it for everyone cause I'm online all the time. WE NEED TO BE ALL IN AN ALLIANCE like ....NOW!!

If you want me to build my embassy and send invites then let me know cause I will be here all the time and invite EVERYONE.

Until we are all unified I would now suggest building up your Cranary's as soon as possible so that we can't be farmed. As of writing this I know to have someone farming my ass so I'm stocking up my Cranary's so I can still build.

Once we are all in alliance I believe we can send goods to each other so then those of us not being attacked can help others build troops.

I got ahold of 3 other email accounts and will have 6 accounts on the 3X server to help out whoever needs it!

Lol we need a tactics page or some brainstorming on how to help one another versus all of us talking about how we are getting farmed.

Lol I want to own these bitches! Not complain!!!


----------



## muskielover1

question about raiding.i sent 20 troops(clubswingers) to a neighbor(1 square away)and it says a time of 4 min til arival.i watch it but i never get a report and i never see my resources increase.what am i doing wrong?


----------



## ZOSICK

still waiting for an invite

164 -91


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> question about raiding.i sent 20 troops(clubswingers) to a neighbor(1 square away)and it says a time of 4 min til arival.i watch it but i never get a report and i never see my resources increase.what am i doing wrong?


Hmm maybe he doesn't have any resources??? Maybe build a scout first to spy and see what he has??? If he has a cranny built up I don't thinkg you'll get much either.


----------



## muskielover1

ok ty ill see wht i cn do.
wht is your nme on there? re you on 3x or 6.i typed in 06 c6 ls2 on 3x but sys you dont exist


----------



## ZOSICK

village name is DickDragin, server 3X, coordinates 164 -91


----------



## muskielover1

still says you dont exist.do you have an embassy?

i still dont get this raiding stuff.i send troops and its like they never left.

i choose the number of clubswingers,pick attack:raid,then i choose the coordinates.then it tells me the time it takes to arrive.then nothing.no report,no goodies.ive done it with several villages nearby..

do yall get a report when you raid?and if so,do you get one even if you dont get anything from the raid?im getting frustrated.


----------



## ZOSICK

yea, I have level 3 embassy 38 club swingers level 3 for all my resources.

the name may be DickDragin. (with a period at the end) or DickDragin.'s villag


----------



## muskielover1

invite sent


----------



## ZOSICK

muskielover1 said:


> still says you dont exist.do you have an embassy?
> 
> i still dont get this raiding stuff.i send troops and its like they never left.
> 
> i choose the number of clubswingers,pick attack:raid,then i choose the coordinates.then it tells me the time it takes to arrive.then nothing.no report,no goodies.ive done it with several villages nearby..
> 
> *do yall get a report when you raid?and if so,do you get one even if you dont get anything from the raid?im getting frustrated.*


yes you always get a report even if you get nothing...

if you go to village overview it tells you where how many raids you have going on as well as when they should be back.


----------



## muskielover1

lol nevermind im an idiot..i wasnt hitting the ok button after i hit send.dur dur.


----------



## muskielover1

oh my.raiding is f*cking sweeeet.


----------



## ZOSICK

someone needs to upgrade their embassy before I can join.

The alliance can only have 12 members currently. 
Per level of the embassy additional 3 players may join


----------



## notaverage

06 C6 LS2 said:


> someone needs to upgrade their embassy before I can join.
> 
> The alliance can only have 12 members currently.
> Per level of the embassy additional 3 players may join


So your saying when everyone is at embassy 4 then 3 more can join and then when we are all at 5 then another 3 can join??

Well Im at 4 now I will be up to 5 the next day or so.


----------



## muskielover1

oh i forgot about that.oopsy.ill get upgraded as soon as i can.


----------



## notaverage

Why is it on server 6 it tells me "Enough resources today at 10:21 am" but on server 3 it just says "too few resources" ?
any idea


----------



## ZOSICK

on 3X I get the time and to few resources...


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm sure I'm making lots of enemies, because I'm playing like an asshole. But I think thats what this game is set up to make you do. I have 4 scouts, so I send them all out to my farms and see who is sitting on resources then raid. Its usually the same handfull of people, so I'm hitting them over and over and over. I'm avoiding people in alliances though, so I dont get into sh*t.

I now have horsemen so my raiding area is gonna go from 1 1/2 squares taking up to an hour(round trip) to raid, to 3 squares in every direction being raidable within an hour. I'll still have to stay close with my foot guys, but I'm going to keep buying horsemen to expand my faster raiding party. They are twice as much to make, but they are twice as fast, and carry twice as much.

I have enough going to help people out, but if your not in my area it doesn't do much good. We should have an alliance for each section sw/se/ne/nw, and then have those 4 alliances be in aliance. That way we can just look at our alliance and see who is by us. I can start a SE one if yall think its a good idea.


----------



## muskielover1

i agree.then we can just start taking over section by section.you can be apart of more than 1 alliance so.im down.i dont know where im at but my coords are -48/152.


----------



## matc

Tormentor, did you send me an invitation for the alliance ? My village is Charlo , 108 -54 ! I haven't received anything yet


----------



## hyphen

ive pretty much got my immediate square locked down. i had a little trouble raiding this guy named dagis viktor, but he's in the square over, closer to captive herps than me. the only 2 guys i don't raid are from devilsnw...and some chick that asked me to stop picking on her.

hooray for world domination. im waiting for captiv to build up his army so we can do joint attacks on the surrounding neighbors.


----------



## muskielover1

wonderful.like was stated before,we can take over wherever we are,building more villages and such,but the bigger we get we all expand and its like a disease.but never attack each other...matc ill have your invite in a sec.


----------



## jmax611

notaverage said:


> Why is it on server 6 it tells me "Enough resources today at 10:21 am" but on server 3 it just says "too few resources" ?
> any idea


BECAUSE OF YOUR UPGRADED PLUS ACCOUNT

YOU MAY OF CLICKED IT ON ACCIDENT WHEN TRYING TO USE THE GOLD


----------



## muskielover1

after a night of whooping everyones ass on both 6 and 3x,my last raid of the night resulted in someone taking 7 of my clubswingers hostage.what does dissolve mean in this case and should i ask him to release them?or whuuuut?was it his trappers that got them?


----------



## hyphen

muskielover1 said:


> after a night of whooping everyones ass on both 6 and 3x,my last raid of the night resulted in someone taking 7 of my clubswingers hostage.what does dissolve mean in this case and should i ask him to release them?or whuuuut?was it his trappers that got them?


he's a gaul and set up traps. if you "dissolve" it'll destroy the units from your rally point. when you have troops taken prisoner you still pay per unit in crops for upkeep. dissolving rids you of that burden. if they're cheap units that you think you can do without then it's worth dissolving. i had 3 clubswingers taken captive and i just got rid of them.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

So who all is in the SW for that alliance? Do I need to build up my embassy to form one there or do we have one already for that section?


----------



## Gaijin987

I just started on the 3x server

Name is Gaijin987 and I am in the SE I think....coordinates are 19|-154 and I ran out of clay right away.....so I guess I just check back later and see if I have enough resources to build more stuff?


----------



## muskielover1

wheres everybody at?im waiting for the ppl that ive been f*cking up to get pissed.they must not play on the weekends lol.everybody in my square has been done up repeatedly.the only thing that pisses me of is the damn trappers.arf!!!


----------



## Gaijin987

got more clay pits going on.....will report in when I actually have a couple of troops to do something with


----------



## Alexx

done a couple of raids myself but didnt get anything...only had 6 troops
i got raided again today and they killed my 6 troops...lol

spent most of the day building and upping my resources

can someone answer me this

....ive got 1 cranny at level 10 (holds 1000 of each resource)
and another cranny at level 5 (holds 280 of each)

now when i got raided i had most of my resources at around 700-800 but the guy still took some of my stuff..... how did he take them when they should be stashed in my crannys?


----------



## muskielover1

well i attacked this guy who has 100 ppl.i only have 106ppl. i was just raiding him and come to find out he has 30 praetorians.i attacked with 40 clubbers.so i went back with 53 more clubbers and hes got resourses up the butt!hes gonna be pissed when he gets online and his whole army is gone along with his res. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I'm in the SW area of server 3X

Crosshair -163/-120

Crosshair2 -192/-80

Crosshair3 -24/-209

Crosshair4 -100/-190

Crosshair5 -204/-63

Crosshair6 -134/163


----------



## ZOSICK

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm in the SW area of server 3X
> 
> Crosshair -163/-120
> 
> Crosshair2 -192/-80
> 
> Crosshair3 -24/-209
> 
> Crosshair4 -100/-190
> 
> Crosshair5 -204/-63
> 
> Crosshair6 -134/163


damn crosshair, your like the Napoleon of travain


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I'm in the SW area of server 3X
> 
> Crosshair -163/-120
> 
> Crosshair2 -192/-80
> 
> Crosshair3 -24/-209
> 
> Crosshair4 -100/-190
> 
> Crosshair5 -204/-63
> 
> Crosshair6 -134/163


damn crosshair, your like the Napoleon of travain
[/quote]

LOL I'm building them all up then splitting up the roles they have, like one for wood, one for clay and so on. Then I use the marketplace to exchange and build. Just an idea I had on a boring day at work. I'll see if it pans out!


----------



## muskielover1

holy sh*t!!!good luck with that.when did you start?and how is it doing so far?you gonna maxx out each village like 1 is clay,2 is wood...ect.then combine them into 1 village?


----------



## Nevermind

I just started, dont know if ill play much but im Wormboy (nevermind was already taken grrr) at -209,62


----------



## matc

Thanks for the invitation tormentor but I think you need to upgrade your embassy cuz right now the alliance is full ! Here's what it says :

The alliance can only have 12 members currently.
Per level of the embassy additional 3 players may join

Do I have to upgrade my embassy ?


----------



## ...Jay...

http://travilog.org.ua/en/3047405/a981f9df...489f7b56668bb9d Can anyone explain how this is possible? The guy who slaughtered 591 clubswingers is my immediate neighbor. The quardinates of the loser show no village so I guess he is dead?

When I asked him how he did it, this was his reply
clubswingers def is 5 against cavalry and TT's attack is 90..^_^ 1 TT attacking can kill 18 clubswingers XD

piranha-man, teutons can get up to 25% of whats hidden in your cranny.


----------



## muskielover1

i thought i already did sorry in 10 min i can upgrade.

funny,my nickname is wormboy lol!half the ppl in my town call me that


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> i thought i already did sorry in 10 min i can upgrade.
> 
> funny,my nickname is wormboy lol!half the ppl in my town call me that


Haha why do they call you that? I named my guy wormboy cuz of the marilyn manson song wormboy.


----------



## ...Jay...

raiding has turned to crap. Everyone has crannys now and are using their resources up before I can take them. I feel like attacking people because my greed is not being fed.


----------



## Alexx

Jayson745 said:


> http://travilog.org.ua/en/3047405/a981f9df...489f7b56668bb9d Can anyone explain how this is possible? The guy who slaughtered 591 clubswingers is my immediate neighbor. The quardinates of the loser show no village so I guess he is dead?
> 
> When I asked him how he did it, this was his reply
> clubswingers def is 5 against cavalry and TT's attack is 90..^_^ 1 TT attacking can kill 18 clubswingers XD
> 
> piranha-man, teutons can get up to 25% of whats hidden in your cranny.


cheers jayson, that explains it


----------



## Piranha Guru

61, -166 Geryi

We'll see how long I can do this...not sure I have the time to dedicate to this, but gives me something to do while watching football!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> holy sh*t!!!good luck with that.when did you start?and how is it doing so far?you gonna maxx out each village like 1 is clay,2 is wood...ect.then combine them into 1 village?


Yep! Have one specialize in each field and build up each vill faster that way. Hope it works!


----------



## muskielover1

omg my power was out for 7 hours!!!!! damn ice storm.


----------



## muskielover1

i just created a forum and there is also chat if you are in the alliance.also news and attacks.so post away.


----------



## Brian5150

Can I get an invite to the alliance? I'm on server 3X -119 -132 name is SHITTLES. I get raided constantly. Pop 87 right now got my cranny to level 10 so they cant get to much


----------



## ...Jay...

I've been sad that my farms made crannys. Then yesterday a big guy next to me scouted my sh*t and my scouts killed 4 of 5 of his. Then just know I sent 8 scouts to his spot and he has nothing! population 210 and not a single solder. He has to have a stable to make a scout, so I dont know if he is reenforcing someone or they were killed or what. I dont really care. I just pulled a huge raid on his ass. Serves him right for scouting me. I'm gonna milk this cow until he does something to stop me.







Only bad part is that he is in an alliance, but f*ck it. He shouldn't have looked me up.
its gonna take me a few trips to get it all


----------



## jmax611

/VOWS TO KILL -163/14


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm at WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And barely winning. At the end of the day we will both have jack sh*t left.


----------



## ...Jay...

This is what he did to me







so this is what I did to him


----------



## ...Jay...

he is almost out of troops and Its looking like I will have about 30 legonairs and a few imperians left after this last attack.

So this went bad, but worse for him. I even killed his hero!!!! hahaha fuckwad deserves it.


----------



## jmax611

lol

/cant wait to build my army


----------



## ...Jay...

ok well now this guy has 2 of his buttbuddies sending troops to me from across the board, so he is getting desperate. Funny thing is that they are both from different alliences than him AND different from each other.

Its more of a pain than anything because now I have to make sure I'm at the computer in an hour or so, then send them off so they get nothing and do nothing. Then send them FAR away because the other guy is coming in 3 1/2 hours and I'll be sleeping by then.

He has his last little guys running off somewhere so I cant finish them. Then he spent(wasted) resources on traps. He trapped 10 of my guys, so I attacked him again and killed a couple while freeing all of mine.

So basically this is alot more trouble than its worth. DONT GET INTO sh*t PEOPLE! Its costly. I was trying to get settlers to start another spot, and now I'm trying to defend/attack. It was not worth the couple thousand resources I got.


----------



## CorGravey

i want p-fury alliance how do i get it? im thunderclap in 3x at 72/205


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

who do i message to get in on the pfury alliance? is it still tormentor1?


----------



## Boobah

i'm just getting repeatedly raided by Kiciol1 and and KulisataN....all i can do is upgrade my cranny over and over i guess?


----------



## ...Jay...

yes tormentor1 is the guy you need to send you 2 an invitation.

And yes you can keep uping your cranny. But if your online enough it doesn't have to be that high to spend your resources before they get them. Just keep using them and they will get sick of getting nothing. Or you can make guys and send them to reenforce someone who isn't getting into sh*t(like I am) then when you have enough of them bring them back. Most farmers scout people before raiding, and if they see you have a bunch of guys all the sudden they wont bother because losing solders is costly.
^ dont build up to many guys though in case they just look at your resources and miss that you have guys. I dont know what resources your pulling in but I would make 4-6 and just start there even though they will likely be killed. Then they will make sure to look and next time you will have 20-50.

how many people are they bringing and what are your resource numbers?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

What do you get for upgrading your rally point?


----------



## Boobah

can they destroy your buildings or upgrades or just steal your sh*t?


----------



## muskielover1

its just for accuracy of the catapults,dont worry about that until later


----------



## muskielover1

alliance so far:
designatddnker
tormentor1(me)
jmax61183
-collier-
piranha
lasergopewpew
hyphen
captive-herps
notaverage1
dickdragin
boobah

invites sent to:
shittles
thunderclap
charlo
benz_020 (from cm)
dalyhawk
pwned (drew)

jiam ji,i pmmed you,and anyone else im forgetting.

also dont forget about the alliance forums members, lets use them to our advantage


----------



## ...Jay...

In 10 minutes I will know my fate.

I was already from last night, and now I just got smoked so I'm getting worried
plus I only have half a beer left. This f*cking sux. walking in the cold with bottles for a 22oz beer at 2.34 in the afternoon, while getting raped on travian. Awsome.


----------



## jmax611

why did you leave the alliance jayson?


----------



## muskielover1

good luck dude.


----------



## CorGravey

thank you muskie lover


----------



## matc

I joined the p-fury alliance. Now I guess we can trade some resources between each other ?


----------



## CorGravey

how can i pick up my invite to the pfury alliance i never got it yet????


----------



## Boobah

CorGrav420 said:


> how can i pick up my invite to the pfury alliance i never got it yet????


build an embassy if you haven't already


----------



## Alexx

if im sending troops far away for a raid i wanna know if there's a way you can find out how long it takes them to get to the village,, before i send them?


----------



## Gaijin987

I'll have my embassy built this afternoon so I'll be ready for the P-fury alliance


----------



## ...Jay...

jmax611 said:


> why did you leave the alliance jayson?


Because I'm at war. I'll come back. Not bringing heat to everyone because there are 3 different big alliances f*cking around.


----------



## Puff

im at -179, 39 on the map. just starting though. not sure what to do. so i built a warehouse


----------



## Nevermind

Id build up resource field alot first puff, and get a cropland to level 3 cuz it gives u some extra resources


----------



## dalyhawk

I'm building my embassy right now! Add me to the alliance asap!

31/-201

Woo hoo!


----------



## dalyhawk

Hey Gaijin987, i'm fairly close to you on the map if you need quick resources or troops, and vice versa


----------



## Gaijin987

dalyhawk said:


> Hey Gaijin987, i'm fairly close to you on the map if you need quick resources or troops, and vice versa


sure thing.....I am just starting on the whole army thing (I got 3 phalanxes) but lets dominate this section of the map


----------



## dalyhawk

Gaijin987 said:


> Hey Gaijin987, i'm fairly close to you on the map if you need quick resources or troops, and vice versa


sure thing.....I am just starting on the whole army thing (I got 3 phalanxes) but lets dominate this section of the map








[/quote]

Sounds like a plan to me... i need to wait for my resources to build back up so i can build my barracks and start with my army, it'll be sometime tonight, got nothing to do til finals, so i'll be bored!


----------



## muskielover1

piranha-man...it tells you how long the trip will take after you type in troop number and coordinates.hit ok,then it tells you.then hit ok again to do it


----------



## dalyhawk

Which one next?

All resources: Either level 3 or 4
Embassy: Level 1
Main building: level 4
Rally point: level 1
Cranny: level 3

What should i do next? Build barracks? Build Warehouse? Build Granary? Upgrade something and not build something? Keep upgrading resources?


----------



## Nevermind

IMO in these kinda of games upgrading resources as fast as possible while u are still unattackable is the best idea


----------



## matc

I'd upgrade your cranny asap ! Mine is at level 8 or 9 so when the shitbags attack me, they get nothing from me except maybe a few resources. I've been attacked like 12 times since the beginning and I only have a population of 64. The key when you start is to protect your resources with a cranny and a wall. Hope this helps !


----------



## Gaijin987

Embassy built and ready for P-fury alliance


----------



## muskielover1

ivite list:
camzikins
thunderclap
pwned

lemme know if you need an invite


----------



## Gaijin987

Gaijin987 said:


> Embassy built and ready for P-fury alliance


I could use an invite sir









Name: Gaijin987

Coordinates: 19|-154


----------



## Nevermind

I could use an invite too

Wormboy

-209|62


----------



## dalyhawk

K, i'm upgrading my cranny to level 4 now, gotta wait 10 mins.. I'm not sure on what day i'm at from when i started, but i haven't been attacked yet, so i must be around the day 6 range. I'm gonna do some mad work on this tonight


----------



## muskielover1

invite sent to wormboy and gaijin
everyone calls me wormboy cuz when i was 14 i had a job at the local bait shop and all the girls started it and it stuck


----------



## Puff

my bad.

my grid reference is -221|-24


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> invite sent to wormboy and gaijin
> everyone calls me wormboy cuz when i was 14 i had a job at the local bait shop and all the girls started it and it stuck


Haha well i guess there could be worse nicknames


----------



## muskielover1

i know this is the 3x thread but i was wondering if anyone was by me on 6.
-53/-163.got an alliance started so if any1 wants to join that just"holla"


----------



## Piranha Guru

Need an invite 61,-166...Geryi


----------



## muskielover1

says you dont exist,you need an embassy and a barracks i belive


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Hello all...
Just wanted to send a follow up and give thank to muskielover1 aka tormentor1 for the pending alliance invite =) (thank you! - obviously still waiting but i'll alert ya once i am in!)

anyhow.... it looks like my village is doing well... all of my resources are on a 2 or 3.... at a speed of 144/per hour. I am currently working on leveling my barrack and adding to my troops.

I am waiting until having atleast 10 clubswingers before I make my first attack (I know... I'm lagging on attacking... trust me. I am so antsy to get that going!)

What I can mention is that most of my neighbors have a smaller community compared to mine... so they best watch out!

yayyyyyyy! ;P


----------



## muskielover1

of what tribe are you?you are on my invite list i wonder wth is going on.

will you be my queen lol


----------



## Puff

how do you build a barracks? it isnt listed in my buildings


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Puff said:


> of what tribe are you?you are on my invite list i wonder wth is going on.
> 
> will you be my queen lol


well i'm a Teuton... and well... sorry but I'm Hyphen's queen. Hey but its alright... at least we're all fighting for the same team.. P-FURY!


----------



## muskielover1

lol cool.i am a teuton as well.all i can say is find a smeller village and raid raid raid.


----------



## dalyhawk

> how do you build a barracks? it isnt listed in my buildings


You have to have your main building to at least a level 3 and you have to have a rally point of at least level 1, then barracks should show up on your list of buildings to build


----------



## Gaijin987

got the invite......thanks Muskielover









Long live the P-Fury Alliance!!


----------



## Blitz023

need invite please -108, -178. Im getting raped ! HELP!


----------



## ...Jay...

Well things have calmed down. I didn't get attacked while I was sleeping.

I'm gonna give it a day, then have another invite sent to come back.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

dang.. i still didnt get an invite..... what happened?


----------



## Blitz023

I think he's busy raiding,


----------



## Alexx

muskielover1 said:


> piranha-man...it tells you how long the trip will take after you type in troop number and coordinates.hit ok,then it tells you.then hit ok again to do it


thanks man

this alliance is getting big now

....can we all send troops to the same village?.... kinda like a mass raid, lol


----------



## jmax611

it would be to hard to get the timing down but a good idea lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Just for knowledge, who's the biggest on 3X we have?

I'm at 121 and move 20-30 larger everyday. Where is everyone else at in size?


----------



## muskielover1

idk why your not getting your invite.can anyone help jiam ji?
no clue


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

I'M ON THE PFURY ALLIANCE NOW!!!!! ;p


----------



## Liquid

Liquid is building a tueton force from hell on 3x, currently all resources are pulling in 150 hr. crop 55 hr /1200, population at 65
main building at 3
barracks at 3
warehouse at 2
cranny at 5
gran at 1
academy at 1
embassy at 1
earthwall at 1

trying to get my resources up to at least 300 and my cranny up to 1000 then i'll start on the brigade, woe to all that fart in my general direction







think i got a day left of noob protection..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Liquid said:


> Liquid is building a tueton force from hell on 3x, currently all resources are pulling in 150 hr. crop 55 hr /1200, population at 65
> main building at 3
> barracks at 3
> warehouse at 2
> cranny at 5
> gran at 1
> academy at 1
> embassy at 1
> earthwall at 1
> 
> trying to get my resources up to at least 300 and my cranny up to 1000 then i'll start on the brigade, woe to all that fart in my general direction :laugh: think i got a day left of noob protection..


Wow... How did you get all that during the protection period?! You move faster then me OR wait.. you're online all the time! no fair! jk... good luck to you!


----------



## Liquid

/feels bad for who ever is tagged Liquid on 3x 
:rasp: thats not me



Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Liquid is building a tueton force from hell on 3x, currently all resources are pulling in 150 hr. crop 55 hr /1200, population at 65
> main building at 3
> barracks at 3
> warehouse at 2
> cranny at 5
> gran at 1
> academy at 1
> embassy at 1
> earthwall at 1
> 
> trying to get my resources up to at least 300 and my cranny up to 1000 then i'll start on the brigade, woe to all that fart in my general direction :laugh: think i got a day left of noob protection..


Wow... How did you get all that during the protection period?! You move faster then me OR wait.. you're online all the time! no fair! jk... good luck to you!








[/quote]
first thing i upped was the warehouse







so I'd have 1700 of everything to play with then if you get one crop field to 3 they send you more resources from your homeland..


----------



## Liquid

Puff said:


> how do you build a barracks? it isnt listed in my buildings


think you need a rally point first and main building to 3

dam this game is addictive :laugh: I set it too my homepage..speed it up a bit, I want to rape and pillage already..


----------



## Piranha Guru

muskielover1 said:


> says you dont exist,you need an embassy and a barracks i belive


I've got both...is it because I'm still protected until tonight?


----------



## dalyhawk

BioTeAcH said:


> says you dont exist,you need an embassy and a barracks i belive


I've got both...is it because I'm still protected until tonight?
[/quote]

No you should be able to join, not sure why you can't get in...


----------



## Nevermind

BioTeAcH said:


> says you dont exist,you need an embassy and a barracks i belive


I've got both...is it because I'm still protected until tonight?
[/quote]

Did you give him the name wrong or something?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Anyone wanting to form an alliance in the SW corner?

I'm at -192/-80 Crosshair2 (150)

I'm making:

Lumber :458/hr
Clay: 401/hr
Iron: 386/hr
Crop: 207/hr

I'm going big and looking for some others to be heavy hitters. I have 5 more accounts to fuel me and you (others) in the alliance.


----------



## dalyhawk

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Anyone wanting to form an alliance in the SW corner?
> 
> I'm at -192/-80 Crosshair2 (150)
> 
> I'm making:
> 
> Lumber :458/hr
> Clay: 401/hr
> Iron: 386/hr
> Crop: 207/hr
> 
> I'm going big and looking for some others to be heavy hitters. I have 5 more accounts to fuel me and you (others) in the alliance.


Damn... Why can't you be in the SE corner?!

I'm at:
Lumber: 243 per hour 
Clay: 243 per hour 
Iron: 222 per hour 
Crop: 215 per hour

I've been getting my buildings up and upgrading them recently


----------



## Liquid

are there seperate alliance here or just one p-fury alliance..


----------



## dalyhawk

Liquid said:


> are there seperate alliance here or just one p-fury alliance..


I think just a p-fury alliance... I could be wrong... crosshair has like 5 accounts on 3X though


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

dalyhawk said:


> are there seperate alliance here or just one p-fury alliance..


I think just a p-fury alliance... I could be wrong... crosshair has like 5 accounts on 3X though
[/quote]

LOL 6!!! mofo! lol we need I feel different alliances for the sections of the servers. We can all act as one big alliance if you will but seperate for the regions would work best. I need eveyone who wants to join one in the SW who wants to be in an alliance to let me know so we can ban together. My embassy is at 1 but I can raise it quickly to form one if need be. Only my crosshair2 account will be in the alliance. I can send supplies to whomever needs them though through my other accounts.


----------



## Liquid

why do I get this feeling if I shout my name out on here im going to get bent over by 500 ax men







who's running the p-fury alliance..


----------



## hyphen

tormentor holds the alliance. i think people here can bite the bullet for the cause of e-global domination, lol.


----------



## Liquid

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> tormentor holds the alliance. i think people here can bite the bullet for the cause of e-global domination, lol.


:laugh: fug it.. tell him to send ShoPan an invite..


----------



## Liquid

Romania







that'll work


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

How about Vigilance?

Or -=STV=- Strength Through Vigilance


----------



## dalyhawk

This game is addicting........

I'm a night owl in general, and i keep staring at my travian village wanting the resources to go up quicker so i can build more stuff! Screw finals, i'm gonna tell my professors i've been dedicated to an online game. ha.. highly doubt that will work


----------



## Liquid

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This game is addicting........
> 
> I'm a night owl in general, and i keep staring at my travian village wanting the resources to go up quicker so i can build more stuff! Screw finals, i'm gonna tell my professors i've been dedicated to an online game. ha.. highly doubt that will work


I'm staring at the map waiting for hyphens 500 ax men to come bend me over...

:laugh: just upped my wall to lvl 2


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Someone come up with a name for the SW alliance before I build my embassy up to 5!!! lol I will add everyone who wants in.

I'm not even building an army yet, just my fields and buildings. When I'm done I will be self contained and offer the help of my 5 other accounts to whomever wants/need resources. You can also use my accounts as a bank.

Whenever I'm about to be attacked and can't hide my resources I send them to my "banks" (other accounts) keeps you from getting farmed and you get them back. It's a win win and I don't mind using my accounts for the people here on pfury. Just make sure you are in the SW corner and the closer to -192/-80 the better! lol


----------



## Liquid

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Someone come up with a name for the SW alliance before I build my embassy up to 5!!! lol I will add everyone who wants in.
> 
> I'm not even building an army yet, just my fields and buildings. When I'm done I will be self contained and offer the help of my 5 other accounts to whomever wants/need resources. You can also use my accounts as a bank.
> 
> Whenever I'm about to be attacked and can't hide my resources I send them to my "banks" (other accounts) keeps you from getting farmed and you get them back. It's a win win and I don't mind using my accounts for the people here on pfury. Just make sure you are in the SW corner and the closer to -192/-80 the better! lol


I'm at 216 19







that far?? haven't really played around with the map yet..


----------



## dalyhawk

> I'm staring at the map waiting for hyphens 500 ax men to come bend me over...
> 
> :laugh: just upped my wall to lvl 2


I just upped my wall to lvl 2 also! I have yet to be attacked... I'm not sure if i'm still in the 7 day grace period or what? If i am, and someone tries to attack me, they're gonna be pissed they dont get anything! cranny is at lvl 7 and wall is at lvl 2. Ha, suckas


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Liquid said:


> Someone come up with a name for the SW alliance before I build my embassy up to 5!!! lol I will add everyone who wants in.
> 
> I'm not even building an army yet, just my fields and buildings. When I'm done I will be self contained and offer the help of my 5 other accounts to whomever wants/need resources. You can also use my accounts as a bank.
> 
> Whenever I'm about to be attacked and can't hide my resources I send them to my "banks" (other accounts) keeps you from getting farmed and you get them back. It's a win win and I don't mind using my accounts for the people here on pfury. Just make sure you are in the SW corner and the closer to -192/-80 the better! lol


I'm at 216 19







that far?? haven't really played around with the map yet..
[/quote]

Yeah cause I'm in the negatives. LOL takes me 8 hours to get to you!!!

I'd say for the SW alliance you HAVE to be in the Negatives!!!

hmm....not unless you want to send your supplies to one of my accounts and I'll give you the password so you can build it up down here. Don't think you will but the option is there.









Sho pan ehh? Nice Vodka!!!! lol


----------



## dalyhawk

Crosshair... i think i might say screw it and make another account in the SW corner. Seems logical.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

dalyhawk said:


> I'm staring at the map waiting for hyphens 500 ax men to come bend me over...
> 
> :laugh: just upped my wall to lvl 2
> 
> 
> 
> I just upped my wall to lvl 2 also! I have yet to be attacked... I'm not sure if i'm still in the 7 day grace period or what? If i am, and someone tries to attack me, they're gonna be pissed they dont get anything! cranny is at lvl 7 and wall is at lvl 2. Ha, suckas
Click to expand...

Build up your wall???? Can Romans to this too or???? I'm dumb to "wall" and what it is in the game. Have not seen the option to do this is all I'm saying. Please inform me!!!


----------



## Liquid

dalyhawk said:


> I'm staring at the map waiting for hyphens 500 ax men to come bend me over...
> 
> :laugh: just upped my wall to lvl 2
> 
> 
> 
> I just upped my wall to lvl 2 also! I have yet to be attacked... I'm not sure if i'm still in the 7 day grace period or what? If i am, and someone tries to attack me, they're gonna be pissed they dont get anything! cranny is at lvl 7 and wall is at lvl 2. Ha, suckas
Click to expand...

crannies are at 8, theirs a 7 day grace period?? i thought it was only 3..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

dalyhawk said:


> Crosshair... i think i might say screw it and make another account in the SW corner. Seems logical.


LOL I have 6 accounts in the SW corner already bud!


----------



## Liquid

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm staring at the map waiting for hyphens 500 ax men to come bend me over...
> 
> :laugh: just upped my wall to lvl 2
> 
> 
> 
> I just upped my wall to lvl 2 also! I have yet to be attacked... I'm not sure if i'm still in the 7 day grace period or what? If i am, and someone tries to attack me, they're gonna be pissed they dont get anything! cranny is at lvl 7 and wall is at lvl 2. Ha, suckas
Click to expand...

Build up your wall???? Can Romans to this too or???? I'm dumb to "wall" and what it is in the game. Have not seen the option to do this is all I'm saying. Please inform me!!!
[/quote]

with out a wall anyone can send troops in with a wall they need a ram and it gets expensive, lvl 1 wall their ram won't break lvl 2 and up it get harder for them and their ram will break, check out the forums their, a lot of info ^^


----------



## dalyhawk

SW corner

Coordinates:

-186/-61

dalyhawk22 is the name


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

LOL going up now!



dalyhawk said:


> SW corner
> 
> Coordinates:
> 
> -186/-61
> 
> dalyhawk22 is the name


Woah 2? Build up a bit, after or right before your safety let me know. I'll build up my embassy and add you. Until then, if you need supplies let me know. Takes me 24 minutes to get to you with supplies.


----------



## dalyhawk

yep, already upgrading now, and building my embassy as we speak. I'll let you know if i need anything to get a quick jump start on the new acct.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

dalyhawk said:


> yep, already upgrading now, and building my embassy as we speak. I'll let you know if i need anything to get a quick jump start on the new acct.


K but don't build your embassy past 1. That's all you need for now.


----------



## dalyhawk

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> yep, already upgrading now, and building my embassy as we speak. I'll let you know if i need anything to get a quick jump start on the new acct.


K but don't build your embassy past 1. That's all you need for now.
[/quote]

I won't, i'm gonna build my warehouse next so i can max up on some resources to expand everything, especially when i go to bed and wake up with full resources











> crannies are at 8, theirs a 7 day grace period?? i thought it was only 3..


I dunno liquid, i might have read wrong, but i thought it said 7 days. Either way i haven't been attacked as of yet on either locations


----------



## dalyhawk

What do you need again to get into an alliance crosshair? I thought it was just an embassy lvl 1. 
I have:

Embassy: lvl 1
Warehouse: lvl 1
Main building: lvl 1
Rally point: lvl 1

and:

Lumber: 33 per hour 
Clay: 42 per hour 
Iron: 33 per hour 
Crop: 20 per hour


----------



## ...Jay...

ok there has been a change of plan. I was going to make a new alliance for my section then have them be in alliance with this one. But my brother is right by me and him and another guy in the area are in my brothers aliance. I dont have anyone by me in the fury one so I'm gonna join them. Then if you guys want, send my brother an invite to have the alliances be in alliance. I dont know how to do that, but I know it can be done.


----------



## Piranha Guru

WTF? I'm at server 3X and can't find any of you at the coordinates you list???


----------



## Gaijin987

Some one has made it on my sh*t list.....

Ser Grinder of the BORG alliance

Bastard keeps attacking me at like 4 AM when I am sleeping and my resources are at their peak


----------



## Nevermind

I was attacked around 4am by chrys from chrys's village, hes not in an alliance and only got abit more then 1/2hour worth of each resource. But soon when im less of a noob, he will rue the day he did that.



BioTeAcH said:


> Need an invite 61,-166...Geryi


I dont see you at those coords u listed, are u sure you are on 3X not classic 3?


----------



## Piranha Guru

Nevermind said:


> Need an invite 61,-166...Geryi


I dont see you at those coords u listed, are u sure you are on 3X not classic 3?
[/quote]

I click on 3X to login and this is the url:

http://speed.travian.us/dorf1.php

[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]!%!^^[email protected]^ I didn't even realize I was on the US server and everyone else is on the International one!


----------



## jmax611

^^thats sucks lol


----------



## Liquid

Gaijin987 said:


> Some one has made it on my sh*t list.....
> 
> Ser Grinder of the BORG alliance
> 
> Bastard keeps attacking me at like 4 AM when I am sleeping and my resources are at their peak










I'm raiding someone in the borg right now







84 pop but they have no troops or wall, wtf is a bounty, is that like on my head or is that the loot :







:


----------



## ...Jay...

Liquid said:


> Some one has made it on my sh*t list.....
> 
> Ser Grinder of the BORG alliance
> 
> Bastard keeps attacking me at like 4 AM when I am sleeping and my resources are at their peak


:laugh: I'm raiding someone in the borg right now







84 pop but they have no troops or wall, wtf is a bounty, is that like on my head or is that the loot :







:
[/quote]

just hope he doesn't have a bunch of troops out raiding or reenforcing someone.


----------



## Liquid

Jayson745 said:


> Some one has made it on my sh*t list.....
> 
> Ser Grinder of the BORG alliance
> 
> Bastard keeps attacking me at like 4 AM when I am sleeping and my resources are at their peak


:laugh: I'm raiding someone in the borg right now







84 pop but they have no troops or wall, wtf is a bounty, is that like on my head or is that the loot :







:
[/quote]

just hope he doesn't have a bunch of troops out raiding or reenforcing someone.
[/quote]

not worried about it my crannies at 10







I guess we'll find out.. btw bounty is loot I guess, decent amount of it, sending some more troops


----------



## Liquid

good way to build up troops, everytime they come back i have enough to make another one. hope he doesn't run out of sh*t


----------



## Nevermind

Nevermind said:


> I was attacked around 4am by chrys from chrys's village, hes not in an alliance and only got abit more then 1/2hour worth of each resource. But soon when im less of a noob, he will rue the day he did that.


Well he raided me 6 more times while i was at school and i got 1 more coming, what a cocksucker his coords are -210|64 if anyone wants to assrape him, since at this rate, ill be stuck with no resources for awhile









I think that guy needs to get a life instead of playing travian all day


----------



## Puff

wtf is a rally point?


----------



## ...Jay...

Puff said:


> wtf is a rally point?


move your mouse around your main building and it will pop up. Its a half hidden little spot you need to make before you can make a barracks.


----------



## Puff

ahh ok

thanks jayson!


----------



## dalyhawk

I'm just starting to attack people, and only have 5 legionaires. What's the difference between a normal attack and a raid attack?


----------



## Nevermind

Why do my troops never attack when i tell them to, do i need to send a hero as well with them?


----------



## piranhasrule

I ventured into the real world on tuesday and managed to get arrested for drunk and disorderly, then spent all yesterday in bed ill. I think I'l just stay on trivian in the future, its much safer


----------



## jmax611

Nevermind said:


> Why do my troops never attack when i tell them to, do i need to send a hero as well with them?


once you order troops you have to hit ok to send them


----------



## Nevermind

jmax611 said:


> Why do my troops never attack when i tell them to, do i need to send a hero as well with them?


once you order troops you have to hit ok to send them
[/quote]

I do, then it said they will arrive in 4mins, but that timer never counts down, the arrival time just goes up. Then it still just says they are in my village


----------



## piranhasrule

Once your on the screen where the arrival time goes up, you have to click ok again


----------



## Nevermind

piranhasrule said:


> Once your on the screen where the arrival time goes up, you have to click ok again


Ahhh well thats stupid, now that my few club swingers are dead from that **** attacking me once more


----------



## Blitz023

any alliance on the SW corner? coordinates -108/-178: blitz023


----------



## Liquid

came home today and i was attacked by everybody I attacked last night at once







they didn't get sh*t tho and everything seems to be in order..what do i need to build catapolts and a ram I need to make an example :laugh: this is my section of the map dammit, pay homage or die!!!


----------



## muskielover1

dont worry nevermind,i did the same thing for like a whole day.i felt like a tard.


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> dont worry nevermind,i did the same thing for like a whole day.i felt like a tard.


haha well it seems retarded to me to have to accept to raiding 2 times before you actually raid


----------



## muskielover1

i think its for you are drunk as hell and mess up(worked for me)


----------



## Nevermind

Lol well i got all the recources he had, i think the guy doesnt play or something, he has a pop of 5 since i started and had like 600 of each resources that i took :laugh:


----------



## jmax611

lol some noob just paid me 500 of each resourse to stop farming him lol


----------



## muskielover1

tell him no and your keeping the 500.

tell him he cant buy your love


----------



## jmax611

lol i'll chill for a min and wait for him to build up some more then hit him again


----------



## Nevermind

Haha you 2 are meanies








Is travian down right now?


----------



## ...Jay...

jmax611 said:


> Haha you 2 are meanies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is travian down right now?


no

I sent settlers to start my 2nd city


----------



## CorGravey

hey muskie! I got the embassy now can you hook my up with a p-0fury alliance invitation?


----------



## muskielover1

was was your name on 3x i forget


----------



## dalyhawk

I hate waiting around for my resources to go up! ahhhhhh


----------



## CorGravey

I got it thanks im thunderclap from raidus getclap


----------



## Nevermind

Jayson745 said:


> Haha you 2 are meanies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is travian down right now?


no

I sent settlers to start my 2nd city








[/quote]

Hmmm when i tried to log on this morning it said database 1 was down


----------



## muskielover1

i will reward everyone who participates.i need someone to help me ass whoopthis dude.

i will give 5000 of each res to EVERYONE who will help me do this,it needs to be coordinated so if you wanna roll lets roll.i will pay the goods,this guy is big(like 300pop big)so who can helpme.i reeeeeallly need this....aliance help out a brother

if youguys can helpme take this guys army out then i can handle the rest.i will compensate for the losses that you will have garanteed.pleeeeze help.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> i will reward everyone who participates.i need someone to help me ass whoopthis dude.
> 
> i will give 5000 of each res to EVERYONE who will help me do this,it needs to be coordinated so if you wanna roll lets roll.i will pay the goods,this guy is big(like 300pop big)so who can helpme.i reeeeeallly need this....aliance help out a brother
> 
> if youguys can helpme take this guys army out then i can handle the rest.i will compensate for the losses that you will have garanteed.pleeeeze help.


Send me an invite, I can help, and I don't need your resources. I will be at 300 pop very shortly. Give me cordinates and we will work something out. I don't want or need your alliance, I'll just help out.


----------



## muskielover1

oh you will be conpensated.whats your troops situation like.hes packin some heat this guys drivin me up the f*cking wall!!!


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> oh you will be conpensated.whats your troops situation like.hes packin some heat this guys drivin me up the f*cking wall!!!


so is there a new P-fury alliance? Muskie how many troops do u need? i have 30, could double that by tonight if it helps...


----------



## muskielover1

no this guy has a couple hundred good troops.i wanna puke


----------



## Liquid

muskielover1 said:


> oh you will be conpensated.whats your troops situation like.hes packin some heat this guys drivin me up the f*cking wall!!!


i got 20 spearmen and working on 20 palidendens to keep at home, when do you want to do this I should be able to work up 20 axe men by tonight..


----------



## Nevermind

I would help muskie, but i was attacked overnight by a dude with 180 phalanx's... needless to say my resources situation for troops is less then ideal at the moment


----------



## muskielover1

ya i think im just fucked for now.its gonna take ALOT.hes ghrowing fast and will always have more than me unless devine intervention happens.


----------



## Nevermind

well lets pray his computer gets confiscated for kiddy porn, or he is hit by a car


----------



## muskielover1

YES!!!!!
lets get a little black majic going


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> YES!!!!!
> lets get a little black majic going


What race is he and what are his cordinates? I want to scout him. I have 100 level 3 Praetors protecting me now that I can send to you if you like. I'm gonna be upgrading my imperians today hopefully to level 5 or seven. How many do you think would be needed to do the job?


----------



## muskielover1

no clue, ill send you his coords.-45/150
he had 336 leigonaires and a bunch more stuff.
appriciate it!


----------



## muskielover1

that sonofabitch!!!!this is getting serious!
im going to dropkick my pc right out the f*cking window

he is roman and attacked me with 351 leigonaires,77 imperians,and 58 inperian equites(sp?)
he has forced me to start drinking early


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> that sonofabitch!!!!this is getting serious!
> im going to dropkick my pc right out the f*cking window
> 
> he is roman and attacked me with 351 leigonaires,77 imperians,and 58 inperian equites(sp?)
> he has forced me to start drinking early


I can't beleive no one else does the trick I pull. Get a friend or someone in the alliance that's close and build up your marketplace. Whenever an attack comes send all your supplies to them, wheather the storm then have them send supplies back. I do this multiple times and never lose anything.


----------



## Nevermind

What the f*ck, how does he get enough resources to have all those troops, he must have like 10 accounts


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> What the f*ck, how does he get enough resources to have all those troops, he must have like 10 accounts


Nahhh once you get into the 8's and 9's on your resources you have a steady amount to work with. I make 450-600 an hour right now in all fields and that's more then enough to work with to build an army while steadily getting bigger.


----------



## muskielover1

i usually spend everything extra i have before an attack(or at least up to my crannts fill line)and send my troops away,but the bastard got me on my 20min trip to walmart.i got back and about blew a gasket lol.he still didnt get much but he killed my troops


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> What the f*ck, how does he get enough resources to have all those troops, he must have like 10 accounts


Nahhh once you get into the 8's and 9's on your resources you have a steady amount to work with. I make 450-600 an hour right now in all fields and that's more then enough to work with to build an army while steadily getting bigger.
[/quote]

Well sh*t, they start to jump pretty damn quick after level 5 then, thats as high as i have gotten lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

My troops are out farming at the moment but this is what I look like.


----------



## Nevermind

wow, how long did it take you to get all your resource levels that high?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

One week and 6 accounts







you should see what all I have built lol.


----------



## Nevermind

haha i should make extra accounts too lol it goes slow waiting for resources with just 1 account


----------



## jmax611

i got raped


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> i got raped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157940


NOOOOO you didnt! I was away for 8 days and the guy consistently got this about 9 times!!!









IF ANYONE CAN

PLEASE ATTACK THIS MAN BACK!!!!!

OP (131|-127)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	•Black•
Owner:	Transformers
Population:	514


----------



## notaverage

How do I join alliances with other ppl or alliances themselves? Can I start my own alliance in my area to build up protection for myself while in P-Fury??

If so how do I send requests?


----------



## ...Jay...

ok, theres like 8 posts I want to resond to, but I'm drunk like usual.

jmax you have to send scouts before raiding people. Then you would have seen what he was packin. Your in no possition to mess with someone that big, and should be hoping he doesn't turn you into a farm. You ALWAYS have to scout before messing with people.

muskie, your in a ruff spot. And will probably need to do what we are doing today in my bros alliance. Everyone sent him res to build horsemen. Hes gonna take 150 roman horsemen(most of them already made) to destroy this guy in one move. Turning him from a farmer into a farm instantly. You need horsemen to f*ck up clubswingers.



notaverage said:


> How do I join alliances with other ppl or alliances themselves? Can I start my own alliance in my area to build up protection for myself while in P-Fury??
> 
> If so how do I send requests?


You can only be in one alliance. But your alliance can be in alliance with another alliance. hehehe.

Its really pointless to be in an alliance with people on the other side of the board. You need people in your area, so you can actually help each other. I'm freakin huge, but no where near anyone in the fury alliance.


----------



## blackmaskelong

are club swingers cheap because i can't seem to find out how you guys have them people that have les population have them and i am not able to get one.

o and ill be owning 2 villages soon!


----------



## ...Jay...

Captive Herps said:


> are club swingers cheap because i can't seem to find out how you guys have them people that have les population have them and i am not able to get one.
> 
> o and ill be owning 2 villages soon!


different people get different guys, so only Teutons can make clubswingers. They are cheap as f*ck, but suck c*ck at defense. Especially against horsemen. My brother is bringing 150 or so roman horsemen to destroy hundreds of clubs swingers later today. This prick is gonna be pissed. Goes to bed with 400+ clubswingers, and 30 horsemen, then wakes up getting farmed by couple of people.


----------



## ...Jay...

Me and my brothers alliance is in alliance with fury, so we can still help some of you. Problem is nobody is by us. If anyone is on the SE side you should post your quardinates and name, so we can help you. There arent many of us, but we are big fuckers. hehehe

1.-----562 -3 
2.-----534 -2 me Jayson745
3.-----483 -2 
4.-----424 -2 
5.-----224 -1 
6.-----133 -1 
-we are all right by each other, so we can do alot more.
thats population, then villages. I'm working on my 3rd village by tomorrow night.


----------



## blackmaskelong

o ok i understand now sucks to make one of my men that suck is like 200+ for all my resourses lol


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> How do I join alliances with other ppl or alliances themselves? Can I start my own alliance in my area to build up protection for myself while in P-Fury??
> 
> If so how do I send requests?


You can only be in one alliance. But your alliance can be in alliance with another alliance. hehehe.

Its really pointless to be in an alliance with people on the other side of the board. You need people in your area, so you can actually help each other. I'm freakin huge, but no where near anyone in the fury alliance.
[/quote]

"You can only be in one alliance. But your alliance can be in alliance with another alliance. hehehe. "
How would I do that then??? Should I quit P-fury and create an alliance then become an alliznce with P-fury???
I have 3-4 guys around me NOT in an alliance that are as big or bgger then me. It only makes sense for us to join and then become an alliance with P-Fury. 
COMMENTS??

NOBODY IS NEAR ME!

This is me below..

Notaverage1s village (132|-131)
Tribe:	Gauls
Alliance:	P-Fury
Owner:	Notaverage1
Population:	114


----------



## ...Jay...

yea basically. You need people within 6 big squares of you, so you can help each other within an hours time. Then have that alliance be in alliance with the fury one. It will end up with a bunch of alliances all branching back to fury. And actually functional. People cant help you when they are 10-20 hours away.

I was gonna leave fury and make a SE alliance to ally with fury. Then my brother got playing and had already made one right by me, so I joined him and then we joined fury. We are big guys, but none of you are by us.


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> yea basically. You need people within 6 big squares of you, so you can help each other within an hours time. Then have that alliance be in alliance with the fury one. It will end up with a bunch of alliances all branching back to fury. And actually functional. People cant help you when they are 10-20 hours away.
> 
> I was gonna leave fury and make a SE alliance to ally with fury. Then my brother got playing and had already made one right by me, so I joined him and then we joined fury. We are big guys, but none of you are by us.


So I DO have to leave P-Fury creating a new Alliance and then join the alliance with the newly formed alliance. OK
I may do it by days end!


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm addicted to this game. I'm on my computer most of the day, so I leave it up in the background and upgrade sh*t all day.

this is my first city







this is my 2nd







and I'm making a third sometime tomorrow unless somthing goes wrong.

I did buy gold so I kind of cheated, but I was smokin along before I even got it.


----------



## muskielover1

ok.i got raped.i are sad.i see ppl are needing help.count me in for sh*t if you need help.!!!they destroyed my barracks!wtf?????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

What is the major difference between raid and attack. Just that raid takes money and an attack can destroy parts of their village? I'm down for whatever. I don't want to join the local alliance cause of it's name lol F.A.R.T. but I want to start kicking down some doors.


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> I'm addicted to this game. I'm on my computer most of the day, so I leave it up in the background and upgrade sh*t all day.
> 
> this is my first city
> View attachment 157953
> 
> this is my 2nd
> View attachment 157954
> 
> and I'm making a third sometime tomorrow unless somthing goes wrong.
> 
> I did buy gold so I kind of cheated, but I was smokin along before I even got it.


How do you have more then 1???
I thought they banned you for more then 1 account from your PC.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I have 6 accounts and hes has more than one village. Two different things. When you get high enough you get settlers that can start another village. I on the other hand have alot of ip's and email accounts which is how I have multiple accounts. Make sense?


----------



## notaverage

OK
If i quit P-FURY's alliance to start my own to cover my A$$ in the area I'm in can I become an alliance with the alliance I create????

I would rather not quit P-FURY but dont think I can start another without quiting.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> OK
> If i quit P-FURY's alliance to start my own to cover my A$$ in the area I'm in can I become an alliance with the alliance I create????
> 
> I would rather not quit P-FURY but dont think I can start another without quiting.


I don't know about alliances, I've yet to start one. If you are in the sw corner let me know as I can be of some help.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> OK
> If i quit P-FURY's alliance to start my own to cover my A$$ in the area I'm in can I become an alliance with the alliance I create????
> 
> I would rather not quit P-FURY but dont think I can start another without quiting.


I don't know about alliances, I've yet to start one. If you are in the sw corner let me know as I can be of some help.
[/quote]

I posted my location earlier.....how do I know what part SE SW or whatever else???


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

It's where you picked to be when you started. If you picture the grid starting at 0 then your cordinates it's easy to figure out. Like I'm at -192/-80 so I'm low and to the left which would be the SW corner. If you are like 125/50 you would be high and to the right, which would be the NE corner. Get it?

You are in the NW corner by the way


----------



## dalyhawk

notaverage said:


> OK
> If i quit P-FURY's alliance to start my own to cover my A$$ in the area I'm in can I become an alliance with the alliance I create????
> 
> I would rather not quit P-FURY but dont think I can start another without quiting.


I don't know about alliances, I've yet to start one. If you are in the sw corner let me know as I can be of some help.
[/quote]

I posted my location earlier.....how do I know what part SE SW or whatever else???
[/quote]

It's just like a grid you remember from high school.

pos.(+)
!
!
!
!
!
neg. (-)--------------------------- pos.(+)
!
!
!
!
!
neg.(-)

So if your coordinates are (-20/200) then you'd be in the SE corner. 
(-20/-456) you'd be in the SW corner

...and so on

Well, the grid didn't turn out the way i wanted it, but just think of a giant plus sign as the grid.


----------



## Nevermind

Like this


----------



## notaverage

dalyhawk said:


> OK
> If i quit P-FURY's alliance to start my own to cover my A$$ in the area I'm in can I become an alliance with the alliance I create????
> 
> I would rather not quit P-FURY but dont think I can start another without quiting.


I don't know about alliances, I've yet to start one. If you are in the sw corner let me know as I can be of some help.
[/quote]

I posted my location earlier.....how do I know what part SE SW or whatever else???
[/quote]

It's just like a grid you remember from high school.

pos.(+)
!
!
!
!
!
neg. (-)--------------------------- pos.(+)
!
!
!
!
!
neg.(-)

So if your coordinates are (-20/200) then you'd be in the SE corner. 
(-20/-456) you'd be in the SW corner

...and so on

Well, the grid didn't turn out the way i wanted it, but just think of a giant plus sign as the grid.
[/quote]

I got it....just wasnt thinking!


----------



## dalyhawk

Nice, thanks nevermind....


----------



## notaverage

This is my alliance I just invited 5 ppl within my area of the map..

Once I have it built up a bit how does my alliance join the P-FURY alliance??


----------



## ZOSICK

man I've been getting my ass kicked for the last few days.


----------



## ...Jay...

notaverage said:


> This is my alliance I just invited 5 ppl within my area of the map..
> 
> Once I have it built up a bit how does my alliance join the P-FURY alliance??
> 
> View attachment 157962


you have to either send tormentor1 an invite, or he has to send you one.


----------



## Gaijin987

notaverage said:


> I have 6 accounts and hes has more than one village. Two different things. When you get high enough you get settlers that can start another village. I on the other hand have alot of ip's and email accounts which is how I have multiple accounts. Make sense?


I made a 2nd account, for my son to play, with another Email address I use but same IP....does this mean that I am going to get both accounts banned from travain??


----------



## notaverage

Gaijin987 said:


> I have 6 accounts and hes has more than one village. Two different things. When you get high enough you get settlers that can start another village. I on the other hand have alot of ip's and email accounts which is how I have multiple accounts. Make sense?


I made a 2nd account, for my son to play, with another Email address I use but same IP....does this mean that I am going to get both accounts banned from travain??
[/quote]

Hopefully not....I dont know though! Im going to try it and hope I don't get booted!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Gaijin987 said:


> I have 6 accounts and hes has more than one village. Two different things. When you get high enough you get settlers that can start another village. I on the other hand have alot of ip's and email accounts which is how I have multiple accounts. Make sense?


I made a 2nd account, for my son to play, with another Email address I use but same IP....does this mean that I am going to get both accounts banned from travain??
[/quote]

I don't believe so.


----------



## Gaijin987

Good deal









now lets just hope the Travain cops don't catch on........


----------



## ZOSICK

nevermind.

.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Is there anyone in the SW corner or am I alone?


----------



## the_skdster

hmm. just saw this thread.
I'll try it out. Server 3 it is!

Here's mine:
South-East
(229 | -158) 
the_skdster
Gaul
Kaizoku Island

Bro's:
South-East
(36 | -277)
luffykaizoku
T-guys
Mugiwara Kaizoku


----------



## Puff

can i get an invite? i posted my location earlier...


----------



## the_skdster

Can I get an invite as well?
Posted above.


----------



## piranhasrule

Currently producing 507 lumber per hour, 576 clay, 381 iron and 241 food after population has been fed. I'm getting sick of waiting for my resources to go up so I'm building 30 clubswingers and going to raid the villages around me that only have a population of 20 or so.


----------



## the_skdster

BioTeAcH said:


> Need an invite 61,-166...Geryi


I dont see you at those coords u listed, are u sure you are on 3X not classic 3?
[/quote]

I click on 3X to login and this is the url:

http://speed.travian.us/dorf1.php

[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]!%!^^[email protected]^ I didn't even realize I was on the US server and everyone else is on the International one!








[/quote]
I'm confuzzled.
I'm on this site: http://s3.travian.com
Is that what everyone else is on or the .us?
I searched many member names and coordinates posted and can't find any of them?
wtf? help!

EDIT: aw [email protected]! I thought it was 3classic, not 3x! kk. gonna make a new one as well as one for my bro. erasing the coords on my above post.


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> I have 6 accounts and hes has more than one village. Two different things. When you get high enough you get settlers that can start another village. I on the other hand have alot of ip's and email accounts which is how I have multiple accounts. Make sense?


I made a 2nd account, for my son to play, with another Email address I use but same IP....does this mean that I am going to get both accounts banned from travain??
[/quote]

Hopefully not....I dont know though! Im going to try it and hope I don't get booted!
[/quote]
yes you can.
go to profile/account
under "same pc usage" add the 2nd account.

Is what I did for my bro's account.

EDIT1:
We can have sitters!
Find someone trustworthy here on p-fury and they can login and help you out when you are at work etc.!
under profile/account/account sitters

EDIT2:
install the graphics pack. I run off of wifi and it made it load 10x quicker.
profile/Graphic pack/download


----------



## piranhasrule

fock! I was out for 30 minutes max and got attacked 1 minute before I got home. I'd built my 30 clubswingers to go out raiding and he killed them all. He had 150 paladins and 150 teutonic knights. My guys never stood a chance


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> fock! I was out for 30 minutes max and got attacked 1 minute before I got home. I'd built my 30 clubswingers to go out raiding and he killed them all. He had 150 paladins and 150 teutonic knights. My guys never stood a chance


OUCH!


----------



## the_skdster

Finally got started on the CORRECT server.
I'll be building my diplomacy building after I get my one of my crop fields to lvl 3 for the "quest".
Read somewhere it gives back it's own worth in reward.
So I'll be asking for my invite later on today. My 'lil bro as well.


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Finally got started on the CORRECT server.
> I'll be building my diplomacy building after I get my one of my crop fields to lvl 3 for the "quest".
> Read somewhere it gives back it's own worth in reward.
> So I'll be asking for my invite later on today. My 'lil bro as well.


Is it worth sending troops out if you have 9 and 1 hero with about 1000 coming to attack???


----------



## jmax611

i try to send troops out when im being attacked so they dont die


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> i try to send troops out when im being attacked so they dont die


where to?


----------



## notaverage

Attacked and troops killed!









This sucks! the dude is talking so much Shite!


----------



## Blitz023

to raid newbies.

this one guy has been farming me when I was still a newb. 
He stopped a couple of days then finally attacked me again last night... but to his surprise...

http://speed.travian.com/berichte.php?id=7161027

Karma is sweet.

Technique is make 30 clubsmen asap then raid newbies or small towns. After that build your resources and add more army to raid. This will make your production faster. Just don't attack people who are high in population and the once who are allied with someone. Farm the inactive ones too.


----------



## notaverage

So this is what the bastard had to say about farming me!

____________
Notaverage1 wrote:

If that is the case and there is NO chance of an alliance between yours and mine or at least myself....I have no problem my cranny will be maxed....I wont build troops and you can farm the others. So...do me a favor dont abuse me...

*Transformers wrote:

Sorry for your luck, but Travian put you in a location with a very active player and a player that doesn't care about age and I don't care who I attack. This is a War game and again the point of this game is to attack other players and gain more and more resources and to expand my domain in my area and conquer other players villages.

I conquered over 45 villages last round and I had over 54 villages and destroyed hundreds of villages just for the fun of it.

Yeahm good luck with that alliance and growing in the future. My hero is going to love the kills from your alliance and from your village...

*
____________
Notaverage1 wrote:

So...thats cool it is what it is.

Guess I may be in trouble now!


----------



## Boobah

notaverage said:


> So this is what the bastard had to say about farming me!
> 
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> If that is the case and there is NO chance of an alliance between yours and mine or at least myself....I have no problem my cranny will be maxed....I wont build troops and you can farm the others. So...do me a favor dont abuse me...
> 
> *Transformers wrote:
> 
> Sorry for your luck, but Travian put you in a location with a very active player and a player that doesn't care about age and I don't care who I attack. This is a War game and again the point of this game is to attack other players and gain more and more resources and to expand my domain in my area and conquer other players villages.
> 
> I conquered over 45 villages last round and I had over 54 villages and destroyed hundreds of villages just for the fun of it.
> 
> Yeahm good luck with that alliance and growing in the future. My hero is going to love the kills from your alliance and from your village...
> 
> *
> 
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> So...thats cool it is what it is.
> 
> Guess I may be in trouble now!


this is why i gave up this game. too many 12 year old nerds playing at school all day. if you guys want to boot me out of alliance you can start farming me for resources if you like


----------



## notaverage

New name and NEW location

J-Walker is the new name and my location is (-77|-204)

ANYONE nearby???


----------



## Blitz023

notaverage said:


> New name and NEW location
> 
> J-Walker is the new name and my location is (-77|-204)
> 
> ANYONE nearby???


Im at -108/-178
send me a pm at Travian. I'll give you some support. One of Crosshairs account is there as well.


----------



## notaverage

Blitz023 said:


> New name and NEW location
> 
> J-Walker is the new name and my location is (-77|-204)
> 
> ANYONE nearby???


Im at -108/-178
send me a pm at Travian. I'll give you some support. One of Crosshairs account is there as well.
[/quote]

whats your name? Is it Blitz023?


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> So this is what the bastard had to say about farming me!
> 
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> If that is the case and there is NO chance of an alliance between yours and mine or at least myself....I have no problem my cranny will be maxed....I wont build troops and you can farm the others. So...do me a favor dont abuse me...
> 
> *Transformers wrote:
> 
> Sorry for your luck, but Travian put you in a location with a very active player and a player that doesn't care about age and I don't care who I attack. This is a War game and again the point of this game is to attack other players and gain more and more resources and to expand my domain in my area and conquer other players villages.
> 
> I conquered over 45 villages last round and I had over 54 villages and destroyed hundreds of villages just for the fun of it.
> 
> Yeahm good luck with that alliance and growing in the future. My hero is going to love the kills from your alliance and from your village...
> 
> *
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> So...thats cool it is what it is.
> 
> Guess I may be in trouble now!


Aw, that [email protected] is so dead. give me a week. or join the alliance and we'll kick ass soon I hope.








Oh, my bro has his diplo building built.
Please send him an invite. I'll have mine built after 3hours.

(-131|-169)
Migiwara Town
luffykaizoku


----------



## the_skdster

My Diplo building will be done constructing in 10mins.
Can whoever it is send me an invite?
Guess I'll messege ingame as well.


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> My Diplo building will be done constructing in 10mins.
> Can whoever it is send me an invite?
> Guess I'll messege ingame as well.


message tormentor for an invite!


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> My Diplo building will be done constructing in 10mins.
> Can whoever it is send me an invite?
> Guess I'll messege ingame as well.


message tormentor for an invite!
[/quote]
Just did.








Watching heroes S01e06 and wasted some time. I can't believe I hadn't watched this Show all this time! Same where I didn't start watching Smallville until Season 6!

Oh, and I love Torrents! Now if onyl we Canadians could get Demonoid back without having to IP halfway around the world...


----------



## Nevermind

I am raping all the villages around me who have had under 40 population since i started. I dont have many troops yet, but I'm workin on it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Boobah said:


> So this is what the bastard had to say about farming me!
> 
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> If that is the case and there is NO chance of an alliance between yours and mine or at least myself....I have no problem my cranny will be maxed....I wont build troops and you can farm the others. So...do me a favor dont abuse me...
> 
> *Transformers wrote:
> 
> Sorry for your luck, but Travian put you in a location with a very active player and a player that doesn't care about age and I don't care who I attack. This is a War game and again the point of this game is to attack other players and gain more and more resources and to expand my domain in my area and conquer other players villages.
> 
> I conquered over 45 villages last round and I had over 54 villages and destroyed hundreds of villages just for the fun of it.
> 
> Yeahm good luck with that alliance and growing in the future. My hero is going to love the kills from your alliance and from your village...
> 
> *
> 
> ____________
> Notaverage1 wrote:
> 
> So...thats cool it is what it is.
> 
> Guess I may be in trouble now!


this is why i gave up this game. too many 12 year old nerds playing at school all day. if you guys want to boot me out of alliance you can start farming me for resources if you like
[/quote]

I'll give you one of my accounts right now Boobah. We'll start a new alliance. The place I'll give you....you won't have to worry about ANY attacks. You will already be producing 200 in every field too. I have multiple accounts to give away if anyone wants one.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

LOL!

This is one of the messages I got in my inbox:



> FROM: chianzo 12/10/07
> SUBJECT: hey guy 10:44:01
> You very lucky to attack me and kill my settler.
> 
> I tell you, you do '''''NOT'''' get sleep when I'm playing
> 
> And wait my mangonel to destruct your village.
> 
> come guy!!


lol.... i couldn't stop laughing.... obviously you can tell he doesn't speak english well... but im sure you got the message.


----------



## Nevermind

Better then this one



> ti kokote pojebani


I think it says something about cocksucker

I just kept farming him


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I am raping all the villages around me who have had under 40 population since i started. I dont have many troops yet, but I'm workin on it


so how are you raping them without troops????


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^hahahahaha

dang i want someone to translate "ti kokote pojebani"!


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> I am raping all the villages around me who have had under 40 population since i started. *I dont have many troops* yet, but I'm workin on it


so how are you raping them without troops????
[/quote]

The more i rape and pilage the more resources i have for more troops


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I am raping all the villages around me who have had under 40 population since i started. *I dont have many troops* yet, but I'm workin on it


so how are you raping them without troops????
[/quote]

The more i rape and pilage the more resources i have for more troops
[/quote]

Yeah

My bad man! Sometimes I skip words.


----------



## notaverage

My other village and name is J-walker.....

Invite me to the Alliance please.


----------



## Nevermind

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^^hahahahaha
> 
> dang i want someone to translate "ti kokote pojebani"!


I think its croatian

If it is, i think there are 2 croatian guys in my class right now, i should ask them lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Okay okay so me have an idea. Since this entire game is run from the 3X server clock why don't we take out this transformers guy.

All you have to do is go into your rally point and act as if you are going to send troops by selecting his cordinates, after you input them it calculates the distance for you in time IE...23:16h which is 26 minutes and 16 seconds.

Everyone who can spare troops should do this to find out the distance from this douche. As soon as we all know the distance it takes us we can then cordinate a HUGE attack from all of us and it won't matter if we are in alliance or not. We just have to find the time it takes each of us to get there then set a time for us all to knock on this assholes door.

We could have half of us attack, then the other half raid so we will litteraly cripple this fool along with his ego.

Question is......who all can spare troops? I can through a couple hundred soldiers and 30 of the Equites Caesaris (heaviest calvary)

Anyone else care to do this with me?


----------



## muskielover1

im down.i was thinking about doing this last night.someone pick a spot to attack,well all get togetther and reinforce someone in the alliancees village thats the better way to do it.do a combat simulator to determine how many troops you will need because the more troops you have the less casualties you will ahve as well.i will send all that i have so just give me a time for attack,and im sure you will need others to help as well so this may take some time.


----------



## notaverage

transformer is the one f'in me!

I have to build troops he crippled me!!!

I'm building resources more now and cranny...LETS DO IT!


----------



## Nevermind

Ill send whatever troops I got when you guys are doing this


----------



## Gaijin987

I'm in ....although I only have around 30-40 phalanxes right now

just let me know......hopefully I'll have more by the time we do this


----------



## notaverage

WHO has been attacked by Transformer?

Or are you retaliating to my post of what he said? He needs to go down brothers and sisters!!!

Lets do this by weeks end! We can set a date and time it so he is hit every 15 minutes and then repeat!


----------



## muskielover1

the only thing about hittin ittermitently is the more troops you have attacking at once far outnumbers attacking wave by wave.like i said we need to send troops to you,use them and send them back.that is the best way.

can i be next in line?


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> the only thing about hittin ittermitently is the more troops you have attacking at once far outnumbers attacking wave by wave.like i said we need to send troops to you,use them and send them back.that is the best way.
> 
> can i be next in line?


we can send troops to a village and let them use them????

Are you serious?? thats bad A$$!!
The only thing is the repercussions if he isn't wiped out could be bad for whomever uses the troops. B/C obviously they wouldnt have them forever!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> the only thing about hittin ittermitently is the more troops you have attacking at once far outnumbers attacking wave by wave.like i said we need to send troops to you,use them and send them back.that is the best way.
> 
> can i be next in line?


we can send troops to a village and let them use them????

Are you serious?? thats bad A$$!!
The only thing is the repercussions if he isn't wiped out could be bad for whomever uses the troops. B/C obviously they wouldnt have them forever!
[/quote]

Wait wait wait, I have 2 questions. You have to have enough crop to hold the influx of troops right? Like if I sent you 500 troops and you only have enough for 300 what happens? or am I wrong?

Second, who and where am I sending troops to?

I lied, a third question lol when are we attacking this douche?

I'm gonna make an alliance called "GO-BOTS" (just to piss him off) and you can drop and join alliances at will. This alliance can serve us for instant chat and messaging. Sound good to you guys or????


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> the only thing about hittin ittermitently is the more troops you have attacking at once far outnumbers attacking wave by wave.like i said we need to send troops to you,use them and send them back.that is the best way.
> 
> can i be next in line?


we can send troops to a village and let them use them????

Are you serious?? thats bad A$$!!
The only thing is the repercussions if he isn't wiped out could be bad for whomever uses the troops. B/C obviously they wouldnt have them forever!
[/quote]

Wait wait wait, I have 2 questions. You have to have enough crop to hold the influx of troops right? Like if I sent you 500 troops and you only have enough for 300 what happens? or am I wrong?

Second, who and where am I sending troops to?

I lied, a third question lol when are we attacking this douche?

I'm gonna make an alliance called "GO-BOTS" (just to piss him off) and you can drop and join alliances at will. This alliance can serve us for instant chat and messaging. Sound good to you guys or????
[/quote]

GREAT!!!!

maybe whomever is closest should stock their crops and MAX THEM OUT!! before this is done.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Being this Douche has 3 different villages I say we hit all 3 at the same time to prevent him from pulling resources from the others. Those who can't send much hit the smaller village and those who are larger and can send more will hit the other two villages. I'd like to use catapults on the main village after the first attack so hopefully I can destroy some sh*t in his village.


----------



## Nevermind

what are the coords for all his villages?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

His alliance is •Black•
His coordinates are
He has 3 Transformers in as villages.
(131|-127) The biggest with a POP of 539
(136|-127) the 2nd with a POP of 242 
(136|-128) the 3rd with a POP of 74


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> what are the coords for all his villages?


His alliance is â€¢Blackâ€¢
His coordinates are
He has 3 Transformers in as villages.
(131|-127) The biggest with a POP of 539
(136|-127) the 2nd with a POP of 242
(136|-128) the 3rd with a POP of 74

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW HE SETS HIS VILLAGES UP THAT CLOSE??? Unless he took them over and re-named them 1 2 and 3.

***************EDIT************

DIDN'T NOTICE CROSSHAIRS reply!


----------



## Nevermind

Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


how do you get a scout?


----------



## muskielover1

sounds good but we are gonna have to recruit a supermassive amount of troops just for 1 village let alone 3.


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


how do you get a scout?
[/quote]

Research one in your academy when its the right level


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> sounds good but we are gonna have to recruit a supermassive amount of troops just for 1 village let alone 3.


Well, depends on what his troops are. Has anyone scouted this prick to see what his army is?


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


how do you get a scout?
[/quote]

Research one in your academy when its the right level
[/quote]

Im a gual! They are called pathfinders!

My other is Roman and its called a Equites Legati


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


how do you get a scout?
[/quote]

Research one in your academy when its the right level
[/quote]

Im a gual! They are called pathfinders!

My other is Roman and its called a Equites Legati
[/quote]

Im teutons


----------



## Gaijin987

haven't scouted him but my scout is 3:23:19 hrs from his main village with a velocity of 34fph and soon I will have thunder knights with a 38fph so he is somewhere around 3hrs from me


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

how do i join? i clicked the 3x server to register but it says too many players in it


----------



## dalyhawk

Nevermind said:


> Well apparently he is 23 hours away from me, thats with my scout lol


He's only 9 hours away from me...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

nevermind, i had to register on server 4


----------



## dalyhawk

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> nevermind, i had to register on server 4


That sucks... we're all on 3X tho. I'd keep trying over the next couple days


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

ok i got in to 3x....my name is stonecold

how do i join the alliance?


----------



## dalyhawk

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> ok i got in to 3x....my name is stonecold
> 
> how do i join the alliance?


I think you have to have an embassy first... and then once you have one, PM tormentor1 on Travian or muskie on here for an invite. He's posted a crap ton on this thread if you dont know who he is. What are your coordinates?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

17, -174

and now im gonna work on an embassy


----------



## dalyhawk

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> 17, -174
> 
> and now im gonna work on an embassy


That's if you really want to. I'd work on your resources a lot since you cant be attacked by anyone for the first 3 days - even look into a warehouse. Check the information tab on the left, it'll tell you what the prerequisites you need for everything


----------



## the_skdster

I messeged tormentor1 yesturday and no invite yet? we both got out embassy buildings built.
I need that invite b4 my safety wears off tomorrow.
Here's mine and my bro's.

(166|-140)
Kaizoku Island
the_skdster

(-131|-169)
Migiwara Town
luffykaizoku

EDIT: whoops. My bad. thought it would come in the mail and not t the diplo building.


----------



## the_skdster

I think someone should type up a nice profile for our Alliance to put under our, umm, Alliance profile. To make us look more umm, intimidating. Yeah, thats the word. I dn't like seeing a blank alliance profile page, says a lot when people see it before considering an attack on one of our members.

Also, I think we should have a "lottery" system. Where each day someone wins a lottery in the amount of X amount of each goods from each and every member of the P-Fury Alliance.
Then in the next lottery and so on, the people who have won thus far are exempt from being able to win until everyone has won.
This will help everyone grow INCREDIBLY fast in the long run.

I know this won't work as well now in the beggining because everyone has very low warehouse stocking options, but it's a good plan for when we are able to stock very large amounts.
hmm, we should have an P-Fury Alliance Thread in the Lounge to keep all the clutter out...


----------



## jmax611

NO MORE TRAVIAN THREADS

THE PFURY ALLIANCE HAS A FORUM TO DISCUSS THIS STUFF


----------



## the_skdster

jmax611 said:


> NO MORE TRAVIAN THREADS
> 
> THE PFURY ALLIANCE HAS A FORUM TO DISCUSS THIS STUFF


Someone's a tad too touchy.








Can someone link me to this Alliance Thread? I can't seem to find it.
Thank you.


----------



## Boobah

the_skdster said:


> NO MORE TRAVIAN THREADS
> 
> THE PFURY ALLIANCE HAS A FORUM TO DISCUSS THIS STUFF


Someone's a tad too touchy.








Can someone link me to this Alliance Thread? I can't seem to find it.
Thank you.
[/quote]

you have to be logged in, click on your embassy then click on the alliance


----------



## jmax611

check one of the other travian threads i posted it this morning


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> check one of the other travian threads i posted it this morning


the title and sub title say CLOSE ME!


----------



## the_skdster

srry. my bad.
all's good.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

edit:

nevermind, i got it


----------



## notaverage

By Friday or Saturday do you all think (whomever is close) that we can simultaneously attack this guy "Transformer"

The "Go-Bots" was a good idea for a new alliance just to piss him off!


----------



## CorGravey

I just raided my nect door oasis with 4 phalenx and got raped....why?


----------



## muskielover1

see what he has for troops in the report so you have an idea next time and always do a combat simulation.


----------



## piranhasrule

Did you check that it didn;t have bears and tigers in it?


----------



## Nevermind

Whats the point of raiding oasis' anyways?


----------



## muskielover1

once you occupy an oasis,you begin harvesting res from it.


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> once you occupy an oasis,you begin harvesting res from it.


dont you need like a level 10 residence to do that?


----------



## muskielover1

Ocellatus2000 said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed
[/quote]
there it is


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> WTF are you talkin about here man...
> Is this another game topic?


yes its that stupid travian game that i personally think is boooooooring. 
but yes, another game topic indeed
[/quote]
there it is
[/quote]

what???


----------



## Scrappy

Hey Muskie, wanna send me an invite for the alliance? I'm on 3x at 94 -36.


----------



## muskielover1

Nevermind said:


> once you occupy an oasis,you begin harvesting res from it.


dont you need like a level 10 residence to do that?
[/quote]
yes you do,and yes i will.

i was quoting ocealatus because on cm,he is playing on server 6 and having fun and wants in on the alliance.but i asked him why because he said this game was stupid and booooring.he claims he dosnt remember saying that so i put it up there.


----------



## Nevermind

Some dude attacked me while I was at school, he didnt scount me, so im hoping by the time he decides to attack again ill have like 15 Paladins and ill kill half his dudes, and lose half of mine. Will teach him a lesson


----------



## piranhasrule

Need a quick reply! If I get attacked while I have a big list of troops being trained will it get cancelled?

NM, he's already attacked. I spent all my resources traing new troops just before he arrived so he got nothing, and the list didn't cancel


----------



## Nevermind

piranhasrule said:


> Need a quick reply! If I get attacked while I have a big list of troops being trained will it get cancelled?
> 
> NM, he's already attacked. I spent all my resources traing new troops just before he arrived so he got nothing, and the list didn't cancel


Haha, thats a great way to save your resources


----------



## muskielover1

thats right.like i said,build stuff from your res as much as you can then buy as many troops as you can.then tell your attacker to piss up a rope.


----------



## piranhasrule

Finally got a small army together. Its only 50 clubswingers and 4 paladins but its enough to farm the small villages without suffering losses. Its getting late over here now, so I'v sent them to raid a village 4 hours away. This way I can get some sleep then get up in time to spend the resources as soon as they get back in 8 hours, before this asswipe raids me again.

I'v also sent a message to the top guy in the same alliance as the guy who attacks me is in. Hopefully if I can get in that then he'l stop raiding me


----------



## Nevermind

piranhasrule said:


> Finally got a small army together. Its only 50 clubswingers and 4 paladins but its enough to farm the small villages without suffering losses. *Its getting late over here now, so I'v sent them to raid a village 4 hours away*. This way I can get some sleep then get up in time to spend the resources as soon as they get back in 8 hours, before this asswipe raids me again.
> 
> I'v also sent a message to the top guy in the same alliance as the guy who attacks me is in. Hopefully if I can get in that then he'l stop raiding me


Thats a really good idea for protecting your army while asleep or at work, ill have to use this with my 15 paladins i got from farming all the noobs around me


----------



## muskielover1

very good idea.ty never thought of that.


----------



## CorGravey

Thanks guys i didnt know about that combat simulator, and yea\s there were bears snakes and rats


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

can other players attack our resources and take away it's levels or is it once it gets to level 1,2,3 etc it stays there?


----------



## Nevermind

they cant take levels away, but they can steal your resources, thats why u make crannies


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> they cant take levels away, but they can steal your resources, thats why u make crannies


Crannies are VERY IMPORTANT!
I have been raided a a few times a day and they haven't gotten a dam thing except freeing their own troops b/c of the crannies!


----------



## piranhasrule

So how big is everyones army? At the moment I'v only got 130 clubswingers and 7 paladins but it should be larger by the end of the night.

Oh yeh, and could I get an invite to the alliance again? I left for tactical reasons which didn't really work.


----------



## jmax611

/gave up on building a army for now

im concentrating on my resourses

im producing like 1100-1300 an hour


----------



## Nevermind

I got 10 club swingers and 24 Paladins. I wanna get 30 Paladins so that if any of my neighbors attacks without scouting they will get 1/2 their troops killed
Plus the more troops u have the faster u can get resources


----------



## dalyhawk

I keep getting raided by people.... I think i need to upgrade my resources hardcore... i'm in between level 4 and 5 on all of them and i cant seem to form a legit army to raid anyone else for their resources... I have 3 crannys. 1 at level 10, the other 2 are level 4 and a wall at level 6


----------



## Nevermind

dalyhawk said:


> ^^hahahahaha
> 
> dang i want someone to translate "ti kokote pojebani"!


I think its croatian

If it is, i think there are 2 croatian guys in my class right now, i should ask them lol
[/quote]

Well he said it might be polish, but in croatian "pojebani" means f*ck, and in the other translator i used "kokote" was cocksucker, so i think he said "You f*cking cocksucker"


----------



## dalyhawk

Lumber: 413 per hour 
Clay: 454 per hour 
Iron: 413 per hour 
Crop: 363 per hour


----------



## Nevermind

dalyhawk said:


> Lumber: 413 per hour
> Clay: 454 per hour
> Iron: 413 per hour
> Crop: 363 per hour


With a little upgrades (like a stable) that should be fine to build an army slowly, coupled with lots of raiding


----------



## dalyhawk

Nevermind said:


> Lumber: 413 per hour
> Clay: 454 per hour
> Iron: 413 per hour
> Crop: 363 per hour


With a little upgrades (like a stable) that should be fine to build an army slowly, coupled with lots of raiding
[/quote]

I'm actually building a stable right now.... My warehouse is at level 8 so im not exactly lacking on the space exactly. How much good will the stable give me?


----------



## Nevermind

dalyhawk said:


> Lumber: 413 per hour
> Clay: 454 per hour
> Iron: 413 per hour
> Crop: 363 per hour


With a little upgrades (like a stable) that should be fine to build an army slowly, coupled with lots of raiding
[/quote]

I'm actually building a stable right now.... My warehouse is at level 8 so im not exactly lacking on the space exactly. How much good will the stable give me?
[/quote]

Well once u can build some horse units (paladins in my case) farming goes faster, and with alot of noobs around, u just raid them all and build more troops when u have the resources. I got almost 20 paladins in 6 hours or so yesterday, whcih isnt bad considering my resources were only at around 300-320


----------



## jmax611




----------



## dalyhawk

Nevermind said:


> Lumber: 413 per hour
> Clay: 454 per hour
> Iron: 413 per hour
> Crop: 363 per hour


With a little upgrades (like a stable) that should be fine to build an army slowly, coupled with lots of raiding
[/quote]

I'm actually building a stable right now.... My warehouse is at level 8 so im not exactly lacking on the space exactly. How much good will the stable give me?
[/quote]

Well once u can build some horse units (paladins in my case) farming goes faster, and with alot of noobs around, u just raid them all and build more troops when u have the resources. I got almost 20 paladins in 6 hours or so yesterday, whcih isnt bad considering my resources were only at around 300-320
[/quote]

Sweet... i dont have a final til friday and its gonna be easy, so i should be doin some work


----------



## notaverage

So..hows everyone making out????
I have stopped building anything but resources...I hate you all that FORCED me to start Travian! Dam I need rehab!!! I hope my wife doesn't leave me!


----------



## Nevermind

I think I'm pretty safe, sitting on 30 Paladins and 10 clubswingers, which is enough to stop what my neighbors have attacked me with before


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I think I'm pretty safe, sitting on 30 Paladins and 10 clubswingers, which is enough to stop what my neighbors have attacked me with before


I havent been attacked lately...EVERYONE around me has atttacked 4-5 times beofre but got nothing! I think they gave up. I dont hve much of troops just trying to build up! Im a Gaul so it takes longer then Romans NOT SURE about Teutons though!

Why dont you start farming?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I am now part of a huge alliance called C.H.

Got me thinking and noticing that all the big alliances are overseas.

We should have an alliance for North America. I think if we do this now we are too small and will be destroyed but down the road if everyone stays vigilante I think we should leave whatever alliance we are with in our area and unite.

Everyone???


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> I think I'm pretty safe, sitting on 30 Paladins and 10 clubswingers, which is enough to stop what my neighbors have attacked me with before


I havent been attacked lately...EVERYONE around me has atttacked 4-5 times beofre but got nothing! I think they gave up. I dont hve much of troops just trying to build up! Im a Gaul so it takes longer then Romans NOT SURE about Teutons though!

Why dont you start farming?
[/quote]

Hehe, how do u think i got the 30 Paladins?


----------



## notaverage

Why is it that Im at level 9 for the marketplace and the amount that can be transtported has NOT CHANGED since level1???? Im still at 1500 per resource!!!

Pissing me the F off!

Also has anyone built a workshop yet to build catapults and rams? If so how do they work?

I dont knwo how soon I would be able to even research it b/c....
Academy	Action

Ram
5800|2320|2840|610| 1:53:21

Its expensive and takes almost 2 hours!


----------



## Nevermind

my plans for building a workshop by bedtime tonight might have changed, since i got an attack coming in in 25mins, i spent most of my resources, so the guy wont get anything when he raids. He has a big village, but I'm hoping he didnt scout me, and it just sending a hoarde of legionaires

if i cancel upgrading something in the middle of upgrading, do i get my resources back?


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I am now part of a huge alliance called C.H.
> 
> Got me thinking and noticing that all the big alliances are overseas.
> 
> We should have an alliance for North America. I think if we do this now we are too small and will be destroyed but down the road if everyone stays vigilante I think we should leave whatever alliance we are with in our area and unite.
> 
> Everyone???


Im ALL FOR IT!


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> my plans for building a workshop by bedtime tonight might have changed, since i got an attack coming in in 25mins, i spent most of my resources, so the guy wont get anything when he raids. He has a big village, but I'm hoping he didnt scout me, and it just sending a hoarde of legionaires
> 
> if i cancel upgrading something in the middle of upgrading, do i get my resources back?


How would you cancel???
Did you buy gold or travian plus?[/quote]

The red X beside the building name will cancel

Im not sure if i wanna send my troops out, or leave them and fight, according to the combat sim, romans seem to do good against what i have (in the few dif combos i tried)


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> my plans for building a workshop by bedtime tonight might have changed, since i got an attack coming in in 25mins, i spent most of my resources, so the guy wont get anything when he raids. He has a big village, but I'm hoping he didnt scout me, and it just sending a hoarde of legionaires
> 
> if i cancel upgrading something in the middle of upgrading, do i get my resources back?


How would you cancel???
Did you buy gold or travian plus?[/quote]

The red X beside the building name will cancel

Im not sure if i wanna send my troops out, or leave them and fight, according to the combat sim, romans seem to do good against what i have (in the few dif combos i tried)
[/quote]

Ok..didnt notice that.


----------



## Nevermind

I should have sent them out, oh well haha


----------



## muskielover1

the 5 guys in this alliance have been busting my balls hard butv they recently aint got sh*t.the leader sent me this message today.im going to respectively to tell him to get fucked....then ill pry die quick but ill summon my demons from hell.check this out:

tormentor1, i have given you fits for a week. i know i have caused you set backs. i want you to consider something. what if we invited you and your other alliance members to abandon your alliance and become one with us. we can offer you strength in our numbers and the security of knowing we all fight together as a brotherhood. you are a good player obviously and we could welcome you and your brothers to unite under the TNWA alliance banner and you would prosper. i realize you may have annomosity towards me but sometimes it takes hard lessons to get a point across. in all fairness, you would better us as we can better you. there are much bigger alliances out there that would gobble you up and us too if we don't come together to assure our safety. again, you would be of value to us as we can be of value to you. you would share in our alliances with other alliances, grow with us as we grow and make no mistake, we will grow and be part of something bigger and better than you may understand. please don't misunderstand me, i mean you no disrespect but our alliance is a better opportunity than you currently have. at least think about it and ask your other members. i have made no contact with them because you are the leader and you deserve that respect. please contact if you have any questions or even if you want to curse me. i think you area good player or i wouldn't make this contact with you now

LeVon
War Commander
TNWA


----------



## ...Jay...

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> can other players attack our resources and take away it's levels or is it once it gets to level 1,2,3 etc it stays there?


later in the game when people have alot of catapults they can in fact make your resources drop levels.

to who asked why your guys cant carry more that 1500 resources. You have to have a marketplace of level 20, then you an upgrade and all your guys will be able to carrry more.

I didn't realize how much walls helped you. At level 10 you get 30 something % upgrade to your defense. At level 20 it goes to over 80%!!! So dont forget your walls people.

muskie, in all honesty you might want to concider just having your alliance be in alliance with them. Then they will quit f*cking with you and you'll all be stronger. Some of these huge alliances are gonna start walking over people soon, and alot of smaller people are going to die.

I'm getting pretty freakin huge now. Even though I went to war a few times. My enemys have become my friends and all us big guys in the area are now friends, so we can help defend each other when the huge guys come.


----------



## ...Jay...

heres how I'm rollin. I used gold, but f*ck it. I also have my iron foundry, saw mill, brickyard, and grain mill upgrading gradually, so thats gonna give me another 25% of each when they are capped.
I also have 20 of the big horsemen training at my big one. My big one got wiped out this morning, so I had to start over.


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> can other players attack our resources and take away it's levels or is it once it gets to level 1,2,3 etc it stays there?


later in the game when people have alot of catapults they can in fact make your resources drop levels.

to who asked why your guys cant carry more that 1500 resources. You have to have a marketplace of level 20, then you an upgrade and all your guys will be able to carrry more.

I didn't realize how much walls helped you. At level 10 you get 30 something % upgrade to your defense. At level 20 it goes to over 80%!!! So dont forget your walls people.

muskie, in all honesty you might want to concider just having your alliance be in alliance with them. Then they will quit f*cking with you and you'll all be stronger. Some of these huge alliances are gonna start walking over people soon, and alot of smaller people are going to die.

I'm getting pretty freakin huge now. Even though I went to war a few times. My enemys have become my friends and all us big guys in the area are now friends, so we can help defend each other when the huge guys come.
[/quote]

muskie, in all honesty you might want to concider just having your alliance be in alliance with them. Then they will quit f*cking with you and you'll all be stronger. Some of these huge alliances are gonna start walking over people soon, and alot of smaller people are going to die.

I agree...BUT not drop everything to join them and have an Alliance diplomacy so we dont attack each other. That could be very beneficial!


----------



## dalyhawk

Jayson745 said:


> can other players attack our resources and take away it's levels or is it once it gets to level 1,2,3 etc it stays there?


later in the game when people have alot of catapults they can in fact make your resources drop levels.

to who asked why your guys cant carry more that 1500 resources. You have to have a marketplace of level 20, then you an upgrade and all your guys will be able to carrry more.

I didn't realize how much walls helped you. At level 10 you get 30 something % upgrade to your defense. At level 20 it goes to over 80%!!! So dont forget your walls people.

muskie, in all honesty you might want to concider just having your alliance be in alliance with them. Then they will quit f*cking with you and you'll all be stronger. Some of these huge alliances are gonna start walking over people soon, and alot of smaller people are going to die.

I'm getting pretty freakin huge now. Even though I went to war a few times. My enemys have become my friends and all us big guys in the area are now friends, so we can help defend each other when the huge guys come.
[/quote]

i could join another alliance thats bigger... i dont need to have the p-fury tag next to my name, even tho its cool


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> heres how I'm rollin. I used gold, but f*ck it. I also have my iron foundry, saw mill, brickyard, and grain mill upgrading gradually, so thats gonna give me another 25% of each when they are capped.
> I also have 20 of the big horsemen training at my big one. My big one got wiped out this morning, so I had to start over.
> View attachment 158288
> 
> View attachment 158289
> 
> View attachment 158290


How much gold???


----------



## dalyhawk

Jayson745 said:


> heres how I'm rollin. I used gold, but f*ck it. I also have my iron foundry, saw mill, brickyard, and grain mill upgrading gradually, so thats gonna give me another 25% of each when they are capped.
> I also have 20 of the big horsemen training at my big one. My big one got wiped out this morning, so I had to start over.
> View attachment 158288
> 
> View attachment 158289
> 
> View attachment 158290


damn... im no where near that


----------



## ...Jay...

I got the $6 one. 100 gold I think. It basically gives you an extra 25% resources. Between that and the fact that I get on the game all day, and haven't had to many big problems, is why I"m so big. That and farming like a crazy person.

between my spots I'm getting up to 5k per resource per hour, but when I'm actively raiding I probably bring in an extra 2-3k


----------



## the_skdster

meh. I'm doing okay seeing it's only my 3rd day.
My advice early on in the game?
RAID LIKE MAD! Then use the resources to build an army of ~50+ and KEEP RAIDING!
Then use the raided resources to up your resource lvls.
Much faster than trying to up resource lvls without reising.
Early game this works real nice.
Being a Teuty helps even more.









Here are my stats as of right now.


----------



## Nevermind

How do you get so many fields in that one village jayson?


----------



## muskielover1

but i want to be in an alliance withn yall.
its like you got a hot gf then you have a hott ass stripper on your nutz and she asks you to marry her.then as soon as your married,she devulges to you that her snatch is sewn shut and she has a bad gag refelex.
to be honest,comming from such a large alliance,tootted my horn a bit


----------



## ...Jay...

Nevermind said:


> but i want to be in an alliance withn yall.
> its like you got a hot gf then you have a hott ass stripper on your nutz and she asks you to marry her.then as soon as your married,she devulges to you that her snatch is sewn shut and she has a bad gag refelex.
> to be honest,comming from such a large alliance,tootted my horn a bit


really though, if yall dont get allied with some bigger groups, your gonna get crushed. This game is about teams and protection. I'm not trying to be mean, but most of you guys can be walked over without help. Besides you dont have to all quit fury and join them, you can ally your alliances like mine is with you guys. me and my bro have a few large guys, but we need to start recruiting or we will get hammered too.

the faq page is great to. it shows you how much each level up is gonna cost, and what you gain from it. So it makes it alot easier to figure out what you can afford to do next, and whats gonna help you most in the long run. At the top you can go to buildings and a drop down will give you everything to pick from, then all info on that building. Same with troops. http://help.travian.com/index.php?type=faq&mod=366


----------



## muskielover1

any body want some axemen?i just made 8 extra so cb5 wouldnt get anything.yours free.for they will attack in my sleep so my dont matter and your gain.


----------



## ...Jay...

and I almost forgot. Build LOTS of scouts. If they scout you with less scouts than you have, you kill them all and they get 0 info. But also you know they scouted you. If they bring more than you have, you will never know they scouted you. I'm making a buttload right now, because of the crap that happened this morning. I had 30+ on each spot. I will again soon.

People are less likely to f*ck with you if they have no idea what you have.



muskielover1 said:


> any body want some axemen?i just made 8 extra so cb5 wouldnt get anything.yours free.for they will attack in my sleep so my dont matter and your gain.


muskie, just reinforce someone who isn't getting attacked. Then you can keep building guys and reinforcing that person until you have the amount to need to attack back. Then call them all back and go nuts. People scouts wont show them whats not in your village, so they will think you have nothing.


----------



## the_skdster

It kinds sucks that we've most started this lategame.
When did this Wave start anyways?
How long does the 3x Wave last?


----------



## ...Jay...

last bit of advice before I take off. Set each other up as sitters. A sitter can log into your account using their password, and make changes. Me and my bro are on opposite sleeping scheguals, so its like we're both on 24/7. You can each have 2 sitters, so you should do that. Less problems to worry about when your sleeping, because your sitter has your back. Can keep uping sh*t so your not sitting on piles of resources, and can move your guys to reinforce someone if your getting attacked by someone who can easily smoke your army.


----------



## the_skdster

muskielover1 said:


> any body want some axemen?i just made 8 extra so cb5 wouldnt get anything.yours free.for they will attack in my sleep so my dont matter and your gain.


I'll take 'em if still available.
Just toasted 20+ of my clubswingers by inputting the wrong amount of troops for a raid.


----------



## Nevermind

Jayson745 said:


> How do you get so many fields in that one village jayson?


if your talking about my little one, its because they have spots with 9 and even 15 croplands. They dont matter much now, but when you get huge, its the limiting factor to how big your army can be. You can only feed so many people, so those are prized spots. Me taking that one cost me alot to defend it. People in the area were not happy I grabbed it up. So I had to make some truces. Now I have more protection than ever. So it ended up being a win win situation. They are rare and hard to find, but if you find one, dont bother taking it unless you can defend it.[/quote]

Hmmm, apparently there is an empty one with 15 croplands around me, too bad im nowhere near the point of being able to expand to new villages


----------



## dalyhawk

how do you scout? im the romans, so which guy is my scout? and how do you scout other villages?


----------



## the_skdster

[email protected], it's down...


----------



## notaverage

I have a problem...I cant leave the computer!

This is worse then a drug!


----------



## Puff

im at location: -221|-24

im getting raped by some dumbasses.

name is Dogfood

i need help


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> im at location: -221|-24
> 
> im getting raped by some dumbasses.
> 
> name is Dogfood
> 
> i need help


If I was anywhere near you I could offer some support but then again Im a Gaul and they arent as strong as Romans or 
Teutons!
He isnt that big how is he kicking your ass?
His POP is under 60.


----------



## Puff

well ive been attacked by like 3 or 4 different ppl repeatedley.lol
i have no soldiers left


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> well ive been attacked by like 3 or 4 different ppl repeatedley.lol
> i have no soldiers left


what are you? roman gaul? Do you have your crannies maxed? you HAVE to MAX them out! Thats the only way i have survived and i was attacked a lot and now that ppl realize they are getting nowhere attacking me it has slowed and nearly stopped!

build you wall and crannies! Use up as much as you can and try to set the longer build times for just before bed!


----------



## Gaijin987

I'd gladly help ya...but your on the otherside of the map from me.


----------



## notaverage

Good luck all

Im going to bed and hoping I don't get raped while sleeping....I mean in the game not by my wife...she did that earlier.

Good Night!


----------



## Brian5150

Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


----------



## dalyhawk

Brian5150 said:


> Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


I've got 3... and i think you can destroy buildings if you need to... but i'd look on the forums


----------



## ...Jay...

dalyhawk said:


> Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


At some point you will fill up. I have 0 empty spots on my biggest village, and only 1 cranny. If your pulling that many resourses, you need to do what I said above. Be on the game more, and start making troops, or you will be a farm. You cant hide forever. Make as many guys as you can, then send them to reinforce someone, then keep doing that until you have a shitload. Then you can bring them all back at once, and people wont mess with you.

farmers scout before raiding you guys. I usually send out 10 scouts from each of my villages. whoever has the most resources built up, I raid. Whoever has a few guys I kill, and just keep all the little guys pinned down. I'm trying to help you guys get out of people like me. As long as they are getting resources for free, they will keep doing it.

theres also the easy way. Having me help. But nobody is by me. there are only 4 sections. I dont know how I ended up being the only asshole out in the SE. errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


At some point you will fill up. I have 0 empty spots on my biggest village, and only 1 cranny. If your pulling that many resourses, you need to do what I said above. Be on the game more, and start making troops, or you will be a farm. You cant hide forever. Make as many guys as you can, then send them to reinforce someone, then keep doing that until you have a shitload. Then you can bring them all back at once, and people wont mess with you.

farmers scout before raiding you guys. I usually send out 10 scouts from each of my villages. whoever has the most resources built up, I raid. Whoever has a few guys I kill, and just keep all the little guys pinned down. I'm trying to help you guys get out of people like me. As long as they are getting resources for free, they will keep doing it.

theres also the easy way. Having me help. But nobody is by me. there are only 4 sections. I dont know how I ended up being the only asshole out in the SE. errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
[/quote]

where are you located and whats your name?


----------



## the_skdster

Jayson745 said:


> Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


At some point you will fill up. I have 0 empty spots on my biggest village, and only 1 cranny. If your pulling that many resourses, you need to do what I said above. Be on the game more, and start making troops, or you will be a farm. You cant hide forever. Make as many guys as you can, then send them to reinforce someone, then keep doing that until you have a shitload. Then you can bring them all back at once, and people wont mess with you.

farmers scout before raiding you guys. I usually send out 10 scouts from each of my villages. whoever has the most resources built up, I raid. Whoever has a few guys I kill, and just keep all the little guys pinned down. I'm trying to help you guys get out of people like me. As long as they are getting resources for free, they will keep doing it.

theres also the easy way. Having me help. But nobody is by me. there are only 4 sections. I dont know how I ended up being the only asshole out in the SE. errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
[/quote]
I'm in the South East.


----------



## dalyhawk

Jayson745 said:


> Can you have too many crannies? I have 3 at 10 and the 4th is on its way to 10. I just want to make sure i have room for everything else.


At some point you will fill up. I have 0 empty spots on my biggest village, and only 1 cranny. If your pulling that many resourses, you need to do what I said above. Be on the game more, and start making troops, or you will be a farm. You cant hide forever. Make as many guys as you can, then send them to reinforce someone, then keep doing that until you have a shitload. Then you can bring them all back at once, and people wont mess with you.

farmers scout before raiding you guys. I usually send out 10 scouts from each of my villages. whoever has the most resources built up, I raid. Whoever has a few guys I kill, and just keep all the little guys pinned down. I'm trying to help you guys get out of people like me. As long as they are getting resources for free, they will keep doing it.

theres also the easy way. Having me help. But nobody is by me. there are only 4 sections. I dont know how I ended up being the only asshole out in the SE. errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
[/quote]

I'm in the south east also.... 31/-201


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

wow!
23 ppl in the p-fury alliance on 3x server.. sweet!

it sucks though.. i don't see anyone near me =/


----------



## notaverage

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> wow!
> 23 ppl in the p-fury alliance on 3x server.. sweet!
> 
> it sucks though.. i don't see anyone near me =/


name and co-ordinates?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

notaverage said:


> wow!
> 23 ppl in the p-fury alliance on 3x server.. sweet!
> 
> it sucks though.. i don't see anyone near me =/


name and co-ordinates?
[/quote]

camzikins -81, 198

=)


----------



## notaverage

How do you take over abandoned valleys? 
ANYONE?


----------



## notaverage

When are we attacking TRANSFORMERS!!!!!!

This bastard wont leave my alliance alone...I have gained the op. to be a sitter for one but not the ones being attacked! He is raping them!


----------



## Gaijin987

dalyhawk said:


> I'm in the south east also.... 31/-201


Same....I'm in the south east too...

19|-154

but I'm doing ok.....I haven't been attacked in days....seems the people around me don't like messing with me cuz I'm gaul and have a sizable army with lots of traps, and I am raiding my neighbors daily with my ever growing band of thunder knights (theutates thunder)


----------



## the_skdster

Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


----------



## dalyhawk

the_skdster said:


> Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
> Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


nice, very helpful


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
> Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


How did you pull that? Travian PLUS?


----------



## xiiutao

I'm at 266,-98 name is xiiutao I just started and I don't have a clue. ;p


----------



## notaverage

xiiutao said:


> I'm at 266,-98 name is xiiutao I just started and I don't have a clue. ;p


Must be the wrong server there is only an abandoned valley!

We are on server 3.


----------



## xiiutao

notaverage said:


> I'm at 266,-98 name is xiiutao I just started and I don't have a clue. ;p


Must be the wrong server there is only an abandoned valley!

We are on server 3.
[/quote]
lol, that it won't let me sign up for 3x just comm3.. boo


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
> Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


How did you pull that? Travian PLUS?
[/quote]

Mozzila Firefox, Greasemonkey plugin.
Walking on the very grey line of cheating.


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
> Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


How did you pull that? Travian PLUS?
[/quote]

Mozzila Firefox, Greasemonkey plugin.
Walking on the very grey line of cheating.:laugh:
[/quote]

Didnt think of that!

How did you go about it? I have that but havent used it!

**Edit**
I have Unplug...never used greasemonkey


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> Here's everyone in the Alliance methinks.
> Roughly 25% split between all the quadrants.


How did you pull that? Travian PLUS?
[/quote]

Mozzila Firefox, Greasemonkey plugin.
Walking on the very grey line of cheating.:laugh:
[/quote]

Didnt think of that!

How did you go about it? I have that but havent used it!

**Edit**
I have Unplug...never used greasemonkey
[/quote]
goto http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=travian and you'll figure everything out from there.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> im at location: -221|-24
> 
> im getting raped by some dumbasses.
> 
> name is Dogfood
> 
> i need help


Puff, that's close enough to me and I'm starting to build my army now. Save some cordinates and I'll hit them for ya.

I'm at -192/-80


----------



## Puff

YES, crosshair is in my area!lol

i picked northwest figuring at least Crosshair would pick it as well...being from the north NORTH west...lol

im trying to build myself up. i dont see any point in building soldiers now as they get wiped out so fast, so ill just stick to building up things for the time being.

also, what do i have to build in order to join the alliance?


----------



## notaverage

How do you know if you have been scouted? is it a message? b/c I have scouts and im about to be attacked and cant tell.


----------



## Puff

i was attacked like 6-9 times last night...pricks.

i wrote down all their coordinates though...ill get them back in due time.

they keep attackign too. i keep getting that countdown thing up top.


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> How do you know if you have been scouted? is it a message? b/c I have scouts and im about to be attacked and cant tell.


Only if you have more scouts than the "attacking" scouts can you detect that you have been scouted.
If you have less scouts than the incoming "attack", you don't notice that you've been scouted.


----------



## ...Jay...

that graph is sweet! Nice job puting that together. It makes it way easier to see where everyone is. And there is actually some people in the SE, thats awsome. The closer the better as troops take a long time to travel more than a few squares, so if I attack someone to far off they will see it coming for hours.

I'm at 
• ........ (144 | -36)

• ......... (140 | -33)

• .......... (173 | -32)

my village names are dots. I thought it would make things confusing for people who try to mess with me. probably not though.


----------



## dalyhawk

I have:
21 legionaires
6 praetorians
11 Imperians
11 Equites Legati

...not a bad little army for a couple days of building it up...


----------



## matc

how do you create another village ? Do you need to upgrade your embassy to level 10 or something like that ?


----------



## muskielover1

ok i am goin to be destroyed if i dont join this alliance.he said that you guys were all invited because you are in the pfury alliance.
i guess i am resigning as alliance leader.i think i can appoint someone else as leader

tell me what you guys think.


----------



## matc

I don't mind joining their alliance anyway I'm in the SE region so I believe I'm pretty far away from them


----------



## dalyhawk

muskielover1 said:


> ok i am goin to be destroyed if i dont join this alliance.he said that you guys were all invited because you are in the pfury alliance.
> i guess i am resigning as alliance leader.i think i can appoint someone else as leader
> 
> tell me what you guys think.


I'm down to join a stronger alliance, we'll still be an alliance on here, but just not the same tag and some random people


----------



## piranhasrule

Get me an invite aswell. I'm -collier-

I'm kind of being farmed by a couple of people at the moment. Its wierd, they attack me in strange intervals where they leave afew hours between each raid, so it doesn't matter how many times they raid me I always have enough resources to develop when I log on


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> ok i am goin to be destroyed if i dont join this alliance.he said that you guys were all invited because you are in the pfury alliance.
> i guess i am resigning as alliance leader.i think i can appoint someone else as leader
> 
> tell me what you guys think.


you dont need to resign as alliance leader. You've been doing a good job. I'm glad your considering being cool with them though. Your gonna need their help later on.

Just have your alliance ally with their alliance. It doesn't have to change anything.


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> ok i am goin to be destroyed if i dont join this alliance.he said that you guys were all invited because you are in the pfury alliance.
> i guess i am resigning as alliance leader.i think i can appoint someone else as leader
> 
> tell me what you guys think.


Can they not just offer P-fury an alliance?









If not, id take the lead, but my embassy is onyl level 1


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> i was attacked like 6-9 times last night...pricks.
> 
> i wrote down all their coordinates though...ill get them back in due time.
> 
> they keep attackign too. i keep getting that countdown thing up top.


Puff, build an embassy to level 1 to join and at level 5 you can create your own alliance. I'm sending you a present


----------



## muskielover1

no.he states that i or we have to all run under their name.


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> no.he states that i or we have to all run under their name.










What level embassy would I need to take over P-Fury?


----------



## dalyhawk

muskielover1 said:


> no.he states that i or we have to all run under their name.


i say go for it...


----------



## Puff

ive built a level 1 embassy already. do i need a level 5 before i can join the pfury alliance?

thanks for the prezzie
















is the pfury alliance "d-force"?

if not then i joined the wrong alliance. someone sent me an invite so i accepted.lol


----------



## the_skdster

Puff said:


> ive built a level 1 embassy already. do i need a level 5 before i can join the pfury alliance?
> 
> thanks for the prezzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the pfury alliance "d-force"?
> 
> if not then i joined the wrong alliance. someone sent me an invite so i accepted.lol


You only need a lvl 1 embassy to join.

I found this funny. Couldn't stop laughing and my mother was in the room like wtf?!?


----------



## xiiutao

bleh, I guess the player limit for 3x server is met atm. I guess I'll have to wait till the server restarts.


----------



## CorGravey

Hook me up im ThunderClap at 72/205, i have been attacked by Snake5 with the ExE alliance, is that the same guy muskielover? He seems kinda nice said he wanted to spar with no alliance and didnt finish off my guys.....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> ive built a level 1 embassy already. do i need a level 5 before i can join the pfury alliance?
> 
> thanks for the prezzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the pfury alliance "d-force"?
> 
> if not then i joined the wrong alliance. someone sent me an invite so i accepted.lol


It will take a while for them to get there, sorry my rallypoint isn't 15 yet. Ohh yeah, don't attack with them, they are just used for defense. They are all at level 3 too


----------



## Puff

thanks man! i wont be doing any attacking anyways.

what is the name of the pfury alliance?


----------



## Nevermind

P-Fury haha


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> no.he states that i or we have to all run under their name.


F him!!


----------



## Brian5150

I'm not sure anyone else allready said this. I sent my troops to raid a village 9 hours away from me so they wont get back until 6:00pm saturday . That way when i get raided as I sleep I won't lose any troops. I have my 4 crannies to 10 now so I wont lose much when they come anyway.

It's helped me build my army up slowly


----------



## muskielover1

well my village is almost completely destroyed.and i have one last chance.ugg


----------



## blackmaskelong

that sucks dude! i am getting attacked by some guy omni and he attackes with 400 club swingers everytime he comes and some times tons of other men!

but anyways!


Palace level 8

In order to found or conquer a new village you need a palace level 10.

i am almost there lol


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> that sucks dude! i am getting attacked by some guy omni and he attackes with 400 club swingers everytime he comes and some times tons of other men!
> 
> but anyways!
> 
> 
> Palace level 8
> 
> In order to found or conquer a new village you need a palace level 10.
> 
> i am almost there lol


Dam TRANSFOMER 1,2,and 3 have attacked the hell out of me!

These guys are kicking my ARSE. I cant go a minute without being on here spending my resources....I think we need to join a large alliance...if not we will be consumed by the BIG BOYS....
Shame we didnt get an earlier start we would have these problems!


----------



## jmax611

im about to delete my account this asshole hit me hard last night and destroyed my city wall took my barracks out


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> im about to delete my account this asshole hit me hard last night and destroyed my city wall took my barracks out


OUCh....dam...I think Im gonna get my A$$ kicked soon!

I would think they would want you to join them but...then again who would they farm right???


----------



## muskielover1

well i just quit.he said he was going to deliver the mega blow so-to-speak if i dint do it now so there it is.i couldnt pick anyone to be the leader so i dont know how its going to go.

sorry guys,i hate to do it but ya know.he said if you wanted to join you could,just tell him your from p-fury or whatever.this sucks ass!now im down to crap.

the next server comes up we will be more prepared and all start in the same vicinity.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> well i just quit.he said he was going to deliver the mega blow so-to-speak if i dint do it now so there it is.i couldnt pick anyone to be the leader so i dont know how its going to go.
> 
> sorry guys,i hate to do it but ya know.he said if you wanted to join you could,just tell him your from p-fury or whatever.this sucks ass!now im down to crap.
> 
> the next server comes up we will be more prepared and all start in the same vicinity.


SOunds like a plan...any idea when the next one starts? Or does it start when 1 groups rules the entire map?


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> well i just quit.he said he was going to deliver the mega blow so-to-speak if i dint do it now so there it is.i couldnt pick anyone to be the leader so i dont know how its going to go.
> 
> sorry guys,i hate to do it but ya know.he said if you wanted to join you could,just tell him your from p-fury or whatever.this sucks ass!now im down to crap.
> 
> the next server comes up we will be more prepared and all start in the same vicinity.


What corner of the map is this guy in, i need some help in the north west. This douche attacked me like 12times while i was sleeping, so i woke up with the same amount of resources i went to bed with, and its only gonna be worse when i have to go to work on monday


----------



## notaverage

Everyone needs a sitter!

That makes it easier.

I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Everyone needs a sitter!
> 
> That makes it easier.
> 
> I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


No no no, you are not a sitter for me, lol I let you use those for supplies. If you don't want to sit on them I have no problem re-taking them. Just let me know.


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> Everyone needs a sitter!
> 
> That makes it easier.
> 
> I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


Well then i need a sitter for between 11:00pm-5:30pm pacific time lo


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Everyone needs a sitter!
> 
> That makes it easier.
> 
> I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


Well then i need a sitter for between 11:00pm-5:30pm pacific time lo
[/quote]

I could help you out not between about 5am your time to about 5pm your time.

PM if you want. If I cant maintain I will let ya know.


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> Everyone needs a sitter!
> 
> That makes it easier.
> 
> I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


Well then i need a sitter for between 11:00pm-5:30pm pacific time lo
[/quote]

I could help you out not between about 5am your time to about 5pm your time.

PM if you want. If I cant maintain I will let ya know.
[/quote]

So you could sit between 11pm-5am?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Damn Puff!

You are getting hit hard! I'm sending you some more troops in a bit. How many guys have they killed?


----------



## Puff

all but 13. these guys are assholes.

thanks again for the help crosshair!

im building up my walls now. hopefully it will give the defending troops a better chance.

the thing is is that they keep hitting me, so i keep ending up with like 200-300 of every resource so it's really hard to build stuff up. im building up the cranny well.


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> Everyone needs a sitter!
> 
> That makes it easier.
> 
> I need one and am 1 for 2 villages!


Well then i need a sitter for between 11:00pm-5:30pm pacific time lo
[/quote]

I could help you out not between about 5am your time to about 5pm your time.

PM if you want. If I cant maintain I will let ya know.
[/quote]

So you could sit between 11pm-5am?
[/quote]

Im on the east coast so it would be 8am-8pm my time. Unless your wrong


----------



## Puff

im just now getting all my resources to level 2. then im building my cranny to level 6, then the walls are next after that

it sucks. i can only train one base level soldier at a time.lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> im just now getting all my resources to level 2. then im building my cranny to level 6, then the walls are next after that
> 
> it sucks. i can only train one base level soldier at a time.lol


Keep building up that wall as high as you can. I'm gonna send you another 200 hundred troops. How many soldiers are they hitting you with? Over a hundred or what?

Here in a couple days I'll send you some heavy calvary,.....to play with









Actually, make a market place and tell me what your max is for resources. Like the max you can hold. If soldiers don't work I'll simply max out your supplies. You'll just have to build fast.


----------



## Puff

in my marketplace it says (1500) after all of the resources. is that my max number?

they seem to be hitting me with 84+ Paladins. i took out 4 of them last attack, but lost another 12 Praetorians...so im down to 1 guy again









i have a barracks, but need to build an armory. at least then i wont need Crosshair's constant flood of helpers.lol


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

when i use my traps....do i convert that enemy to my side or are the soldiers just deleted?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> in my marketplace it says (1500) after all of the resources. is that my max number?
> 
> they seem to be hitting me with 84+ Paladins. i took out 4 of them last attack, but lost another 12 Praetorians...so im down to 1 guy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a barracks, but need to build an armory. at least then i wont need Crosshair's constant flood of helpers.lol


Nahhh its in the main screen where you are looking at your crops, clay, iron and lumber, the main page where you are building up your resources. There will be how much you have then a / with a number. Like you'll have a picture of Iron with 385/3000. 385 would be how much you have but you can hold 3000. Let me know how much you can hold and I will send my merchants to you. I'm gonna send you 200 praetorians and a hero in the morning. Hopefully that should slow them down a bit.


----------



## ...Jay...

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> when i use my traps....do i convert that enemy to my side or are the soldiers just deleted?


You just hold on to them in the traps until they come and break them loose or delete them from their end. And they keep sucking crop from the other guy. It kind of sucks because catching alot of them encourages that person to attack you again, to free their troops.


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> when i use my traps....do i convert that enemy to my side or are the soldiers just deleted?


You just hold on to them in the traps until they come and break them loose or delete them from their end. And they keep sucking crop from the other guy. It kind of sucks because catching alot of them encourages that person to attack you again, to free their troops.
[/quote]

Yes it does!

I have been attacked and trapped 50 + of their troops and they get 0 resources...BUT they come back to attack adn release their guys..


----------



## the_skdster

I finally got attacked for the first time. 'bout 100. Guy had the same amount of clubbers and wiped mine out.








35 or so scouts went poof as well.








I'm glad I lasted this long until it happened though.
I'm doing okay for day#6, no?


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> I finally got attacked for the first time. 'bout 100. Guy had the same amount of clubbers and wiped mine out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 or so scouts went poof as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I lasted this long until it happened though.
> I'm doing okay for day#6, no?


I would say your on the right track!

ANyone know how you get settlers???


----------



## muskielover1

i have my residence on lev 10.then you can train a settler or a chieftain or something.
try this site: travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/main_page

i hope this helps yall.


----------



## ...Jay...

yea you need your residence or palace to level 10 for settlers. Its way cheaper for a residence.


----------



## Nevermind

I need to get mine to level 10, since there is an abandoned valley right beside me with 15 croplands


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> i have my residence on lev 10.then you can train a settler or a chieftain or something.
> try this site: travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/main_page
> 
> i hope this helps yall.


How are you making out???


----------



## Puff

ok, what i think we should do is start a new alliance, since technically now the p-fury alliance has no leader.

one of the strongest of the ppl on here should obviously start it. but we should consider one of two things.

start an alliance with a totally different name...then these assholes cant come and kill us off like they did to muskielover.

OR

we could start a new alliance with a similar name, and risk getting singled out again.

an alliance in an important thing, and an alliance with no head just doesnt work.

we need to sort something out.


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> ok, what i think we should do is start a new alliance, since technically now the p-fury alliance has no leader.
> 
> one of the strongest of the ppl on here should obviously start it. but we should consider one of two things.
> 
> start an alliance with a totally different name...then these assholes cant come and kill us off like they did to muskielover.
> 
> OR
> 
> we could start a new alliance with a similar name, and risk getting singled out again.
> 
> an alliance in an important thing, and an alliance with no head just doesnt work.
> 
> we need to sort something out.


Problem is we are ALL OVER the map....nobody is really close to each other.


----------



## Puff

ok
then simply have 4 seperate alliances, joined under one large one

NW, NE, SW, SE...

they are 4 different alliances...but we all know we will back eachother up if needed.

or just do like before and have everyone spread out, but at least under the same alliance. we have the map that shows who is where.

how can i "raid" these oases around me? there are 3 right near me.


----------



## the_skdster

Puff said:


> ok
> then simply have 4 seperate alliances, joined under one large one
> 
> NW, NE, SW, SE...
> 
> they are 4 different alliances...but we all know we will back eachother up if needed.
> 
> or just do like before and have everyone spread out, but at least under the same alliance. we have the map that shows who is where.
> 
> how can i "raid" these oases around me? there are 3 right near me.


I don't know what'll happen if you raid an oases. I tried with 4 clubbers to see if I could indeed raid and it let me attack.
But my clubbers all died. no surprise there.
I also want to know the benefits of raiding an oases. NOT attacking one to help gain hero xp.


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> ok
> then simply have 4 seperate alliances, joined under one large one
> 
> NW, NE, SW, SE...
> 
> they are 4 different alliances...but we all know we will back eachother up if needed.
> 
> or just do like before and have everyone spread out, but at least under the same alliance. we have the map that shows who is where.
> 
> how can i "raid" these oases around me? there are 3 right near me.


I don't know what'll happen if you raid an oases. I tried with 4 clubbers to see if I could indeed raid and it let me attack.
But my clubbers all died. no surprise there.
I also want to know the benefits of raiding an oases. NOT attacking one to help gain hero xp.
[/quote]

You can build more resources.... i think you need a hero and or settlers to inhabit the area though.


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> ok
> then simply have 4 seperate alliances, joined under one large one
> 
> NW, NE, SW, SE...
> 
> they are 4 different alliances...but we all know we will back eachother up if needed.
> 
> or just do like before and have everyone spread out, but at least under the same alliance. we have the map that shows who is where.
> 
> how can i "raid" these oases around me? there are 3 right near me.


I don't know what'll happen if you raid an oases. I tried with 4 clubbers to see if I could indeed raid and it let me attack.
But my clubbers all died. no surprise there.
I also want to know the benefits of raiding an oases. NOT attacking one to help gain hero xp.
[/quote]

You can build more resources.... i think you need a hero and or settlers to inhabit the area though.
[/quote]
Build resources by RAIDING an Oases? Doesn't make sense? I could be wrong though.

Here's stats for end of Day #6. Guess I'll post up an update everyday or so to keep me playing the game.


----------



## Nevermind

If you own oasis your production increases for a certain type, check out the faq here


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> ok
> then simply have 4 seperate alliances, joined under one large one
> 
> NW, NE, SW, SE...
> 
> they are 4 different alliances...but we all know we will back eachother up if needed.
> 
> or just do like before and have everyone spread out, but at least under the same alliance. we have the map that shows who is where.
> 
> how can i "raid" these oases around me? there are 3 right near me.


I don't know what'll happen if you raid an oases. I tried with 4 clubbers to see if I could indeed raid and it let me attack.
But my clubbers all died. no surprise there.
I also want to know the benefits of raiding an oases. NOT attacking one to help gain hero xp.
[/quote]

You can build more resources.... i think you need a hero and or settlers to inhabit the area though.
[/quote]
Build resources by RAIDING an Oases? Doesn't make sense? I could be wrong though.

Here's stats for end of Day #6. Guess I'll post up an update everyday or so to keep me playing the game.
















[/quote]

I meant you should be able to PRODUCE resources there.

Look at the past posts by Jayson pg 23 I think. It shows his other village which I believe was a oasis....ask him to clarify b/c Im not at that point yet!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I can start and lead the alliance in the SW. I'm making over 1700 an hour 3 out of 4 resources and have almost everything built. I have 6 different accounts in the SW that people can draw from. We can either all take hold in the SW section or wait for the next server to come up....that's the way I see it. We are soooo split up that having 4 different alliances will do us no good. We ALL need to be in the same section. If we are going to wait for the next server then we need to decide which section we will be in and all join in that section preferably on the same day.

If we go with that thinking I will also have 6 different accounts to help us out.

To those of you only a week old, I would suggest starting over in the SW section. As you can do more there than were you are at. 6 days is nothing in this game. To whomever joins or re-joins the SW section I will help you with soldiers and resources.

My villages are at:

-163/-180
-192/-80
-24/-209 (Notaverage sitting)
-100/-190 (Notaverage sitting)
-204/-63
-134/-163

If you rejoin next to any of these locations pm me and I will supply you with as much as I can to get you built up quickly to make up for you loss of 6 day or whatever you have given up.


----------



## Puff

f*ck it. ill restart. my village is nothing special.

ill be there soon crosshair!lol

ooh...i just checked...we cant delete and restart...no more space!

is there a way to keep my account but just move the village?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> f*ck it. ill restart. my village is nothing special.
> 
> ill be there soon crosshair!lol
> 
> ooh...i just checked...we cant delete and restart...no more space!
> 
> is there a way to keep my account but just move the village?


Stay there, build slow, I'll send you supplies. Tomm, those guys are gonna get hit and hopefully stop bothering you.


----------



## Puff

lol. keep me posted on how hard u hit them


----------



## piranhasrule

I just joined an alliance called UTA TK (United Travian Army) Its quite big with lots of other alliances and NAPS. I'm going to message the dude thats been atacking me and try reasoning with him. Its got to be better for him to stop farming me then to get his alliance involved in a war.


----------



## piranhasrule

Someone who attacks me all the times just sent me a message saying he'l attack me twice more, and if I stop him getting anything on both times he'l stop attacking me forever. I'm going to work so if someone wants to log in and spend my stuff over the next few hours then do so. 
my usename is -collier-
my password is legend

oh an im on 3x


----------



## notaverage

I just got attacked by transformers with nearly 600 TROOPS!

How the hell did he get my resources if my Cranny was at 6000 and I had under 6000 for ALL resources!!!!
He got 2000 of EVERYTHING!!!

Anyone know?


----------



## the_skdster

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> View attachment 158487


How are you able to build 2 things at once? Whats the requirements?
I think it best if we just wait until the next Wave to start up fresh. I'm still playing now to figure stuff out on my own.









I'll be there next Wave for sure!


----------



## jmax611

this a hole takes like 11k in rsourses frim me everynight and demolishes my barracks everytime

im ready to hang in the towel


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> this a hole takes like 11k in rsourses frim me everynight and demolishes my barracks everytime
> 
> im ready to hang in the towel


Dam get a sitter and build up your crannies!
or spend all before you go to bed.
Or do you produce that much in a night?


----------



## jmax611

im producing like 1600 per hour

i have 5 crannys at level 10 but it dont stop him

im thinking about demolishing all my buildings and having only crannies and then have another village to give all the resourses to


----------



## C0Rey

lol u guys are ****, im making like 60-70 an hour! on 6x!

yah heard!


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> lol u guys are ****, im making like 60-70 an hour! on 6x!
> 
> yah heard!


Talkin trash huh?

Im on 6x TOO!
Production:
Lumber:	55 per hour
Clay:	55 per hour
Iron:	48 per hour
Crop:	28 per hour

It is SO SLOW!!!

My co-ordinates are-(116|9)
Notaverage


----------



## C0Rey

Production:
Lumber: 74 per hour 
Clay: 81 per hour 
Iron: 67 per hour 
Crop: 43 per hour 
Troops:
none

this is me baby!!


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> Production:
> Lumber: 74 per hour
> Clay: 81 per hour
> Iron: 67 per hour
> Crop: 43 per hour
> Troops:
> none
> 
> this is me baby!!


Good stuff! I dont go on much bc it is so slow though....where ya at on the map?


----------



## C0Rey

why so u can come raid my ass!!??

hehe-...

(48 | -22)


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> why so u can come raid my ass!!??
> 
> hehe-...
> 
> (48 | -22)


Maybe in a few days haha

Nah just seeing if you were around me....I have to build troops so I can attack my neighbors they have small population and i think I would be all set if I had troops to gain resources! At least it would keep me interested!


----------



## C0Rey

when i get to about 100 on each im gonna consider it.

i dont really check in too often.- and with the holidays beginning soon i wont be playing for a while.


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> when i get to about 100 on each im gonna consider it.
> 
> i dont really check in too often.- and with the holidays beginning soon i wont be playing for a while.


Yeah same here!

We are all going to come back to destroyed villages!


----------



## C0Rey

we will have our days of glory, for now we will just have to stay low.

THIS IS TRAVIAN!!!!!!


----------



## notaverage

Sparta? oh travian ok...haha


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Everyone need to decide now that when the next server comes up, (server 1 I believe) what section we are ALL gonna pick.

I don't care personally but are we all gonna go NE,NW,SE, or SW?????


----------



## C0Rey

are we gonna form some kind of super alliance?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

C0Rey said:


> are we gonna form some kind of super alliance?


Yeah, I thought that was the general idea. If we all start together we could own a quadrant......bitches!


----------



## C0Rey

sound cool! let me know when it all goes down!

server 1 is already there man!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

C0Rey said:


> sound cool! let me know when it all goes down!
> 
> server 1 is already there man!!


It's there but you can't register to it yet. I'm waiting for the day you can though


----------



## C0Rey

ahhh i see!


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm glad this guy is a long ways away from me, so he wont do this to often. He is the guy raping my brother and another guy. Then he decided to hit me. He has 7 villages! He destroyed a level 14 wall in one shot with the 100 rams. I got rid of my resources in time, and sent my guys to his spots when I saw the attack coming. I got 20k resources from him(mostly crop).









I'm sad to say, this is probably gonna be my only time playing this game. It just takes to much time. I dont need this much help not having a life. hehehe

Anyway, I'm about to make a 4th village. So I'm gonna play this one out at least.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> sound cool! let me know when it all goes down!
> 
> server 1 is already there man!!


It's there but you can't register to it yet. I'm waiting for the day you can though








[/quote]

I will keep my eyes open! Should it be soon???


----------



## matc

Ok let's all settle our villages in the NW section of server 1 when It will open ok ? We'll start a massive alliance in the NW and kick some ass !!!! Everyone's ok with that ?


----------



## piranhasrule

The bloke who said he's stop attacking me if I stopped him getting resources over the next two attacks is attacking me now! I need to get rid of my resources. First person who wants them gets them for free.

(On the 3x server)

oh and post co-ordinates


----------



## matc

I want them ! Charlo (108 -54)


----------



## piranhasrule

Its on its way to you now. Unfortunately I couldn't send everything so he's going to get some crops. Hopefully He'l still see it wasnt really worth it


----------



## matc

cool thanks a lot !


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> The bloke who said he's stop attacking me if I stopped him getting resources over the next two attacks is attacking me now! I need to get rid of my resources. First person who wants them gets them for free.
> 
> (On the 3x server)
> 
> oh and post co-ordinates


DAMN IT!!!

The one time Im not on...haha

GOOD IDEA!!!
Maybe we should set up a system where if say Im going to get attacked I can send to one guy and if another is about to get attacked he can send to another.

Still lose the resource but goes to a team member!

Hell I would even send it back -10% for storage...haha


----------



## piranhasrule

He got just over 1000 food and said he's going to carry on attacking me....I may cry


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> He got just over 1000 food and said he's going to carry on attacking me....I may cry


Dude just PM me a schedule to help you use your sources and what you want to do for the day! Then send your troops out before you go to work and he wont kill them.


----------



## piranhasrule

I sent him a friendly message and now he says he'l stop if he can see my population growing steadily. I'v decided I don't want to concetrate on one thing anymore, just going to spend resources on anything for a while so people stop attacking me. And then when I have the means to create a big army quickly I'l get them all back (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> I sent him a friendly message and now he says he'l stop if he can see my population growing steadily. I'v decided I don't want to concetrate on one thing anymore, just going to spend resources on anything for a while so people stop attacking me. And then when I have the means to create a big army quickly I'l get them all back (insert evil laugh here)


Spend it on resources and crannies..

The more you spend on Resources the more and quicker resources are produced


----------



## piranhasrule

Well I'm off to bed. Everybody feel free to log into my account and use my stuff for me on anything but troops. And If you can't use it and I'm being attacked just send it to your own village if you want.

name: -collier-
password: legend


----------



## the_skdster

matc said:


> Ok let's all settle our villages in the NW section of server 1 when It will open ok ? We'll start a massive alliance in the NW and kick some ass !!!! Everyone's ok with that ?


You can't just make rash decisions like that.
Most of the high alliances currently reside in the NW quadrant.
I suggest we go into the SE, since players seem to be low in that quadrant and there are alot less stronger alliances there.
Planning goes a long way. Scouting goes even farther.


----------



## matc

> You can't just make rash decisions like that.
> Most of the high alliances currently reside in the NW quadrant.
> I suggest we go into the SE, since players seem to be low in that quadrant and there are alot less stronger alliances there.
> Planning goes a long way. Scouting goes even farther. cheers.gif


We're talking here about server 1, which is still not open yet. I will probably be operational in 1 day or 2.


----------



## notaverage

Hmmm ok.
So will that close server 3x???


----------



## matc

i don't know but I know that server 2 will close soon. It's a game so there's an end. Anyway for the server 1, is everyone ok with the NW area ?


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> i don't know but I know that server 2 will close soon. It's a game so there's an end. Anyway for the server 1, is everyone ok with the NW area ?


I dont care...what makes you choose that though?


----------



## matc

nothing lol I just wanted to move on so that we can start as soon as possible


----------



## muskielover1

we need to start a sitter service.
i need a sitter between 12-6am and 7am-3pm central time.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> we need to start a sitter service.
> i need a sitter between 12-6am and 7am-3pm central time.


I got ya 7-3!

I think we all need a sitter 12-6am!
We need to see if we can get the guys from the UK to cover us! They are about 6 hours ahead of us!


----------



## dalyhawk

i need some help... this dude has been farming the crap outta me for the last 2 days, and he keeps stealing a sh*t ton of my resources, so i can't advance my town very much...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

what happened to the server?


----------



## the_skdster

I prolly won't join up in the new Server 1.
Reasons because I don't like the slow play of the game.
Plus I like being on for 3-6hours during evenings 'cause I can upgrabe alotta stuff in that time since it's 3x faster 'instead of having to come on once a day and wait 24hours to upgrade stuff later in the game.
Decisions not set in stone though. I'll see what happens.

Guess we're sticking with NW? I personally prefer SW or SE.
I think we should do a quick vote?
*votes SW*


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> I prolly won't join up in the new Server 1.
> Reasons because I don't like the slow play of the game.
> Plus I like being on for 3-6hours during evenings 'cause I can upgrabe alotta stuff in that time since it's 3x faster 'instead of having to come on once a day and wait 24hours to upgrade stuff later in the game.
> Decisions not set in stone though. I'll see what happens.
> 
> Guess we're sticking with NW? I personally prefer SW or SE.
> I think we should do a quick vote?
> *votes SW*


If the new one isn't as fast or faster then 3X then you could probably count me out!

Where ever you all decided I could care less where we go.


----------



## the_skdster

Well, here's my daily update anywho...

Day #7.


----------



## blackmaskelong

dude did you attack me resonly? (sp) ill have to cheak to make sure i am right but i think you did.

but anyways tonight ill have 2 villages lol







(no like i am making a new accout, i mean like 2 villages on one account)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

I'm starting to get bored with travian....

=(

oh nos!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

This was posted up on my alliances forum http://traviantool2.ww7.be/frame_T.php?lan...;titre=inactive

you can search for inactive players to farm near your village


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^dude... thats tight!


----------



## notaverage

I have an alliance with Dynamo with my other village

ANyone else have a "brother " or "sister " with another account?

Its working for me...I just got hooked up with a bad ass alliance and they are feeding me tips i never thought of before!

I will pass them on soon so that we can build for next time.


----------



## ...Jay...

dalyhawk said:


> i need some help... this dude has been farming the crap outta me for the last 2 days, and he keeps stealing a sh*t ton of my resources, so i can't advance my town very much...


It would help if you gave your quardinates, the quardinates of your attacker, and tell us what he's bringing troop wise when he raids you.

If your by me, I can probably help.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

i need some help here....this guy has been attacking me over the past few days and now he is destroying my woodlands and crops and my main buildings...his name is xneeven and he is at 18, -171. he just attacked me with 100 imperians, 5 equitos imperitores, 50 equitoes ceasurius, and 50 fire catapult.


----------



## the_skdster

*CROSSHAIR*:
Did you get you main "CROSSHAIR" account banned? I can't seem to find it?
Also, how are you able to build 2 things at one time, like shown in the pic you uploaded?
What are the requirement?
Any reply would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> *CROSSHAIR*:
> Did you get you main "CROSSHAIR" account banned? I can't seem to find it?
> Also, how are you able to build 2 things at one time, like shown in the pic you uploaded?
> What are the requirement?
> Any reply would be much appreciated.
> Thank you.


He has been quite'

2 things at the same time? you mean 1 resource and 1 infrastructure?

if so Romans can do that...read the FAQ's...you will be able to find out a lot of information.

whats your co-ords anyway?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

he jsut attacked me 10 more times in the past hour


----------



## ...Jay...

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i need some help here....this guy has been attacking me over the past few days and now he is destroying my woodlands and crops and my main buildings...his name is xneeven and he is at 18, -171. he just attacked me with 100 imperians, 5 equitos imperitores, 50 equitoes ceasurius, and 50 fire catapult.


wow that sucks. I just checked him out, and not only is he very big, his alliance is big. Any idea why he is catapulting you? Usually the big guys dont do that, because it leaves nothing to raid.

I hate to say this, but it might be time to concider just deleting your account. I could probably dent him, but it would be a temperary fix, then his huge alliance will destroy me. You could try asking him why he's doing it, and if he will stop. But really, if he wants you dead, there isn't much that can be done.


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> *CROSSHAIR*:
> Did you get you main "CROSSHAIR" account banned? I can't seem to find it?
> Also, how are you able to build 2 things at one time, like shown in the pic you uploaded?
> What are the requirement?
> Any reply would be much appreciated.
> Thank you.


He has been quite'

2 things at the same time? you mean 1 resource and 1 infrastructure?

if so Romans can do that...read the FAQ's...you will be able to find out a lot of information.

whats your co-ords anyway?
[/quote]
Thanks . CROSSHAIR replied to my PM as well.
As to my co-ords, is a secret...

(166|-140)


----------



## notaverage

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> he jsut attacked me 10 more times in the past hour


dude nowhere near me!
Sorry!
sh*t build your crannies and wall and use ALL of your resources....just cross your fingers that he doesnt get anything and slows his attack...ask him to stop to..be political about it though.


----------



## Nevermind

Jayson745 said:


> i need some help here....this guy has been attacking me over the past few days and now he is destroying my woodlands and crops and my main buildings...his name is xneeven and he is at 18, -171. he just attacked me with 100 imperians, 5 equitos imperitores, 50 equitoes ceasurius, and 50 fire catapult.


wow that sucks. I just checked him out, and not only is he very big, his alliance is big. Any idea why he is catapulting you? Usually the big guys dont do that, because it leaves nothing to raid.

I hate to say this, but it might be time to concider just deleting your account. I could probably dent him, but it would be a temperary fix, then his huge alliance will destroy me. You could try asking him why he's doing it, and if he will stop. But really, if he wants you dead, there isn't much that can be done.
[/quote]

Im glad im not being catapulted yet, this guy attacks me like 20times during the day, but it doesnt matter _too_ much, cuz when i get home i still have like 2500 of each, but now its starting to get to the point where thats not enough to upgrade, so ill have to send him an igm soon


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> i need some help here....this guy has been attacking me over the past few days and now he is destroying my woodlands and crops and my main buildings...his name is xneeven and he is at 18, -171. he just attacked me with 100 imperians, 5 equitos imperitores, 50 equitoes ceasurius, and 50 fire catapult.


wow that sucks. I just checked him out, and not only is he very big, his alliance is big. Any idea why he is catapulting you? Usually the big guys dont do that, because it leaves nothing to raid.

I hate to say this, but it might be time to concider just deleting your account. I could probably dent him, but it would be a temperary fix, then his huge alliance will destroy me. You could try asking him why he's doing it, and if he will stop. But really, if he wants you dead, there isn't much that can be done.
[/quote]

Im glad im not being catapulted yet, this guy attacks me like 20times during the day, but it doesnt matter _too_ much, cuz when i get home i still have like 2500 of each, but now its starting to get to the point where thats not enough to upgrade, so ill have to send him an igm soon
[/quote]

Crannies are part of the answer....and a sitter is the next!


----------



## Nevermind

well im gonna have the 3rd cranny to level 10 soon

a sitter wont really help too much, cuz he doesnt let the recources get high enough to build anything anyways, and troops arent that useful cuz he kills them, then comes back with more


----------



## jmax611

f*ck this game


----------



## Nevermind

jmax611 said:


> f*ck this game


Just hang in there til the new server opens


----------



## ...Jay...

jmax611 said:


> f*ck this game


I'm doing good, and still getting burned out on it. I feel like I've come to far to quit, so i will finish this server. Then I'm done forever.


----------



## jmax611

i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me

i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


----------



## Nevermind

jmax611 said:


> i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me
> 
> i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


Last night I sent jiam 2k lumber and 1k ore cuz i was gonna be raided constantly. Just do that and send to guildmates, makes their first few raids useless and its not a total waste of resources


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me
> 
> i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


You have to build everything else first at this point....creat as many crannies as possible...can you take over an abandoned valley to build another village of sources...
NO BULL you can send me your sources before you get attacked and I will send them back...

*EDIT*

I was a few steps behind Nevermind on that!

Im always on and always sitting

Notaverage1
132/-131


----------



## jmax611

i have everything built and i have 6 level 10 crannys

he takes my barracks out once a day

i'll get that bastard over the holidays when hes visting his bitch of a mother


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> i have everything built and i have 6 level 10 crannys
> 
> he takes my barracks out once a day
> 
> i'll get that bastard over the holidays when hes visting his bitch of a mother


OH sh*t!

DIdnt realize he had that firepower!

I have luckily not run into that yet but i know the guy who will be doing that and he kicks everyones ass around me!

It sucks!

Hey will you sit my village for a few days over the holidays?


----------



## the_skdster

Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


Not too shabby there boy!
Doing good building up!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

jmax611 said:


> i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me
> 
> i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


Send your troops to me or someone close, so you can build up your army that way. Then when you have enough call them back. OR like I said before, we all hit this guy the same day over and over and break him down. I'll throw everything I have at him, if people help.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me
> 
> i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


Send your troops to me or someone close, so you can build up your army that way. Then when you have enough call them back. OR like I said before, we all hit this guy the same day over and over and break him down. I'll throw everything I have at him, if people help.
[/quote]

How ya making out?

Transformer STUNG THE sh*t OUT OF ME this morning 1 min and a few seconds b4 I signed on and hit me for nearly 9000 of all resources...I havent been doing what i preach about crannies!

I hate this bastard! he is destorying EVERYONE around me...luckily i can be on enough where I use all my resources except for yesterday morning. well got to be up in aobut 4 hours...
Goodnight kids!


----------



## piranhasrule

the_skdster said:


> Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


Someones taking the piss here. According to my market it says I'v sent a total of 3505 wood, 5100 clay, 4301 iron and 5387 food to you during the night. I was fine with that if I was under attack and nothing could be built in time to use up the resources. But it says I wasn't even attacked!


----------



## Scrappy

When I finish all my building for the night, I like to spend the rest of my resources on traps and troops. That way, there's nothing to steal in an attack.


----------



## jmax611

notaverage said:


> i make enough resourses but this ahole wont stop attacking me
> 
> i try to build an army and it gets wiped out


Send your troops to me or someone close, so you can build up your army that way. Then when you have enough call them back. OR like I said before, we all hit this guy the same day over and over and break him down. I'll throw everything I have at him, if people help.
[/quote]
sure that sounds like a plan

im gonna start on solders today

i'll send them out at night so he dont kill them

i thinbk in a couple days i should almost be able to hold my own agaist this tool


----------



## notaverage

Well I think Im at the end look at the attacks coming from this DICKHEAD!!!!!!!!!! TRANSFORMERS!

He hasnt gotten anything from me so now he wants to destroy me!!!!!

I just set myself up with another alliance to try to fend off this guy!







\

CAN ANYONE HELP?????????????????????????????


----------



## notaverage

So i messaged Transformers and this is his response

*smaller don't have resources...

Good buy...*
____________
Notaverage1 wrote:

Well I guess your not going to let me try to enjoy this huh?

What the hell...go after another smaller village thats not active man!

He hit me 1 out of 5 so far and came with 7 rams 100 axemen and knocked my palllisades from 11 to 10. freed 21 own troops and I took 20 axemen prisoner and 1 ram..


----------



## notaverage

After the 5 attacks with more coming IM SURE

Woodcutter and cropland destroyed

Stable 11 to 6

townhall destroyed

Pallisades 11 to 10

I guess it was ALL that bad but he isn't willing to let me build! I dont want to join his alliance b/c of the fact that he is doing this but I may have to so that I can live!


----------



## the_skdster

piranhasrule said:


> Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


Someones taking the piss here. According to my market it says I'v sent a total of 3505 wood, 5100 clay, 4301 iron and 5387 food to you during the night. I was fine with that if I was under attack and nothing could be built in time to use up the resources. But it says I wasn't even attacked!
[/quote]
HELP! I can't login to my account!
Is there a way to recover password? I can't find it?
I've been using the library comps a few times and never really log out but the chances are slim that someone uses travian there, no?

As to you sending me resources, I have no idea what you're talking about since I can't login atm.

SOMEONE HELP ME! This is like what happened to me in runscape all over again...


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


Someones taking the piss here. According to my market it says I'v sent a total of 3505 wood, 5100 clay, 4301 iron and 5387 food to you during the night. I was fine with that if I was under attack and nothing could be built in time to use up the resources. But it says I wasn't even attacked!
[/quote]
HELP! I can't login to my account!
Is there a way to recover password? I can't find it?
I've been using the library comps a few times and never really log out but the chances are slim that someone uses travian there, no?

As to you sending me resources, I have no idea what you're talking about since I can't login atm.

SOMEONE HELP ME! This is like what happened to me in runscape all over again...















[/quote]

Contact Travian through your original email! Tell them your password was hijacked or something!


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> Well, here's todays update. 45mins too late but still count as day #8, no?


Someones taking the piss here. According to my market it says I'v sent a total of 3505 wood, 5100 clay, 4301 iron and 5387 food to you during the night. I was fine with that if I was under attack and nothing could be built in time to use up the resources. But it says I wasn't even attacked!
[/quote]
HELP! I can't login to my account!
Is there a way to recover password? I can't find it?
I've been using the library comps a few times and never really log out but the chances are slim that someone uses travian there, no?

As to you sending me resources, I have no idea what you're talking about since I can't login atm.

SOMEONE HELP ME! This is like what happened to me in runscape all over again...















[/quote]

Contact Travian through your original email! Tell them your password was hijacked or something!
[/quote]
lol. I found the "forgot password" page.
Was so freaked oiut that I couldn't find it.
Nothing seems odd in my account though. Everything seems in place, actually, better!
Everything wen up about 150 resource production overnight!
All of my messages are deleted?!?
Still, this worries me...

The only time I've ever posted my pass anywhere was here on P-Fury, and even then I quickly edited it out after changing my mind. So that or my library at school...

*piranhasrule*- I'll take your word for it that "you" sent me the said amount of resources. Since it seems that way cause resources have indeed been upgraded. Prolly using your resources as it does not add up if only mine was used.
I'll see as to how I can repay, but it'll take some time, I'll just send merchs everytime I have leftover resources. That sound good?
A screenshot of the message depicting your merchs delivering to me wouldn't hurt though, just to clear the air.


----------



## notaverage

Transformer has attacked again!!

... (136|-127)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	CHAOS-BK
Owner:	Transformers
Population:	406

1st attack- attacked with 20 catapult and 75 axemen
2nd attack 20 axe 25 cata.
3rd attack 150 axe and another 20 cata.

Total 
60 catapults
250 axemen

He kicked my ass again....im def going down!
Residence damaged from level 10 to level 4
Destroyed both my armory and my stable
freed 25 of his own troops.


----------



## Puff

ive given up trying to defend my village. im built up 1 cranny to level 10, then started the other one up to about level 5. then ive built up my wall. im working on building up my resources, then im going to start training some troops, and eventually a hero (built a hero's mansion yesterday).


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

im done with this game. the guy completely destroyed everything i had. took out every building, every cranny, and even every resource that i had.


----------



## notaverage

If anyone is giving up I will gladly take your name and password. Im geting my ass kicked but refuse to give up...so any supplies i MAY be able to send to myself would be GREAT!

If I had troops I would help but Im strictly resources and trying to get to settlers so I can take another village. 
Thanks


----------



## muskielover1

notaverage said:


> If anyone is giving up I will gladly take your name and password.


mee too!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.


----------



## Brian5150

My warehouse is at 17600 I usually have a few thousand of everything left by the time I go to sleep so I don't mind sending leftovers supplies to someone in the alliance free. By the time I log on the next day I'll have everything I need back.

If you need any clay, wood, iron or crop i'll send you what I have left over at around 11:00pm central time that way when i get raided in the middle of the night nobody gets anything. Pm me SHITTLES on travian


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.
> 
> View attachment 158656


Nice resource level!

PMs.ent...

Haha PMs

my wife is ...'ing


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.


If you wanna attack someone, you can attack shefass for me, he raids me like 12times all thruought the night/day from like 1am-4pm pacific time. Im not sure what hes got for troops tho.


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.


If you wanna attack someone, you can attack shefass for me, he raids me like 12times all thruought the night/day from like 1am-4pm pacific time. Im not sure what hes got for troops tho.
[/quote]

Read your reports it will tell you what they have and what they took from you.


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.


If you wanna attack someone, you can attack shefass for me, he raids me like 12times all thruought the night/day from like 1am-4pm pacific time. Im not sure what hes got for troops tho.
[/quote]

Read your reports it will tell you what they have and what they took from you.
[/quote]

He doesnt send everything at me. He usually sends like 100+ of the thunder guys (gauls) but he has like 450+ phalanx as well as like 30+ pathfinders and some swordsmen


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> I'm researching catapults within the next day then I can help all those I can. Until then I'm just making troops. I have 320 praetorians, 325 Imperian and 100 Equites Caesaris. I want to build up 40 to 50 fire catapults then start stomping these guys for you. Here is what I look like at the moment. My troops are out on attack.


If you wanna attack someone, you can attack shefass for me, he raids me like 12times all thruought the night/day from like 1am-4pm pacific time. Im not sure what hes got for troops tho.
[/quote]

Read your reports it will tell you what they have and what they took from you.
[/quote]

He doesnt send everything at me. He usually sends like 100+ of the thunder guys (gauls) but he has like 450+ phalanx as well as like 30+ pathfinders and some swordsmen
[/quote]

what are you?
Roman teuts gaul?

send your respective scout to find out what he has.


----------



## Nevermind

im teutons, and he has 30+ pathfinders which means he kills my scouts unless i send a dumb amount. those numbers are accurate as of the 16th, cept now he has like 140+ thunder dudes


----------



## piranhasrule

> I'll take your word for it that "you" sent me the said amount of resources. Since it seems that way cause resources have indeed been upgraded. Prolly using your resources as it does not add up if only mine was used.
> I'll see as to how I can repay, but it'll take some time, I'll just send merchs everytime I have leftover resources. That sound good?
> A screenshot of the message depicting your merchs delivering to me wouldn't hurt though, just to clear the air.


Don't worry about repaying it, i'm not that tight fisted







It just pissed me off at the time because I woke up to find all my resources gone for no reason and I couldn't do anything. It only put me back an hour or so anyway.


----------



## notaverage

WHO IS RUNNING THE ALLIANCE?

and off topic

HOW DO I GET MY O.G. SIG??????????
Its been more then 2 years and over 1000 posts.


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm hella wasted right now, but will tell you that people are getting big. I have to try and deal with 700+ tueton knights, and over 1k axmen. I have a couple hundo caesar horses, but have 100+ training. Not near enough. I'm gonna get walked over, soon.

and I hope it ends soon, because I hate this game. I want it to end


----------



## jmax611

yea im fed up i decided to demolish all my builings and have nothing but crannies and after i get that done im starting another village to feed the resourses to

f*ck i hust remembered that a hole knocked out my main building so i cant demolish


----------



## sadboy

OKay I need help..............
I joined this game since I have seen you guys play it but it is SUPER slow.....
I am in the classic 3 server but I cant seem to be able to creat an account under the 3x server......
Any help?
When I try and regerister.....
It only gives me the choice to join 3, 6, and I think 1.

**NVM**
I just found out the 3x has reached it peak limit on players.

I HATE YOU GUYS~~


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

hey sadboy, want my account?


----------



## sadboy

heck yes....

PM'ed sent


----------



## notaverage

Seems like ppl are either dying off here or just surviving!
What types of attacks are there being made on you guys?


----------



## CorGravey

I am being repeatedly attacked by two or three idiots from ExE alliance, haha last time i just used up my resources before they arrived, they didnt get squat except fro 4 of their men captured


----------



## notaverage

CorGrav420 said:


> I am being repeatedly attacked by two or three idiots from ExE alliance, haha last time i just used up my resources before they arrived, they didnt get squat except fro 4 of their men captured


GOOD F" THEM!

Same here....the same alliance is kicking my ass 5+ times within 2 minutes! luckily i use my resources and since they destroyed my stable, workshop, armory, and one more cant remember Im just building crannies and resources so they cant touch it!

Researching the battering ram now! I hope I get to use it!


----------



## sadboy

Is the speed the same in 3 vs 3x?


----------



## notaverage

sadboy said:


> Is the speed the same in 3 vs 3x?


NO...much faster! 
It keeps you on your toes b/c you have to check frequently or have a sitter for when your not around.


----------



## Puff

i realized that the guys who kept attacking me were from the same alliance, i checked up and the alliance is accepting applications...so i applied...hoping to get them to piss off.lol


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> i realized that the guys who kept attacking me were from the same alliance, i checked up and the alliance is accepting applications...so i applied...hoping to get them to piss off.lol


What is the alliance?

Just keep them from getting resources and they should stop....that will also be a way to prove yourself "worthy" to join them.


----------



## the_skdster

Here's my daily update. forgot to post one up yesterday. meh, oh well.
Now got myself 'bout 100spear men, 100axe men and 50paladins.








Day #10. Finally got my saw mill and building my clay clay pit lvl10. so clay mill or whatever should be ready soon.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Sorry I've taken so long to "ATTACK" anyone for you guys but as you can see in the second pic......in an hour and 19 minutes I will be building fire catapults like no tomm. I want at least 50 to start with and I will crush and pound some of these tards that have been assualting you. I've have a tourney square built up to move faster to get to those of you far away. If you all can help me with troops beyond the ones I have it would be great. I hope to be able to make a dent in some of these assholes!!!


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry I've taken so long to "ATTACK" anyone for you guys but as you can see in the second pic......in an hour and 19 minutes I will be building fire catapults like no tomm. I want at least 50 to start with and I will crush and pound some of these tards that have been assualting you. I've have a tourney square built up to move faster to get to those of you far away. If you all can help me with troops beyond the ones I have it would be great. I hope to be able to make a dent in some of these assholes!!!


Ill send whatever troops I can every night to your town, since they will get slaughtered in mine.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> Sorry I've taken so long to "ATTACK" anyone for you guys but as you can see in the second pic......in an hour and 19 minutes I will be building fire catapults like no tomm. I want at least 50 to start with and I will crush and pound some of these tards that have been assualting you. I've have a tourney square built up to move faster to get to those of you far away. If you all can help me with troops beyond the ones I have it would be great. I hope to be able to make a dent in some of these assholes!!!


Ill send whatever troops I can every night to your town, since they will get slaughtered in mine.
[/quote]

KK, Once you get a group then you can call them back. How do you free your guys from traps by gauls???


----------



## piranhasrule

Crosshair, whats your location? If its alright with you I'm sending all my troops to you while I build up. If I do that, does it come out of your crop count? if so then I'l send crops in payment aswell


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry I've taken so long to "ATTACK" anyone for you guys but as you can see in the second pic......in an hour and 19 minutes I will be building fire catapults like no tomm. I want at least 50 to start with and I will crush and pound some of these tards that have been assualting you. I've have a tourney square built up to move faster to get to those of you far away. If you all can help me with troops beyond the ones I have it would be great. I hope to be able to make a dent in some of these assholes!!!


Ill send whatever troops I can every night to your town, since they will get slaughtered in mine.
[/quote]

KK, Once you get a group then you can call them back. How do you free your guys from traps by gauls???
[/quote]

Attack them again ...thats the only problem with me trapping these BIG F'ERS!!!
They come back for there troops!
Im trapping 70 at a time and they sh*t from me! But they still come back at random times to get them back!


----------



## piranhasrule

YEEEEEESSSSSS! The guy that constantly raids me has stopped. He invited me to join his alliance, but the leader said I have to grow a little bit more before I can join. In the mean time he's allowing me to send my troops to one of his villages where he has a big army. This way I can build up an army without somebody demolishing it whenver it gets to a nice size


----------



## mdrs

looking to get on the 3x server. anyone dumping an account?


----------



## the_skdster

The P-Fury Alliance is going nowhere.
I'll prolly leave once I hit 350pop and join a more stable alliance.

On another note, I can't wait for my Iron Forge gets me that +25%. I can finally then get my pop up to 500 in no time!
Thinking of founding another city but wanna get my 'sources up to 1750 each at least.
Hopefully all happens withing the next 3days!


----------



## Gaijin987

I was doing ok.....but now that "ser grinder" asshat is attacking me nonstop and destroying my city









I have my crannies and such built up so he doesn't get anything, but we have exchanged a few choice words so I don't think he will be stopping anytime soon









I'm trying to rebuild my army but it is slow going.....so I am afraid I won't be much help from here on out.........

I think it will be better when the server restarts again and everyone can start out on equal footing and we can all be in the same sector.


----------



## the_skdster

When will the 3x server go down a be restarted?
I'm too lazy to check their forums...


----------



## Gaijin987

notaverage said:


> Seems like ppl are either dying off here or just surviving!
> What types of attacks are there being made on you guys?


I'm getting hit by 300+ Equites Caesaris and 100+ Equites Imperatoris multiple times a day









made gooey paste like stuff out of my army







(70+ TT, 70 phalanxes, 50 swordsman, and 30 traps)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

notaverage said:


> Seems like ppl are either dying off here or just surviving!
> What types of attacks are there being made on you guys?


i gave up after f*cking with the wrong 12 yr old. LOL.....
asshole had 4 other villages and started attacking me daily and destroyed everything i had. i'm still debating whether or not i am going to play again.... does anyone know any other online/web based games other than travian? I'd like to play something new.


----------



## Gaijin987

the_skdster said:


> When will the 3x server go down a be restarted?
> I'm too lazy to check their forums...


not sure....it will happen when ever an alliance "Wins" this round by building their Wonder of the World to lvl 100

then they will restart the server for the next round and everyone starts from scratch again as far as I understand it.


----------



## notaverage

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I was doing ok.....but now that "ser grinder" asshat is attacking me nonstop and destroying my city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my crannies and such built up so he doesn't get anything, but we have exchanged a few choice words so I don't think he will be stopping anytime soon :laugh:
> 
> I'm trying to rebuild my army but it is slow going.....so I am afraid I won't be much help from here on out.........
> 
> I think it will be better when the server restarts again and everyone can start out on equal footing and we can all be in the same sector.


Definitley!

Dont know if I will have time for the next 1 this takes up TOO much of my time now!


----------



## Puff

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Seems like ppl are either dying off here or just surviving!
> What types of attacks are there being made on you guys?


i gave up after f*cking with the wrong 12 yr old. LOL.....
asshole had 4 other villages and started attacking me daily and destroyed everything i had. i'm still debating whether or not i am going to play again.... does anyone know any other online/web based games other than travian? I'd like to play something new.
[/quote]

i found a samurai game called Legend of Samurai, a Mafia game called Mafiadeath, and some medieval sh*t called something else...then the "top" free online game i think is called imperia online.

i also found a pirate game called www.seafight.com. it's kind of funny. you have to build up your ship, hire pirates, buy cannons and stuff, then go out on the ocean and kill sh*t.


----------



## the_skdster

Come on, almost have enough to build a lvl 10 mine. 40mins to go...
DAMN, THIS GAME IS ADDICTING!

I WAS SUPPOSED TO LEAVE TO GO PAINTBALLING 20MINS AGO!!!


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> Come on, almost have enough to build a lvl 10 mine. 40mins to go...
> DAMN, THIS GAME IS ADDICTING!
> 
> I WAS SUPPOSED TO LEAVE TO GO PAINTBALLING 20MINS AGO!!!


At least im not the only one that is addicted to that point!

I was supposed to go to the bar the other night with my buddy and was almost 2 hours late b/c of this game!


----------



## the_skdster

About the P-Fury Alliance, how do we elect a new Head?
I can't see any option to do so?!?
We have a few decent sized Alliances asking to ally with us, yet we can't give a reply due to having no leader!!!


----------



## Puff

i just joined KAI. they were all attacking so i asked if i could join. no more attacks!lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


 The main village is...-27|-80
He has 4 villages
This is a smaller village he attacked 4 times today with. 
-68|-202

This is what he had when attacking me this morning

[Clubswinger] [Axeman] [Paladin] [Teutonic Knight] [Hero]
15 566 43 96 1

I dont get attacked much there...I have another if you want it...they havent gotten sh*t from me but you might as well destroy them before they get big enough to kick my ass.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


 The main village is...-27|-80
He has 4 villages
This is a smaller village he attacked 4 times today with. 
-68|-202

This is what he had when attacking me this morning

[Clubswinger] [Axeman] [Paladin] [Teutonic Knight] [Hero]
15 566 43 96 1

I dont get attacked much there...I have another if you want it...they havent gotten sh*t from me but you might as well destroy them before they get big enough to kick my ass.
[/quote]

Hmmm, he's alot bigger than me, give me a little more time for someone that big. I guess I should of said, give me someone who isn't not huge! lol

I have to build my tourney rallypoint, cause it would take me 10 hours to get there.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


 The main village is...-27|-80
He has 4 villages
This is a smaller village he attacked 4 times today with. 
-68|-202

This is what he had when attacking me this morning

[Clubswinger] [Axeman] [Paladin] [Teutonic Knight] [Hero]
15 566 43 96 1

I dont get attacked much there...I have another if you want it...they havent gotten sh*t from me but you might as well destroy them before they get big enough to kick my ass.
[/quote]

Hmmm, he's alot bigger than me, give me a little more time for someone that big. I guess I should of said, give me someone who isn't not huge! lol

I have to build my tourney rallypoint, cause it would take me 10 hours to get there.
[/quote]

Here this guy is solo no alliance unless its unwritten.
-78|-206


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


 The main village is...-27|-80
He has 4 villages
This is a smaller village he attacked 4 times today with. 
-68|-202

This is what he had when attacking me this morning

[Clubswinger] [Axeman] [Paladin] [Teutonic Knight] [Hero]
15 566 43 96 1

I dont get attacked much there...I have another if you want it...they havent gotten sh*t from me but you might as well destroy them before they get big enough to kick my ass.
[/quote]

Hmmm, he's alot bigger than me, give me a little more time for someone that big. I guess I should of said, give me someone who isn't not huge! lol

I have to build my tourney rallypoint, cause it would take me 10 hours to get there.
[/quote]

Here this guy is solo no alliance unless its unwritten.
-78|-206
[/quote]

Lol 7 hours! Has he been hitting you though? I can hit him with a 100 cesar if you want.


----------



## sadboy

okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


Yeah I have an acct on 6 and check it like everyother day!
It is VERY SLOW
with this i check it throughout the day


----------



## sadboy

/\
I just check it on the morning afternoon and night.....
I want to try and get my levels to 10 before I build an army and rule the world.


----------



## Puff

any1 else having trouble logging on?


----------



## mdrs

sadboy said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.


----------



## sadboy

mdrs said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.
[/quote]

what are your cords?


----------



## the_skdster

mdrs said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.
[/quote]
Is exactly why most of us play on the 3xfast server.








It's too bad that there is no more space on it though.

They should create a 10x server!


----------



## notaverage

the_skdster said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.
[/quote]
Is exactly why most of us play on the 3xfast server.:laugh:
It's too bad that there is no more space on it though.

They should create a 10x server!
[/quote]

That would be WAY TOO FAST.
You wouldnt be able to leave your computer!


----------



## mdrs

sadboy said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.
[/quote]

what are your cords?
[/quote]

-57/-277 you?


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


i totally agree. why would they think anyone wants to play a game this slow? i'm on your server BTW.
[/quote]
Is exactly why most of us play on the 3xfast server.:laugh:
It's too bad that there is no more space on it though.

They should create a 10x server!
[/quote]

That would be WAY TOO FAST.
You wouldnt be able to leave your computer!
[/quote]
After lvl8 resources on Speed server, everything takes 3hours+ to upgrade.
A lvl 11 takes over 4h30mins!

I feel EXTREMELY sorry for those playing on the regular servers, at lvl 11 would take close to 18hours to build...


----------



## mdrs

how old is this game? surely in beta someone said a game you can only play for less than five minutes every few days isn't that engrossing.


----------



## sadboy

mdrs said:


> -57/-277 you?


(279/16)


----------



## mdrs

sadboy said:


> -57/-277 you?


(279/16)
[/quote]

how long have you been playing? your pop far exceeds mine.


----------



## sadboy

I week, I sent you like 5 in each resource just to see how long it would take to get to your base. It will take one whole day.


----------



## mdrs

sadboy said:


> I week, I sent you like 5 in each resource just to see how long it would take to get to your base. It will take one whole day.


 mother of God. well it seems that we won't be reinforcing each other's positions anytime soon lol. if i can't find a spot on the 3x server, i doubt i'll be playing this game long.


----------



## the_skdster

sadboy said:


> I week, I sent you like 5 in each resource just to see how long it would take to get to your base. It will take one whole day.


You don't have to wait until something is delivered to see how long it took.
You can see how much time remaining in your market place. Also tells you how long it'll take right before you send resources out.


----------



## sadboy

the_skdster said:


> I week, I sent you like 5 in each resource just to see how long it would take to get to your base. It will take one whole day.


You don't have to wait until something is delivered to see how long it took.
You can see how much time remaining in your market place. Also tells you how long it'll take right before you send resources out.
[/quote]

i figured that out after the fact, but thanks


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


Yeah I have an acct on 6 and check it like everyother day!
It is VERY SLOW
with this i check it throughout the day
[/quote]

LOL too late! I already dispatched troops! 5 hours till I hit him.


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Someone please post some coordinates in the SW section I'm wanting to hit someone hard. I have 500 imperians, 150 Cesar, 30 Firecats, and like 10 or so Rams.


-210|62 is the asshat that keeps attacking me. I know its northwest, but just throwin the coords out there


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> okay I am not liking this game ONE BIT..... I am on the dam classic 3 server and it takes for EVER to do anything......


Yeah I have an acct on 6 and check it like everyother day!
It is VERY SLOW
with this i check it throughout the day
[/quote]

LOL too late! I already dispatched troops! 5 hours till I hit him.
[/quote]

NICE.....I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OUTCOME!!!

Did you get the message i sent?


----------



## mdrs

OMG, seriously if anyone wants to leave server 3x let me use your account. classical servers suck beyond compare.


----------



## muskielover1

That would be WAY TOO FAST.
You wouldnt be able to leave your computer!
[/quote]
wouldnt that be right up your ally then lol you dont leave yours.


----------



## notaverage

I have built 3 battering rams for shits and giggles...who can i send them to so they are safe?


----------



## Scrappy

They should delete the users that never log on so new users can register. I've got 5 in my area that never log on.


----------



## ...Jay...

I have 5 villages now and am still getting my ass kicked at my 2nd largest one. This dude is bringing 800 Knights. I'm just feeding him to make more, so I'm destroying my own warehouse. He wont get sh*t, then in a few days I'm gonna suicide bomb his ass. I'm making caesars and rams and catapults like theres no tomorrow. Its gonna send us both into the stoneages. Then I'll probably quit, or hand my account over to my brothers friend. I'll never be a farm for this a-hole.

I'm pretty sick of this game anyway, so I might as well take him down with me. From now on I'm not playing any games that take more than a couple hours to finish.


----------



## muskielover1

until the new server comes out.

this game is rediculously addictive.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Sad thing was he had nothing!!! I did a raid with a 100 ponies and got jacked! When he gets bigger let me know.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sad thing was he had nothing!!! I did a raid with a 100 ponies and got jacked! When he gets bigger let me know.


You got jacked??? by the guy I sent you to attack????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Oh my god, lol I just raped a guy for 8500 in all resources lol.


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Oh my god, lol I just raped a guy for 8500 in all resources lol.


/hopes it was shefass you raped


----------



## Puff

ive built a hero's mansion. should i wait to level up my units before selecting a soldier to train as a hero? and also, what unit should i make my hero? and should i level up the hero's mansion before first making a hero?


----------



## the_skdster

I slept over at my cousins for a Christmas party.
Thank god, i finally was away more than 10hours from this game. Life was very much fun in these past 36hours.









Same idiot with a few hundred clubbers came to raid me. I usually don't care since my troops are gone while I sleep and he gets 'bout 2500 of each resource.
Too bad for him, my army came back and all his hundreds of clubbers died instantly.
I sent him my condolences.


----------



## notaverage

whats the diff between and attack and a raid???


----------



## the_skdster

notaverage said:


> whats the diff between and attack and a raid???


Raid you raid stuff and attack, well, I think it's used to lvl up your Hero and free you troops if they get trapped.
I think you need to "attack" with catapults to do damage as well.

*CROSSHAIR*. This idiot is threatening that he'll get his "friends" to Catapult me if I don't join his Crappy Alliance. I'm sure he's serious because his "friends" have taken out my entire army of 300+ troops.








Can you do me a favor and catapult him instead? I'd really appreciate it. Thank you for your time.









(a1)GraskoGrad (171|-142)


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

the_skdster said:


> whats the diff between and attack and a raid???


Raid you raid stuff and attack, well, I think it's used to lvl up your Hero and free you troops if they get trapped.
I think you need to "attack" with catapults to do damage as well.

*CROSSHAIR*. This idiot is threatening that he'll get his "friends" to Catapult me if I don't join his Crappy Alliance. I'm sure he's serious because his "friends" have taken out my entire army of 300+ troops.








Can you do me a favor and catapult him instead? I'd really appreciate it. Thank you for your time.









(a1)GraskoGrad (171|-142)
[/quote]

I can but it will take 48 hours plus to do that. What do you want me to catipult??? I have 60 fire cats at the moment so tell me what you want me to hit. This will give a new meaning to Merry Christmas. If you like I could just give you a village next to me and you would be within an hours reach of me. What size are you right now? I could also ask to invite you into our alliance which is fricking huge and then if he doesn't stop ALL of us help you out.







Either way, you decide


----------



## Puff

hey crosshair, if at any point you have a few extra imperians (i think that's what they're called) laying around i could send you some resources for them. i just researched them, but wanted to level them up before i start training them.

since im not getting attacked anymore i want to branch out and attack others.lol.

anyone know what i should do with the hero? does it matter what the soldier you begin with is? like what level and stuff? obviously a defensive type of soldier would be a defensive hero...but should i wait to have heavy cavalry available to me and train one of them? or train an imperian?

also, what level hero's mansion should i wait for until i train a hero?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> hey crosshair, if at any point you have a few extra imperians (i think that's what they're called) laying around i could send you some resources for them. i just researched them, but wanted to level them up before i start training them.
> 
> since im not getting attacked anymore i want to branch out and attack others.lol.
> 
> anyone know what i should do with the hero? does it matter what the soldier you begin with is? like what level and stuff? obviously a defensive type of soldier would be a defensive hero...but should i wait to have heavy cavalry available to me and train one of them? or train an imperian?
> 
> also, what level hero's mansion should i wait for until i train a hero?


Thanks but I'm good! I'm gonna start giving away my other accounts here within the week. I'm getting to a good size now around 550 and will be expanding the surrounding area so I won't need them anymore.

I have 5 accounts open to anyone who has been attacked and decided to quit that I will giving to you first. Post here or pm me for details.

All my extra accounts are around 200 in pop and are close enough to me that I can protect you when needed. I ask though that you join my alliance for the time being though. Thanks!


----------



## dalyhawk

Well... i did it. I joined another alliance cuz i had to. 2 guys around me were in the UTA alliance and were attacking the absolute hell out of me, so i ended up asking them if i could join, and they said that was cool with them as long as i was on a lot.. Soooo... i might be able to take advantage of this and "ask" for support from them and give some goodies to you all. I'll still be posting on the thread quite a lot, so no worries (that is... if you were worried, haha)


----------



## the_skdster

I'll gladly join your Alliance *CROSSHAIR* if I get an invite.








My pop is currently 322 and I can VERY easily get it to 450+.
Seeing that All my buildings are very under-leveled because I put all my resources towards increasing my resource lvls.
What say you?

Here's a shot taken 1min ago.









EDIT: I just quit the P-Fury Alliance since we were going nowhere. With our leader joining another Alliance and all.


----------



## matc

I wanna join your alliance Crosshair, if you give me one of your old account ! We could end up with a strong alliance in this area !


----------



## Nevermind

Well this asshat has stopped attacking me long enough so that I can start to get some troops built up. He will be sorry he gave me a chance to get an army going.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Free account to whomever wants it.

Logon is Crosshair
Password is 7816600


----------



## muskielover1

ill take it!
thank you sir!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

No problem! Just make sure to redo the password to those who took the others in pm. Otherwise you all have the same pword


----------



## Nevermind

Is server 3X down or something, its not letting me get to the login screen, it just gives 504 gateway timeout


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> Is server 3X down or something, its not letting me get to the login screen, it just gives 504 gateway timeout


Yeah, the server is down for now


----------



## muskielover1

its driving me craaaaazy!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

For your sanity.

http://status.travian.com/


----------



## muskielover1

it shows green for all of the us ones.my server 6 is working fine.am i missing something here?however,thanks for the link.


----------



## muskielover1

we have ignition!!!!


----------



## Nevermind

Well thats a surprise, this is the first time ive ever logged in, and my resources were maxed.

To found a new village, do i need 3 settlers or just 1?


----------



## muskielover1

3 settlers.


----------



## Nevermind

damn, oh well, i guess i gotta get 3 then, i have found afew spots out in the boonies with 15 croplands on them that i want to settle in


----------



## muskielover1

i would suggest making your village close if not right next to you because the farther away you send your settelers,the more likely they will die.ive seen this first hand and they are a bit expensive for that.just a suggestion.
if you find out anything i dont know about this,let me know.


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> i would suggest making your village close if not right next to you because the farther away you send your settelers,the more likely they will die.ive seen this first hand and they are a bit expensive for that.just a suggestion.
> if you find out anything i dont know about this,let me know.


Hmmm, thats strange they would die if its too far away. Either way, there is another abandoned valley 2 squares beside me that has 15 croplands









I got the coords for 2 more with 15 spaces, and 1 with 9 spaces out in the boonies, if anyone else wanted to start up some villages there.


----------



## muskielover1

ya it says "they didnt survive the journey"or something like that.

15 crop?every space i ever click on only has 6 max crop.or do you mean clay wood iron and crop all together?


----------



## Nevermind

Nope 15 are crops, then 1 clay, lumber, and iron, ill send you the coords for the ones in the boonies


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Anyone know of one of these places in the SW section? I'll pay for location







I'll pay more too for the closer it is to -192/-80


----------



## muskielover1

the damn thing is down again!!!


----------



## Nevermind

Back up now, and i figure in 6 hours ill have my 3rd settler built, then ill go get that village


----------



## Nevermind

Well I finally cracked and joined a large alliance around me. I am sad to not be wearing the P-Fury tag anymore, but I am now a member of PFF-300W, so hopefully I will stop being this deuche's farm, and will be able to rape him soon.

I just founded a new village







its only 3 spaces from my main, but it has 15 crop lands on it, thats 88crops/hour with all spaces level 0


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> Well I finally cracked and joined a large alliance around me. I am sad to not be wearing the P-Fury tag anymore, but I am now a member of PFF-300W, so hopefully I will stop being this deuche's farm, and will be able to rape him soon.
> 
> I just founded a new village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only 3 spaces from my main, but it has 15 crop lands on it, thats 88crops/hour with all spaces level 0


Where are you at?


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Well I finally cracked and joined a large alliance around me. I am sad to not be wearing the P-Fury tag anymore, but I am now a member of PFF-300W, so hopefully I will stop being this deuche's farm, and will be able to rape him soon.
> 
> I just founded a new village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only 3 spaces from my main, but it has 15 crop lands on it, thats 88crops/hour with all spaces level 0


Where are you at?
[/quote]

I am in the northwest, my 2 villages are -209|62 and -212|62

ill hopefully be pulling my troops out of your village tomorrow crosshair, Ill have to see if this guy wants to try to attack me now that i am in a large alliance :laugh:

ill email you the coords to the few other abandoned valleys i have found with 15 and 9 croplands, I dunno if they are too far for you, or not, but its worth a shot.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> Well I finally cracked and joined a large alliance around me. I am sad to not be wearing the P-Fury tag anymore, but I am now a member of PFF-300W, so hopefully I will stop being this deuche's farm, and will be able to rape him soon.
> 
> I just founded a new village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only 3 spaces from my main, but it has 15 crop lands on it, thats 88crops/hour with all spaces level 0


Where are you at?
[/quote]

I am in the northwest, my 2 villages are -209|62 and -212|62

ill hopefully be pulling my troops out of your village tomorrow crosshair, Ill have to see if this guy wants to try to attack me now that i am in a large alliance :laugh:

ill email you the coords to the few other abandoned valleys i have found with 15 and 9 croplands, I dunno if they are too far for you, or not, but its worth a shot.
[/quote]

Yeah, I'm tired of feeding all your troops lol cool cool and thanks for the info. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Nevermind

Haha, ill pull them out first thing tomorrow errr today if all goes as planned.


----------



## Scrappy

Anyone know when the server is supposed to reset? It'd be nice to get everyone in the same area. I'm tired of being surrounded by ITF and being thier farm. I can never get large enough to protect myself because they keep destroying my village when I get too big.


----------



## Puff

since i joined the alliance of the ppl that were attacking me my village has been growing like crazy.

im amazed at how open alliances are to accepting ppl. it seems like they choose one person to pick on. as soon as they ask to join up, they agree and choose a new target.lol


----------



## notaverage

Thought this may be beneficial if you have NEVER seen these guides.

In the wiki there are short guides for every tribe.

Gauls
http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Guide_-_Gaul
http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Gaul_Trapper_Tutorial

Teutons
http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Guide_-_Teuton
http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Farming

Farming guide recomends that targeting romans under 70. But if your production cannot replace small casualties easily this is little high, as I have seen quite many roman settlements with a few legionares defending at population of 70. under 40 should be safe tough. Also Gauls under 30 pop should not have any traps.

Romans
http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Guide_-_Roman


----------



## matc

Is there anyone in the SW area ? I'm at 108 , -54 and I need to crush an idiot who have been farming me since I started and now he's using rams to attack me so I'm fucked ! Help me !!!! I talked to him but he just keep raiding me


----------



## matc

Well I'm done with this game it's totally unfair. Anyway I sent a message to the douchebag in which I pasted a link that shows how to do a hangman's knot. I told him to hang himself in his backyard and surprisingly, he sent an army to my village lol. I once tried to attack him and he sent one of his buddy to attack me...a real man...I hope he really hangs himself though !


----------



## Nevermind

matc said:


> Well I'm done with this game it's totally unfair. Anyway I sent a message to the douchebag in which *I pasted a link that shows how to do a hangman's knot.* I told him to hang himself in his backyard and surprisingly, he sent an army to my village lol. I once tried to attack him and he sent one of his buddy to attack me...a real man...I hope he really hangs himself though !


Haha thats classic

Well I only had my new Village for about a day before it was taken over last night, and all 400 troops of my army killed


----------



## notaverage

Ouch. guys...I guess Im not that bad they have been backing off of my FOR NOW anyway....they are probably building HUGE troops to destroy me in one hit!


----------



## dalyhawk

I joined the UTA alliance, and i guess we just allied with the 4th best team on the game, so i'm experiencing no problems, lol. UTA is in the low 100's


----------



## matc

If anyone give up their account, please give me your password by pm . I want my revenge from this cocksucker


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> If anyone give up their account, please give me your password by pm . I want my revenge from this cocksucker


where are you located?

Does anyone know if you can take over a village under you if someone wants to give them up?


----------



## matc

I don't know ! In in the SW area (108 -54). Buzz might give me his account so I'm waiting his answer


----------



## sadboy

I am on the classic 3 and so far I HATE it....
Dam people were waiting for my beginner propection to expire. 
I keep getting farmed at night when I am at sleep...
It is taking some time to grow.
I if dont spend the money, by the time I wake up I was farmed and me VERY few soldiers are then killed.


----------



## muskielover1

who knew bats and spiders kicked so much ass?!


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> who knew bats and spiders kicked so much ass?!


They do in NES games, why not in travian too?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> who knew bats and spiders kicked so much ass?!


No sh*t huh? I sent 1000 troops over to less than 150 bats, boars, and bears and they dropped 50!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Anyone still playing this?


----------



## dalyhawk

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Anyone still playing this?


I am! My village is starting to kick some serious ass


----------



## matc

Buzz gave me his account. I have two villages (2 accounts) : crosshair6 and British commonwealth. I'm getting pretty big now ! Crosshair, are you saying that you've sent 1000 soldiers to an oasis and 950 were killed ? sh*t I wanted an oasis soon but with my small army I'll wait lol


----------



## muskielover1

hells yeah.i have 3 villages(not counting the one crosshair gave me)and gonna get a 4th soon.current pop is 758 for my 3 villages and i got 270something in the one crosshair gave me.


----------



## mdrs

crosshair, you still have any accounts on 3x? still playing on classic 3.


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> Anyone still playing this?


I PM'd you a few days ago............No reply..................I thought you were gone.

Message me here or at Travian...

I HATE TRAVIAN!


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm still playing, really starting to prgress at some speed now. I'm pulling in around 4000 of each resource an hour and got most of my buildings upgraded quite highly


----------



## Scrappy

I'm still playing, but everytime I start to get big my neighbors ban together to destroy my village.


----------



## Puff

ive got one level of my residence to build before i can train settlers. i have a couple of sweet unoccupied valleys in my area. gonna take them over. ive been raiding all the villages close to me trying to build up resources.lol


----------



## matc

here are my new coordinates of my main village : 96 -162 my name is buzzzie. I started a new village yesterday right beside my main village. I'm focusing right now to research the catapults


----------



## notaverage

Can Everyone list there Alliances here so that we know where ppl are now and maybe support them if needed?

Im in CHAOS-BK On server 3X and SCAR-NE on serv6


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I'm with DPWU


----------



## dalyhawk

PFF-UTA

(31, -201)
(31,-200)


----------



## matc

I'm with LG My only goal from now on is to destroy a PFF guy named nebunu75. He's a douchebag !


----------



## Nevermind

Im in PFF-300W


----------



## Puff

KIA on 3x.

only decent alliance around me...and i think it's all kids. but all members have huge armies.


----------



## Puff

as your village progresses, as Romans, what resource becomes the most important?

im planning on sending settlers out soon but cant decide between the valley with: 4 wood, 5 clay, and 3 iron, with 6 crops...or the one i was leaning more towards: 3 wood, 4 clay, 5 iron, 6 crops.

also...does anyone have 1000 units of crop resources they would like to send me? ill pay you back!

i would just raid the ppl around me, but i cant today







stupid new years truce


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> as your village progresses, as Romans, what resource becomes the most important?
> 
> im planning on sending settlers out soon but cant decide between the valley with: 4 wood, 5 clay, and 3 iron, with 6 crops...or the one i was leaning more towards: 3 wood, 4 clay, 5 iron, 6 crops.
> 
> also...does anyone have 1000 units of crop resources they would like to send me? ill pay you back!
> 
> i would just raid the ppl around me, but i cant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid new years truce


Sure, I'll send it now, but it will take some time. Give me Cordinates


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind, found you Cordinates. An hour and a half and they'll be to your door


----------



## notaverage

Did anyone get stung today? I just got home and I got hit for nearly 20k of all resources! Sad thing is I have 14k in CRANNIES!!!

Oh well... Can win them all i guess.


----------



## piranhasrule

Everything was going great today, no attacks for hours after the truce ended, then I played a game of cards and came back to find BUM had wiped out my entire army and stole all my stuff..the bastard


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> Everything was going great today, no attacks for hours after the truce ended, then I played a game of cards and came back to find BUM had wiped out my entire army and stole all my stuff..the bastard


haha same here man...

Who is interested in sitting????

Starting next week I will be away from the computer besides sleeping for nearly 11 hours. So with sleep about 218 hours a day I wont have access to my accts. both on 3X and derv. 6

Anyone?


----------



## Puff

thanks for the crops crosshair. now i have 1 more settler left to train...but damn the crop builds up slowly. so im raiding everyone around me.


----------



## [email protected]°

Hows the P-Fury alliance going??

I'm in a division of RL and still kicking ass!!

I have 3 villages with a population of almost 1200..

My combined forces are 1000 clubswingers, 30 Scouts, 1200 Axemen, 600 Teutonic Knights, 50 Catapults, and I'm about to train a Chief...

I have only been attacked once and that was a couple weeks ago.

My Alliance sent massive reinforcements, and attacked the crap out of his village...

Haven't had any problems since...



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm with DPWU


I think we are NAP's

I'm with +BU-dva+ on 3x server

Some divisions of DPWU are NAP's


----------



## scent troll

this can be officialy named as the pfury community game i think lol
seems like everyones on board (but me)


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm with DPWU


I think we are NAP's

I'm with +BU-dva+ on 3x server

Some divisions of DPWU are NAP's
[/quote]

Yep we are! They are working on downsizing the SW section but I'm taking over lol I'm destroying a clan as we speak. If you need anything in the SW let me know.


----------



## [email protected]°

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm with DPWU


I think we are NAP's

I'm with +BU-dva+ on 3x server

Some divisions of DPWU are NAP's
[/quote]

Yep we are! They are working on downsizing the SW section but I'm taking over lol I'm destroying a clan as we speak. If you need anything in the SW let me know.
[/quote]

All I need is for the Alliance to stay strong in case im attacked again...

Now that I have reached a considerable size and strength there are not to many players near me that could hurt me besides allies...

I have been reinforcing a few villages when asked to, and just keep growing....

I do gotta find someone I can send my Chief at to take over... Not many near me that have 2 or more villages that aren't either allied with me, or too big to mess with...

Hmmm...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm with DPWU


I think we are NAP's

I'm with +BU-dva+ on 3x server

Some divisions of DPWU are NAP's
[/quote]

Yep we are! They are working on downsizing the SW section but I'm taking over lol I'm destroying a clan as we speak. If you need anything in the SW let me know.
[/quote]

All I need is for the Alliance to stay strong in case im attacked again...

Now that I have reached a considerable size and strength there are not to many players near me that could hurt me besides allies...

I have been reinforcing a few villages when asked to, and just keep growing....

I do gotta find someone I can send my Chief at to take over... Not many near me that have 2 or more villages that aren't either allied with me, or too big to mess with...

Hmmm...
[/quote]

Where are you? Cordinate wise?


----------



## [email protected]°

My main village is at -124/-99 and my sister villages are on my sides....

Big News I (Capital)
Big News II
Prison Planet
I also have an oasis near by as well...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My main village is at -124/-99 and my sister villages are on my sides....
> 
> Big News I (Capital)
> Big News II
> Prison Planet
> I also have an oasis near by as well...


Well, they are disbanding the SW section for whatever reason. You are fairly close to me. Any room left on your alliance if I happen to be dissolved of my alliance in the SW???


----------



## [email protected]°

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> My main village is at -124/-99 and my sister villages are on my sides....
> 
> Big News I (Capital)
> Big News II
> Prison Planet
> I also have an oasis near by as well...


Well, they are disbanding the SW section for whatever reason. You are fairly close to me. Any room left on your alliance if I happen to be dissolved of my alliance in the SW???
[/quote]

Where are you located?
Talk to ChilliSeed, he is pretty much our head guy. tell him your a friend of mine "BakeAT98.6" and give him a rundown of what your military is, how serious of a player you are, that you would answer the call to action, etc, etc...

We try to keep a group of active and helpful players.

I dont always answer the call for reinforcement... If the village in need is more than 12 hrs away I think its a waste (nor do I accept help from far away villages), and our deffensive coordinator lets me slide... ANYONE within reasonable range I will always send several 100 troops when needed tho...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My main village is at -124/-99 and my sister villages are on my sides....
> 
> Big News I (Capital)
> Big News II
> Prison Planet
> I also have an oasis near by as well...


Well, they are disbanding the SW section for whatever reason. You are fairly close to me. Any room left on your alliance if I happen to be dissolved of my alliance in the SW???
[/quote]

Where are you located?
Talk to ChilliSeed, he is pretty much our head guy. tell him your a friend of mine "BakeAT98.6" and give him a rundown of what your military is, how serious of a player you are, that you would answer the call to action, etc, etc...

We try to keep a group of active and helpful players.

I dont always answer the call for reinforcement... If the village in need is more than 12 hrs away I think its a waste (nor do I accept help from far away villages), and our deffensive coordinator lets me slide... ANYONE within reasonable range I will always send several 100 troops when needed tho...
[/quote]

Cool cool, as to how often I play? Sad.......hickup....tear... I live on this damn thing. I'm destroying my 5 village tonight. If you look around me on the map you'll see just a couple villages left! lol I'm knocking them all down....or they can pay me to leave them alone...or they can build and join the alliance. Lol I love taking over with an iron fist.


----------



## Puff

the head of my alliance is being a bitch. he destroyed all my army before i joined, and i couldnt grow. all of a sudden im supposed to have 200+ defensive troops...

then yesterday he tells everyone to send 100 reinforcements to this village..well if i send 100 then i wouldnt have any f*cking soldiers in my village...


----------



## matc

I'm f*cking pissed right now. A guy stole 13 000 of each resources and killed all my soldiers with his 1500 axemen while I was sleeping. It was the first attack since maybe a week. How do you guys grow a large army (500 and over) and avoid any attacks that could kill them ?


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> I'm f*cking pissed right now. A guy stole 13 000 of each resources and killed all my soldiers with his 1500 axemen while I was sleeping. It was the first attack since maybe a week. How do you guys grow a large army (500 and over) and avoid any attacks that could kill them ?


I Send them to a safe village. 
Where are you located?

I have a safe village but its about 4 hours away.


----------



## matc

I have 3 villages : main = 96 -162 second = 97 -162 third = -134 -163
What would happen if I send like 10 000 resources to my secondary village which only has a warehouse of 5000 resources capacity ?


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> I have 3 villages : main = 96 -162 second = 97 -162 third = -134 -163
> What would happen if I send like 10 000 resources to my secondary village which only has a warehouse of 5000 resources capacity ?


You loose them Im pretty sure! 
Just keep transfering them to the smaller one to build up.

Better yet the next village you get set near a large alliance member. They say the 15 crop fields are the best to set up.


----------



## matc

ok thanks ! Now I'll concentrate all my resources in my resources level. They are all around 1600 per hour but I want to increase that to 2000 and over


----------



## sadboy

f this GAME.... 
I hate the classic 3 server....
I am deleting my dasm account.
I hate it, to dam slow and I keep getting farmed at night when I am a sleep. Or early in the morning from f'ing east coast kids. 
I wish I had it better on the 3x but I cant creat an account. 
I hope they reset it soon or make a new server.


----------



## notaverage

sadboy said:


> f this GAME....
> I hate the classic 3 server....
> I am deleting my dasm account.
> I hate it, to dam slow and I keep getting farmed at night when I am a sleep. Or early in the morning from f'ing east coast kids.
> I wish I had it better on the 3x but I cant creat an account.
> I hope they reset it soon or make a new server.


Im on the east coast. Want to be my sitter and I can be yours? May be helpful.


----------



## Staiden

Is the 3x server closed for registration? i cant make a village on there. Im on the Classic 3 right now, its kinda cool  I used to play Earth 2025 like a addict when i was in high school years ago.


----------



## muskielover1

yes its closed for registration.they only allow so many players on a server im guessing.


----------



## Blitz023

anyone allied with/or at war with HEL-A ? Just joined up on this alliance, alliance is pretty big.


----------



## piranhasrule

So who has a large village that never gets attacked? Can I send you my troops? I'l keep sending food over to feed them aswell.

I have mumps so can't go to work, so over the next few days I'm spending everything on cropfields and troops. Untill I have a freakin huge army.

Oh and I'l need your location


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

piranhasrule said:


> So who has a large village that never gets attacked? Can I send you my troops? I'l keep sending food over to feed them aswell.
> 
> I have mumps so can't go to work, so over the next few days I'm spending everything on cropfields and troops. Untill I have a freakin huge army.
> 
> Oh and I'l need your location


Send them to me if you want. I can accomodate -197 -80


----------



## CorGravey

Hey dudes maybe one of you can help me, i can figure out how to build an offensive swordsman, i am a gaul. I have a troop of phalanxs but i want to start attacking people, i looked in the instructions and it says i need academy level 1 and blacksmith level1, thing is i have both of those bulings level two and three, so whay cant i train swordsman?


----------



## sadboy

/\
do you have a rally point?
you need to build one.


----------



## CorGravey

yeah i got one its level 5


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

CorGrav420 said:


> yeah i got one its level 5


You probably have to go into your academy and "research" the swordsman.


----------



## CorGravey

Oh i see now, thank you CROSSHAIR


----------



## Scrappy

Is anyone here a player named joosrkool? He sent me 4 Equites Legati, 5 Imperians, 7 Praetorians, and 1 Hero for reinforcements. I think he was probably trying to attack me but sent them as reinforcements instead.


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm totally addicted to this game now. I logged on this morning to find nobody had raided me and my resources were full. You should have seen the smile on my face, I almost did a dance around the house.


----------



## Alexx

ive fucked this off now

some twat attacked me 24 times last night (one after another..... 1000+ troops at a time)
and destroyed my whole village... everything!!!

i had all my resources at 1500+ per hour, 
7 crannies at level 10, 
city wall at level 14
and all my other buildings were at least level 10
and id just started building my army

all gone!!!

.... i started to re-build but really cant be arsed now.

if someone wants to donate a village my way that would be cool
..... if not im gonna try another browser game.


----------



## matc

He destroyed all your village ? For no reasons ? I'd be pissed !


----------



## jmax611

/IS DELETING MY ACCOUNT IM SICK OF THIS GAME


----------



## piranhasrule

Noooo don;t delete your account, just give me the name and password! I need resources


----------



## jmax611

OK ILL SEND YA A PM


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Is anyone here a player named joosrkool? He sent me 4 Equites Legati, 5 Imperians, 7 Praetorians, and 1 Hero for reinforcements. I think he was probably trying to attack me but sent them as reinforcements instead.


I friggin sent about 45 of the first 3 troops in line to attack and DIDNT I reinforcd the guy not knowing and someone else attacked him and killed 1/2 my guys!


----------



## notaverage

Im watching a village that was next to me b/c the guy quit. HOLY sh*t...the guy next to him is DEF wiping me out as soon as he crushes him!

This is what he attacked with on the 2nd occasion!

[Clubswinger] 3377	[Teutonic Knight] 791 [Ram] 27	[Catapult] 52	[Hero]	1

I KNOW he has more b/c he attacks with diff #'s every time 1 after the other.
Im getting nervous. I have NOTHING like that.


----------



## CorGravey

How do i earn gold?


----------



## piranhasrule

Looks like your screwed then!

I'v joined a very small alliance, but I don't see much benefit from staying in it. Its only got 12 members in it and I'm the third largest. I'v posted on the forum asking the size of everyones army and given a bullshit story about seeing how large we are combined, so we know who we can and cant pick fights with. When in actual fact I'm just seeing if they can hurt me if I decide to start farming them lol



CorGrav420 said:


> How do i earn gold?


You have to buy it with real money


----------



## Puff

what do you buy with gold?

i have 15 gold pieces...


----------



## Scrappy

Puff said:


> what do you buy with gold?
> 
> i have 15 gold pieces...


Click on Travian Plus in the sidebar. The benifit I like the best is being able to complete build projects instantly.


----------



## [email protected]°

I use gold...

I buy the 600 for $25.

It is not going to break me, and it gets the job done...

Plus the attack and defense bonus is worth it to me...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Im watching a village that was next to me b/c the guy quit. HOLY sh*t...the guy next to him is DEF wiping me out as soon as he crushes him!
> 
> This is what he attacked with on the 2nd occasion!
> 
> [Clubswinger] 3377	[Teutonic Knight] 791 [Ram] 27	[Catapult] 52	[Hero]	1
> 
> I KNOW he has more b/c he attacks with diff #'s every time 1 after the other.
> Im getting nervous. I have NOTHING like that.


What is this guys location?? And yeah lol I'm using gold. Here's what I have currently besides 3 villages









View attachment 159510


----------



## Nevermind

those 115 fire catapults make my pants feel funny. once i build a huge set of troops then ill get some of them


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Im watching a village that was next to me b/c the guy quit. HOLY sh*t...the guy next to him is DEF wiping me out as soon as he crushes him!
> 
> This is what he attacked with on the 2nd occasion!
> 
> [Clubswinger] 3377	[Teutonic Knight] 791 [Ram] 27	[Catapult] 52	[Hero]	1
> 
> I KNOW he has more b/c he attacks with diff #'s every time 1 after the other.
> Im getting nervous. I have NOTHING like that.


What is this guys location?? And yeah lol I'm using gold. Here's what I have currently besides 3 villages









View attachment 159510

[/quote]

Here it is Bitch tits...or do you prefer chizletits? haha nice!

1 Snoopy (129|-132)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	RR
Owner:	xd07
Population:	598

and then this guy basically destroyed Crosshair3...I had to upgrae to Plus to survive. I messaged you the password a while back.

1. 666 (-22|-210)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	NATO3
Owner:	J-rayy
Population:	591


----------



## piranhasrule

Captive Herps is a lucky guy. Every night before I go to bed I send my troops out to raid a village 5 hours away, so they don't get wiped out when I'm asleep. I was searching around when I found his village exactly 5 hours from me. I was just about to send 1200 clubswingers his way when I recognised the name and noticed the alliance was p-fury. So one of his neighbours is getting pwnt instead


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Im watching a village that was next to me b/c the guy quit. HOLY sh*t...the guy next to him is DEF wiping me out as soon as he crushes him!
> 
> This is what he attacked with on the 2nd occasion!
> 
> [Clubswinger] 3377	[Teutonic Knight] 791 [Ram] 27	[Catapult] 52	[Hero]	1
> 
> I KNOW he has more b/c he attacks with diff #'s every time 1 after the other.
> Im getting nervous. I have NOTHING like that.


What is this guys location?? And yeah lol I'm using gold. Here's what I have currently besides 3 villages









View attachment 159510

[/quote]

Here it is Bitch tits...or do you prefer chizletits? haha nice!

1 Snoopy (129|-132)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	RR
Owner:	xd07
Population:	598

and then this guy basically destroyed Crosshair3...I had to upgrae to Plus to survive. I messaged you the password a while back.

1. 666 (-22|-210)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	NATO3
Owner:	J-rayy
Population:	591
[/quote]

That sucks, my alliance is in alliance with his alliance lol. Anywhooo, the old account can die off I guess. I don't want them getting wise to multiple accounts. If he messes with you on your own account let me know.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Im watching a village that was next to me b/c the guy quit. HOLY sh*t...the guy next to him is DEF wiping me out as soon as he crushes him!
> 
> This is what he attacked with on the 2nd occasion!
> 
> [Clubswinger] 3377	[Teutonic Knight] 791 [Ram] 27	[Catapult] 52	[Hero]	1
> 
> I KNOW he has more b/c he attacks with diff #'s every time 1 after the other.
> Im getting nervous. I have NOTHING like that.


What is this guys location?? And yeah lol I'm using gold. Here's what I have currently besides 3 villages









View attachment 159510

[/quote]

Here it is Bitch tits...or do you prefer chizletits? haha nice!

1 Snoopy (129|-132)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	RR
Owner:	xd07
Population:	598

and then this guy basically destroyed Crosshair3...I had to upgrae to Plus to survive. I messaged you the password a while back.

1. 666 (-22|-210)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	NATO3
Owner:	J-rayy
Population:	591
[/quote]

That sucks, my alliance is in alliance with his alliance lol. Anywhooo, the old account can die off I guess. I don't want them getting wise to multiple accounts. If he messes with you on your own account let me know.
[/quote]

I just built crannies and walls and resources.
My other acct. Im with Chaos-BK and oall other chaos alliances and recently RR.
Im good I think now!


----------



## muskielover1

dude crosshair,if your village was a chick,id try to grab its iron mines.very nice.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

HAAHAHAHA who has the account to crosshair5? I thought it was gone but it's still there just sitting and not growing.


----------



## matc

I have crosshair6. I use it to supply my other villages, it's pretty useful !


----------



## Alexx

i'll take crosshair5 if its available.


----------



## Nevermind

f*ck, the douche that usually just raids me over night attacked this night with rams and killed my earth wall. I can see this is a sign of bad things to come, because I cant build my army up fast enough to compete with him. And the 2 leaders of my alliance recently left to join others, so i dunno if i can get help from them


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> f*ck, the douche that usually just raids me over night attacked this night with rams and killed my earth wall. I can see this is a sign of bad things to come, because I cant build my army up fast enough to compete with him. And the 2 leaders of my alliance recently left to join others, so i dunno if i can get help from them


What are your co-ords and do you have an alliance?


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> f*ck, the douche that usually just raids me over night attacked this night with rams and killed my earth wall. I can see this is a sign of bad things to come, because I cant build my army up fast enough to compete with him. And the 2 leaders of my alliance recently left to join others, so i dunno if i can get help from them


What are your co-ords and do you have an alliance?
[/quote]

-209|62 I do have an alliance, but I sent an IGM to the dude to send my validation email for forums, and he hasnt done it yet, and the 2 leaders just left to join other ones. Im in PFF-300W


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> f*ck, the douche that usually just raids me over night attacked this night with rams and killed my earth wall. I can see this is a sign of bad things to come, because I cant build my army up fast enough to compete with him. And the 2 leaders of my alliance recently left to join others, so i dunno if i can get help from them


What are your co-ords and do you have an alliance?
[/quote]

-209|62 I do have an alliance, but I sent an IGM to the dude to send my validation email for forums, and he hasnt done it yet, and the 2 leaders just left to join other ones. Im in PFF-300W
[/quote]

Your 8 hours from me but you can send troops to 215 -110

Up to you but the old alliance I have 3 guys sending me their army. I have been attacked 2 xs in 3 weeks by BIG guys and wiped out there armies.


----------



## Nevermind

I just send my troops off to attack small villages like 8 hours away before i go to bed, so i am building up an army, but its slow going, especially now tht i have to rebuild my walls


----------



## notaverage

I hear ya.

Well I have Crosshair3 and it gets attacked daily but I built 9 crannies working on 12 or more and named it CRANNYVILLE! The guys probably pissed b/c as long as you build a few infrastructures he cant hit the crannies!

It may be good as extra source for anyone that claims it.

Crosshair if you want it back let me know.
If not its a free for all!

PM me for info!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Well I have Crosshair3 and it gets attacked daily but I built 9 crannies working on 12 or more and named it CRANNYVILLE! The guys probably pissed b/c as long as you build a few infrastructures he cant hit the crannies!
> 
> It may be good as extra source for anyone that claims it.
> 
> Crosshair if you want it back let me know.
> If not its a free for all!
> 
> PM me for info!


Nahhh me no need, give it to whomever


----------



## matc

I need some tips here ! Before going to bed, I spend all my resources to avoid getting raid but each morning, there's a guy who steals like 13 000 of each resources ! Is there a way to avoid that ? I can't build an army big enough to stop him for the moment


----------



## Nevermind

Well that douche is starting to hit me with catapults now, so im not sure how much longer ill be on 3x. Although I figure if i can get about 1000 spearmen, ill give hima run for his money.


----------



## muskielover1

are you in a alliance?tell me your coordinateds and i may be able to save you.


----------



## Nevermind

yeah, but the "defence co-ordinator" of the alliance hasnt sent my help email to the rest of the alliance yet. My coords are -209|62. I figure with 900 spearmen sitting in my base it will kill all his dudes he attacks with and half mine. Who knows how the walls and unit levels will affect that tho.


----------



## notaverage

notaverage said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Well I have Crosshair3 and it gets attacked daily but I built 9 crannies working on 12 or more and named it CRANNYVILLE! The guys probably pissed b/c as long as you build a few infrastructures he cant hit the crannies!
> 
> It may be good as extra source for anyone that claims it.
> 
> Crosshair if you want it back let me know.
> If not its a free for all!
> 
> PM me for info!


ANYONE WANT A VILLAGE???

It is not atttacked that often only by 1 big guy but it could help with resources!


----------



## mdrs

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Well I have Crosshair3 and it gets attacked daily but I built 9 crannies working on 12 or more and named it CRANNYVILLE! The guys probably pissed b/c as long as you build a few infrastructures he cant hit the crannies!
> 
> It may be good as extra source for anyone that claims it.
> 
> Crosshair if you want it back let me know.
> If not its a free for all!
> 
> PM me for info!


Nahhh me no need, give it to whomever








[/quote]

i'll take it.


----------



## notaverage

mdrs said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Well I have Crosshair3 and it gets attacked daily but I built 9 crannies working on 12 or more and named it CRANNYVILLE! The guys probably pissed b/c as long as you build a few infrastructures he cant hit the crannies!
> 
> It may be good as extra source for anyone that claims it.
> 
> Crosshair if you want it back let me know.
> If not its a free for all!
> 
> PM me for info!


Nahhh me no need, give it to whomever








[/quote]

i'll take it.
[/quote]

PM me


----------



## muskielover1

anyone want an account?


----------



## matc

Me !!! I'll pm you


----------



## sadboy

Sorry to derail peeps but tribalwars.net is a very cool game/FAST


----------



## notaverage

If there are any SERIOUS players that want a village that has nearly 1000 troops and could be big if someone had the time then you can have mine.

Only thing I ask is you change the name.

PM me


----------



## muskielover1

pmmed


----------



## notaverage

Still available!


----------



## matc

I pmed you


----------



## Puff

should i go for the iron, lumber, or clay oasis?


----------



## Nevermind

Puff said:


> should i go for the iron, lumber, or clay oasis?


lumber id say, but thats just cuz i'm always short on it. But it never seems hard to get rid of it for other resources either.


----------



## Puff

im romans...so im not sure if my resource usage is different from yours.


----------



## Nevermind

Puff said:


> im romans...so im not sure if my resource usage is different from yours.


Then i would just check all your units, and all upgrade, and see which resource they use the most of. Teutons seem to use the most wood, and i think gauls are clay, and romans are iron, but im not sure.


----------



## matc

It's all relative... I'm currently building a massive army (I only have about 1000 troops for the moment). At first, I was always short of iron but now it's the opposite : food ! Once your army is getting pretty big, you need A LOT of food to feed them. My crop production went from about 2000 / h to 85 / h in just two days. Now I'm focusing on increasing my food production in order to continue building my army. I have three accounts and two of them are used as a troop factory.


----------



## Puff

how can i get more merchants? i only have 1


----------



## matc

You need to upgrade your marketplace !


----------



## Puff

yeah i know.lol
ive been upgrading my heros mansion to snag an oasis before others do. someone already grabbed a 25% clay, 25% crop one...RIGHT next to me...it borders my capital!


----------



## matc

I would wait before getting an oasis... They seem very hard to obtain !


----------



## notaverage

Village available.

132/-131
2nd village-134/-130


----------



## notaverage

notaverage said:


> Village available.
> 
> 132/-131
> 2nd village-134/-130


Im deleting this account in 24 hours PM if you want it.


----------



## muskielover1

oasisis arent hard at all.you only need a hero and enough troops to kill the animals there.


----------



## scent troll

OK IM SICK OF THIS!!!! how hard is this game to pick up on?! if i join tonight can i get it, and can i just join this obvious rave of a game instead of wondering what the heck 43 pages of postings on it is all about? give me the down low...just go to the site and then what? will i get all the alliance stuff and what not. i love multiplayer games and stuff...but i dont have the patience to sit here right now and learn how to get something blah nlah arghhhhh....

sorry.

i forgot why im here


----------



## notaverage

Want mine...Is already established. You just have to attack ppl but not your alliance or people that are in your alliance.


----------



## scent troll

im affraid if i take yours it will be raped and pillaged since im a n00000000000bah


----------



## notaverage

True.
going to bed been playing this game off and on all day.
i have 4 villages and just deleted 2 accts!


----------



## Nevermind

why did u delete 2 accounts?


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> why did u delete 2 accounts?


Serv6...I still have a speed serv 3 acct with 2 villages available in alliaance with CHAOS which is a high ranking alliance.

Im just handing it over to the commander I was deputy commander...Unless someone wants it


----------



## Alexx

i'll take it mate


----------



## notaverage

piranha-man uk said:


> i'll take it mate


PM me
I will be back later today.
There are a couple things that I need you to do when You take this.


----------



## Alexx

pm on its way


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Is anyone still left in the SW section???


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is anyone still left in the SW section???


-77/-204


----------



## matc

I have two villages in the SW area : -163 -120 and -134 -163


----------



## Puff

wtf?!?!

i just sent my hero and a few soldiers to occupy an oasis...but now i cant recall my hero!!!

wtf do i do??? how can i get him back? i dont want him in the f*cking oasis!

*nevermind...im an idiot*


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> wtf?!?!
> 
> i just sent my hero and a few soldiers to occupy an oasis...but now i cant recall my hero!!!
> 
> wtf do i do??? how can i get him back? i dont want him in the f*cking oasis!
> 
> *nevermind...im an idiot*


LMFAO!! hahahaha! I did the same thing at first. I was freaking out. To everyone in the SW corner, what are your sizes??? If you are over 600-700 in pop I can probably get you an invite into the alliance I am in...that is if you want. I'm with DPWU+TBH


----------



## Puff

so im finally starting to be able to do sh*t in this game

unfortunately ive wiped out a lot of hte ppl around me







lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> so im finally starting to be able to do sh*t in this game
> 
> unfortunately ive wiped out a lot of hte ppl around me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Can't make an omelette.......


----------



## muskielover1

my pop is up to 2000+ and have 5 villages.ill have 6 in a day or 2.my millitary is phenominal as well.

im sure crosshairs got me beat.


----------



## notaverage

I think Im good with -Ghosts-...I would be in the middle of them and that wouldnt be a good thing.

A week ago and I would have said lets do it!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> I think Im good with -Ghosts-...I would be in the middle of them and that wouldnt be a good thing.
> 
> A week ago and I would have said lets do it!


Man, I would love to join Ghosts. I left to join DPWU and we never do sh*t. I want an active alliance that takes over people. Does ghosts do that???


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I think Im good with -Ghosts-...I would be in the middle of them and that wouldnt be a good thing.
> 
> A week ago and I would have said lets do it!


Man, I would love to join Ghosts. I left to join DPWU and we never do sh*t. I want an active alliance that takes over people. Does ghosts do that???
[/quote]

Sorry 
GHOSTS-3
Im working on another village so that I can move clser to them and join the Main alliance.


----------



## piranhasrule

Some guy from a little village near me just sent me a message I thought was pretty funny

ChuonChuon wrote:
excuse me . can u stop raiding my village please. i don't do any harm to u . I just want to live in peace T__T

LOL lets highlight a couple of things here. *I don't do any harm to u* Yes thats because your tiny and can't. I'm sure if you were bigger you'd be raiding me.
*I just want to live in peace* Then why are you on travian? Its a freakin war game!

So I sent this back

Well the thing is your an easy source of resources, so I don't have any real reason for stopping. Travian is a war game afterall, If everyone wanted to live in peace it would be a pretty dull game.
I'm in a good mood though, so I'l do you a deal. I'l raid you afew more times, If I find it wasn't worth the effort I'l stop.

I'm lieing ofcourse. I'm not going to stop lol


----------



## Puff

ok pfurians...i need some help!!

some d-bag just attacked me. he didnt get much, but he is twice the size of me. I dont take being attacked lightly, and i am going to f*ck this guy up.

that said, if anyone wants to attack him, or send me a couple of troops...it wouldnt hurt.lol

this will be my first war. this guy has 2 villages. 1 600+ pop, the other 300+ pop. on the otherhand, my villages only have 348 and 99 pop...

ive sent a scout to see what kind of defences this guy has, and also messaged him to say that if he thought i would roll over and take it, then he has another thing coming.

oh yeah, he has no alliance either.

Coordinates: Dragao
(-224|-14)

sounds portugese...

even more reason to attack.

he attacked me with 250 swordsmen. not sure if that is his whole army or not...but my army consists of:

1 level 3 hero
90 praetorians (training another 90 right now)
155 imperians
24 Equites Imperatoris
3 equites caesaris


----------



## piranhasrule

I'd help but it would take my men over 27 hours to get there so it doesn;t make much sense really.


----------



## muskielover1

ill see what i can do in a couple hours,gotta take care of some biz.this is on 3x right?

btw ive started on server1 in the NE section.


----------



## Puff

3x, yes









any help is much appreciated!!

i think i would have steamrolled the guy, but in the last 2 days ive been raiding oases to level up my hero...and been taking some casualties..lol

hmmm..

my scout went...and never returned...

that isnt good

what should i do?


----------



## piranhasrule

I'v just registered on server 1 aswell. I chose NE so hopefully we'l be near each other

edit: I'm 119/17


----------



## Puff

im 47, 109...wtf?

are you "collier"?


----------



## muskielover1

10/49 server 1


----------



## Puff

how did i get so screwed over on my location!lol


----------



## piranhasrule

Puff said:


> im 47, 109...wtf?
> 
> are you "collier"?


Yeh thats me
It sucks, I always get stuck miles away from everyone else


----------



## Puff

i just started another villlage (Shhh)

96, 65

at least it's a bit close..oh wait...not really.lol


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> 10/49 server 1


thats the same as 6.

Its not a speed server.


----------



## blackmaskelong

Damn you all still into it ive just done upgrades everyday nothing happening today, i click trivian plus on the left side you can spend you gold there. That is only what's been new... lol besides being raided every second lol


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> Damn you all still into it ive just done upgrades everyday nothing happening today, i click trivian plus on the left side you can spend you gold there. That is only what's been new... lol besides being raided every second lol


What are you responding too?

Im confused.


----------



## blackmaskelong

I had nothin to say so i just said somthin randome lol


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> I had nothin to say so i just said somthin randome lol


Cool.


----------



## mdrs

hey guys i was just reinforce by dannyowen a gaul from -101/-180 of the alliance devilsnw.  the thing is, i didn't ask for any support and wasn't briefed by any of the ghost alliance either. he's killing my crop production in both my villages and in my newest it's at -200.

is there any way i can kick those troops out of my villages? i really don't need the economic stress right now. i asked him to take them out and i've yet to hear from him again. what do i do?

EDIT nvmind. figured it out. i'm a retard.


----------



## notaverage

mdrs said:


> hey guys i was just reinforce by dannyowen a gaul from -101/-180 of the alliance devilsnw. the thing is, i didn't ask for any support and wasn't briefed by any of the ghost alliance either. he's killing my crop production in both my villages and in my newest it's at -200.
> 
> is there any way i can kick those troops out of my villages? i really don't need the economic stress right now. i asked him to take them out and i've yet to hear from him again. what do i do?
> 
> EDIT nvmind. figured it out. i'm a retard.


You said it dude! haha!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Ahhh just for you Puff! A picture is worth a thousand soooo I'll let them talk.

View attachment 160229


I have to time it so everything hits at the same time. Cats on the way then you can see what all I'm going to hit him with. I'm sending everything to him









View attachment 160230


----------



## matc

Holy sh*t ! I'd be glad to have those resources ! Unfortunately, some dumbasses are always stealing my resources when I'm sleeping


----------



## Nevermind

holy sh*t crosshair, thats crazy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

HAHAHA hey Puff I just checked an you are an ally of my alliance. This guy already messaged me "Why do you attack me? I don't think he'll bother you much after this wave hits.


----------



## Nevermind

man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

my main is -209|62 the guy who attacks me is -210|62. when i get another residence in my new village ill be sure to start a new village by you as well.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

my main is -209|62 the guy who attacks me is -210|62. when i get another residence in my new village ill be sure to start a new village by you as well.
[/quote]

Hmmm awww f*ck it, want me to hit him after I take care of this fool?


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

my main is -209|62 the guy who attacks me is -210|62. when i get another residence in my new village ill be sure to start a new village by you as well.
[/quote]

Hmmm awww f*ck it, want me to hit him after I take care of this fool?
[/quote]

If you want, I am not sure what troops he has hidden away. but when he attacks me, its usually with around 400 swordsmen, 200 of the thunder guys, 150 haeduans, about 20 rams, and 30 cats, but i know he has more. If you can rape him a little bit without hurting yourself too much, that would be great. Maybe he would stop bothering me haha


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

my main is -209|62 the guy who attacks me is -210|62. when i get another residence in my new village ill be sure to start a new village by you as well.
[/quote]

Hmmm awww f*ck it, want me to hit him after I take care of this fool?
[/quote]

If you want, I am not sure what troops he has hidden away. but when he attacks me, its usually with around 400 swordsmen, 200 of the thunder guys, 150 haeduans, about 20 rams, and 30 cats, but i know he has more. If you can rape him a little bit without hurting yourself too much, that would be great. Maybe he would stop bothering me haha
[/quote]

No problem. Takes me 7 hours to get to him. Tell you what, start building an army right after he attacks you. I'm gonna hit him with over 400 Cats and 3000+ troops. Then you can raid him non-stop after he falls.









Sound like a plan?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Ahh man, this douche who's attacking Puff is now saying he only attacked him once and that it was a mistake. I think I'll tell him that me attacking him is a "Mistake" lmao what a douche. Ohh yeah, Puff,.........I told him to either ask you to join your alliance or stop attacking you otherwise I'll destroy him.

Only asked him to ask you about the alliance thing cause it appears your alliance isn't helping you that much and he's bigger than you and close to you. Figured if he joined he could watch your back......and if he doesn't I could always threaten him??? LOL god I'm a dick in this game lol. Anywhoo, up to you Puff. You decide his fate......either.....







or....


----------



## Puff

HAHAHHAHAHA. crosshair im still laughing man. thanks a lot for the back up!!!

yeah, he definitely wont be bugging me anymore.hahahaha.

plus i just joined that new alliance, which is quite large. ive been working all day on building up my population. almost up to 500, which is the cutoff to stay inthe alliance, any smaller and i would get booted in two days.lol

damn man...you have a lot of f*ckin troops!

i just researched battering rams...i think i might go have some fun with them later on.lol


----------



## Nevermind

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

my main is -209|62 the guy who attacks me is -210|62. when i get another residence in my new village ill be sure to start a new village by you as well.
[/quote]

Hmmm awww f*ck it, want me to hit him after I take care of this fool?
[/quote]

If you want, I am not sure what troops he has hidden away. but when he attacks me, its usually with around 400 swordsmen, 200 of the thunder guys, 150 haeduans, about 20 rams, and 30 cats, but i know he has more. If you can rape him a little bit without hurting yourself too much, that would be great. Maybe he would stop bothering me haha
[/quote]

No problem. Takes me 7 hours to get to him. Tell you what, start building an army right after he attacks you. I'm gonna hit him with over 400 Cats and 3000+ troops. Then you can raid him non-stop after he falls.









Sound like a plan?
[/quote]

That sounds good, im building up troops and sending them to my other village as we speak, but it takes along time to build troops now since he keeps killing my barracks


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> man, too bad you werent closer to me crosshair, there is a guy who keeps attacking me with catapults, and he is killin me pretty good. Lucky for me tho, i got 3 settlers built, and i am building up a new village.


Where is you fool? lol why not have your settlers come down by me? Check the map by me lol you'll see that I've "CLEARED" everyone out around me except for this guy Plazza3 who pays me rent daily. I'm a dick in this game.
[/quote]

HOW THE F DID YOU GET WERE YOU ARE????
HOW MUCH GOLD DID YOU BUY??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I have around 600 gold.

To Puff, which movie did you and your girl see? Oh yeah, lol just let me know if anyone else decides to attack you. I wonder how much I will drop his population. LMAO you should raid him after I attack him just to ...............you know...........add some insult to injury.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I have around 600 gold.
> 
> To Puff, which movie did you and your girl see? Oh yeah, lol just let me know if anyone else decides to attack you. I wonder how much I will drop his population. LMAO you should raid him after I attack him just to ...............you know...........add some insult to injury.


Hook me up with a bomb attack DUDE!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I have around 600 gold.
> 
> To Puff, which movie did you and your girl see? Oh yeah, lol just let me know if anyone else decides to attack you. I wonder how much I will drop his population. LMAO you should raid him after I attack him just to ...............you know...........add some insult to injury.


Hook me up with a bomb attack DUDE!!!
[/quote]

LOL name the target. Make it in the SW if you can though. Jesus, I'm gonna become a Travian hitman lol.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I have around 600 gold.
> 
> To Puff, which movie did you and your girl see? Oh yeah, lol just let me know if anyone else decides to attack you. I wonder how much I will drop his population. LMAO you should raid him after I attack him just to ...............you know...........add some insult to injury.


Hook me up with a bomb attack DUDE!!!
[/quote]

LOL name the target. Make it in the SW if you can though. Jesus, I'm gonna become a Travian hitman lol.
[/quote]

Dude I will throw you 10k of ALL resources PLUS!

apocaliptic - 1 (-22|-210)
Tribe:	Teutons
Alliance:	NATO2
Owner:	J-rayy
Population:	681

The ONLY problem I have!!!!


----------



## matc

I've got a target for you in the SW if you want Crosshair !

90 -157
pop : 2073
tribe : teutons
troops : ??? usually raids me with less than 500 paladins or teutonic knights. He probably has more troops though. If you need some resources to create more troops to attack him, just ask me !


----------



## muskielover1

lol crosshair you are f*cking cracking me up!look what you are getting yourself into.
DICK! lol!


----------



## Nevermind

lol if i was as big as him id do the same thing, i think it would be fun


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Nevermind said:


> lol if i was as big as him id do the same thing, i think it would be fun


Heheheheh "BIG" hehe ehh hem, anyways. I'm regrouping still and yeah, it is fun! I'll be ready to attack again by tonight or tomm. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Nevermind

let me know if/when you are gonna hit that guy for me, so i can send my troops back to my village


----------



## Puff

what the f*ck man

i got into this alliance. now they're saying that if i dont have over 700 population in 2 days i will be kicked. even after i donated nearly 8000 resources to the alliance's finished embassy


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> what the f*ck man
> 
> i got into this alliance. now they're saying that if i dont have over 700 population in 2 days i will be kicked. even after i donated nearly 8000 resources to the alliance's finished embassy


Whats your pop and do you have a 2nd village? pop means sh*t to me...Show them you have troops (if you do)
Make it a goal to make a 2nd village in the next 24hrs and explain the situation. Hopefully that should help!

Where are you and what alliance?


----------



## Puff

CH- {WA} or some sh*t...

i just recently got a second village AND oasis...so i told them that i have been concentrating on expanding the last week, so my troops are pretty low. that said, i gained about 50 pop yesterday. i just keep adding whatever building gives the biggest pop boost.lol


----------



## Scrappy

Can anyone help me get into an alliance? The guys around me are all ITF and everytime I start to get big they catapult me right back down. There are 23 of them right by me and they just keep farming the hell out of me. I'm on 3x btw.


----------



## muskielover1

where are you located and coords.what is your pop?


----------



## Scrappy

I'm at 94 -36. I'm not sure how to tell what part of the world I'm in. My pop is 279 and growing everyday, but when I get around 300-350 is when I get busted back down.


----------



## Scrappy

I did a little searching on the forums, and I'm in the SE.


----------



## muskielover1

ok.how many troops and catas is he attacking you with?


----------



## Scrappy

It's only one guy that catas me. (Scorillo from the village 00 TSL) But all the ITF guys farm me. Give me a sec to see if I can dig up when he last cata'd me.


----------



## Scrappy

I think I might have deleted my old messages. I can't find the last cata attack. He usually farms me with 700-1k clubswingers. The rest of the group uses about 500 paladins, 500 impereans, or 1k axemen.


----------



## muskielover1

eeeek!ill see what i can pull out of my ass.


----------



## Scrappy

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> CH- {WA} or some sh*t...
> 
> i just recently got a second village AND oasis...so i told them that i have been concentrating on expanding the last week, so my troops are pretty low. that said, i gained about 50 pop yesterday. i just keep adding whatever building gives the biggest pop boost.lol


What gives you a pop boost? I never pay attention to that but it would be good to know.


----------



## muskielover1

buildings in the village that give you the biggest pop boost in the least amount of time.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> buildings in the village that give you the biggest pop boost in the least amount of time.


HUH?
I know buildings...but do specific buildings give you specific pop boosts or one give more then another?


----------



## matc

Is there anyone here who can help me attack a real asshole ? His coordinates are 90 -157 (noticeenville) He's farming the hell out of me so it's pretty hard to build an army in those conditions. He usually raids me with 1-2k axemen..I'm getting tired of this stupid game


----------



## Puff

notaverage said:


> buildings in the village that give you the biggest pop boost in the least amount of time.


HUH?
I know buildings...but do specific buildings give you specific pop boosts or one give more then another?
[/quote]

i found that the biggest increase per building is with the Academy, where you get about 4 per upgrade.

but i found the cheapest pop/upgrade is upgrading your barracks as that boosts it by 3, but ends up cheaper than upgrading your academy


----------



## Nevermind

well tomorrow one of my alliance members is gonna scout that guy that keeps attacking me, to see if he can kill all his troops. So once he does that ill let you know what he has crosshair, and maybe you 2 can both hit him hard. Once he is really weakened, then i wont have a hard time keeping him down.


----------



## Scrappy

Btw, anyone have recomendations for an alliance? It's hard to sift through the alliance forums and figure out who's actually worth joining, or who's just got a couple people at 50 pop.


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> well tomorrow one of my alliance members is gonna scout that guy that keeps attacking me, to see if he can kill all his troops. So once he does that ill let you know what he has crosshair, and maybe you 2 can both hit him hard. Once he is really weakened, then i wont have a hard time keeping him down.


I messaged you in the game.....

Crosshair...thanks for the response buddy!????!???


----------



## Nevermind

is there a way that you can send troops to and from villages, but be able to control their movements from a village other then the one they were created in?


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> is there a way that you can send troops to and from villages, but be able to control their movements from a village other then the one they were created in?


not that I know of....thats y 2nd village i make all defense troops!


----------



## Puff

hey crosshair...would you be able to loan me a few troops? my alliance has just entered into war with "Hun". if you cant spare any then i dont mind at all. but if you have any extra kickin around...i can send you some sh*t


----------



## matc

I'm done with this game ! The administrator discovered that I had 3 accounts so I'm banned from the game lol . Nobody was aware of this so I don't know how they found out. If you have more than 1 account, be careful...


----------



## notaverage

matc said:


> I'm done with this game ! The administrator discovered that I had 3 accounts so I'm banned from the game lol . Nobody was aware of this so I don't know how they found out. If you have more than 1 account, be careful...


Want one of mine?


----------



## matc

> Want one of mine?


Thanks but no I'm done with it. I was getting tired of always checking my village day and night lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Update for me, my alliance is at war right now with ghosts and some others. I will only be able to do hits for you guys as long as the are in the SW section. They better have "-" infront of both cordinates or I won't be able to help you......sorry! When this war is done I will be able to help you again.

PUFF, how many troops you need?


----------



## mdrs

matc said:


> I'm done with this game ! The administrator discovered that I had 3 accounts so I'm banned from the game lol . Nobody was aware of this so I don't know how they found out. If you have more than 1 account, be careful...


different accounts on the same server or multiple accounts period.


----------



## notaverage

mdrs said:


> Update for me, my alliance is at war right now with ghosts and some others. I will only be able to do hits for you guys as long as the are in the SW section. They better have "-" infront of both cordinates or I won't be able to help you......sorry! When this war is done I will be able to help you again.
> 
> PUFF, how many troops you need?


Damn well dont start hitting me!!!

Im in GHOSTS-3


----------



## Nevermind

matc said:


> I'm done with this game ! The administrator discovered that I had 3 accounts so I'm banned from the game lol . Nobody was aware of this so I don't know how they found out. If you have more than 1 account, be careful...


did you have them set to all being played on the same computer?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Update for me, my alliance is at war right now with ghosts and some others. I will only be able to do hits for you guys as long as the are in the SW section. They better have "-" infront of both cordinates or I won't be able to help you......sorry! When this war is done I will be able to help you again.
> 
> PUFF, how many troops you need?


Damn well dont start hitting me!!!

Im in GHOSTS-3
[/quote]

Nahhh don't worry,.........I'll do you last









LMAO just playing!


----------



## muskielover1

yay an inter-fury war!!
ok,ok,not start talking sh*t back and forth....cmon cmon!!!!


----------



## Puff

anything you can spare really Crosshair. i dont need a tonne...just a bit of a pickmeup.lol. i dont want you sending a tonne when you would need them more than me. but anything you can spare would be great, and i could send them home once the fighting is done









if you have any catas available i can send you some resources.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Puff said:


> anything you can spare really Crosshair. i dont need a tonne...just a bit of a pickmeup.lol. i dont want you sending a tonne when you would need them more than me. but anything you can spare would be great, and i could send them home once the fighting is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have any catas available i can send you some resources.


Cats are only good if you attack with them. And being that my troops you can't use in that manor .....it's just best I send troops to reinforce you. Tell me how many you need. I can spare 800. 400 legion and 400 prae???? What is he hitting you with most? Troops or my little ponies? Praetorians are better for troops and legionares for ponies.


----------



## Scrappy

For those of you that want to register on the speed server, there's still plenty of room on the UK server. Just click the British flag on the top of the screen. I felt like starting another village on that server. I'm in the NW area under the village name Marcel. ( -18, 109)


----------



## Nevermind

Scrappy said:


> For those of you that want to register on the speed server, there's still plenty of room on the UK server. Just click the British flag on the top of the screen. I felt like starting another village on that server. I'm in the NW area under the village name Marcel. ( -18, 109)


Id love to try romans on another speed server, but im already on 3x, as well as on 1,3,5 and 6 lol


----------



## piranhasrule

Damn, just got raided for 45700 of each resource!!!! I logged on 10 minutes to late to spend it all before he arrived. And to top things off my troops get back from a 10 hour raiding mission with ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in afew minutes lol. I hate this game yet I love it so much at the same time


----------



## Puff

maybe like 100-200 praetorians? that would be awesome!!


----------



## Scrappy

Damn, I just got attacked by 8518 axemen! Thank god he didn't bring any catas.


----------



## Scrappy

Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


Im on the UK server! Get in with my alliance Dynamo...

Im at 93 /-18
Where are you?


----------



## notaverage

Here is the end!!!!

Anyone want to help? haha


----------



## Puff

Scrappy said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


i cant register on there. says it is only open to UK players...

the US one is open..but the speed server on there sucks. you can only build one thing at a time, not one resource and one building at a time.


----------



## Nevermind

Puff said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


i cant register on there. says it is only open to UK players...

the US one is open..but the speed server on there sucks. you can only build one thing at a time, not one resource and one building at a time.
[/quote]

only romans can build like that anyways


----------



## Scrappy

notaverage said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


Im on the UK server! Get in with my alliance Dynamo...

Im at 93 /-18
Where are you?
[/quote]
Oh, I didn't know you were talking about the UK alliance in your pm. I'd love to be part of your alliance on that server. I'm at -18, 109 and my pop is at 43. On this server I'm taking a different tactic. I'm building my resources and an army fast so I can try this raiding thing out. Once I start getting resources coming in steady I'm gonna build the hell out of my defenses. I want a good balance of offense and deffense. On the US server I'm entirely defense because everyone around me is so big.


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the UK server has just reset. It'll be nice to see what I can do on equal footing.


i cant register on there. says it is only open to UK players...

the US one is open..but the speed server on there sucks. you can only build one thing at a time, not one resource and one building at a time.
[/quote]

thats odd??

Im on it?


----------



## Scrappy

That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


ok have 2 GREAT villages with 2 each and 3rd on the way 2 heros etc
who wants one? 
if not deleting them.


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


ok have 2 GREAT villages with 2 each and 3rd on the way 2 heros etc
who wants one? 
if not deleting them.
[/quote]

On 3x?


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


ok have 2 GREAT villages with 2 each and 3rd on the way 2 heros etc
who wants one? 
if not deleting them.
[/quote]

On 3x?
[/quote]

yes


----------



## Nevermind

notaverage said:


> That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


ok have 2 GREAT villages with 2 each and 3rd on the way 2 heros etc
who wants one? 
if not deleting them.
[/quote]

On 3x?
[/quote]

yes
[/quote]

You can put me as a sitter or give it to me is no1 else wants em


----------



## notaverage

Nevermind said:


> That's wierd, I had no problem registering on the uk one either.


ok have 2 GREAT villages with 2 each and 3rd on the way 2 heros etc
who wants one? 
if not deleting them.
[/quote]

On 3x?
[/quote]

yes
[/quote]

You can put me as a sitter or give it to me is no1 else wants em
[/quote]

the villages in question are

-77/-204

215 -110

message me there if interested.


----------



## Puff

thanks for the backup crosshair!

we demolished the last ppl we went to war with. now there are bigger buys after us.

edit*

i just checked...did i accidentally send your troops back to you crosshair? i just checked and they arent in my village anymore.lol. i have no clue when that happened.


----------



## blackmaskelong

HE HE i see you all are having fun... i own 2 villages now lol and everyone that attacked me stoped for some reason... so im doing well.... ill own another village in a few days...


----------



## Puff

i just finished researching fire catas.

now i have to upgrade my rally point 3 levels and i can research senators


----------



## dalyhawk

What's everyones population now? I'm at 1033 and about to found my 3rd village in 16 hours.. workin on getting my academy up to level 20 so i can get a senator, i'm at level 18. Troops, i have this:

In my main village i have:

105 Legionnaires
481 Prats
621 Imperions
40 Legati
78 Imperatoris
105 Caesaoris
25 rams
26 fire
1 hero

My second i have:

20 Legionnaires
294 prats
146 imperians
39 Imperatoris


----------



## muskielover1

i have 7 villages now.and lets just say thousands of troops.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> i have 7 villages now.and lets just say thousands of troops.


I'm gonna raid you









joking


----------



## muskielover1

lol sok buddy.im sure your up on me man.i saw the greatness before and i was like oh sh*t.you never know though,we may meet on the battlefield someday.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I finally got my 15 cropland village


----------



## muskielover1

bastard


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

muskielover1 said:


> bastard


LOL so what if they weren't married?


----------



## muskielover1

lol...i never gave a sh*t


----------



## blackmaskelong

I just found out how to use Gold lol... you all should use it... you can make upgrades happen in a instant.. and you can do more and W.E...


----------



## muskielover1

^
crawls out from under rock.lol j/k bud.


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> ^
> crawls out from under rock.lol j/k bud.


what alliance are you apart of? im still with P-fury but nobody is online no more...lol but i still do my daily upgrades and stuff... so you really own 7 villages?


----------



## Puff

where the fork do you train senators?


----------



## muskielover1

i am in the h3racl3s alliance a wing og heracles.i dont know if i spelled it right.and yes i do have 7 villages.my pop is over 3k.and you train senators in the residense or palace.

captive where are you located?maybe i can do something for you.


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> i am in the h3racl3s alliance a wing og heracles.i dont know if i spelled it right.and yes i do have 7 villages.my pop is over 3k.and you train senators in the residense or palace.
> 
> captive where are you located?maybe i can do something for you.


ye my loacationg is (Map (131 | 138) ) maby you could raid everyone around me then i just hit them with a few men then own there village lol


----------



## muskielover1

which ones are giving you crap?you got a few big boys over that way.


----------



## notaverage

Muskie...these are the choices of alliances.

If you had a coice to join 1 of 2 alliances who would you join?

§PQR || or ITF-1.1

This is for 215/-110


----------



## Scrappy

Wow, for some reason everyone around me has laid off with the raiding. So in 3 days I went from no troops to 400 and 100 traps. Not bad for a village with a pop 368. Still haven't heard back from any alliances I applied with, and the alliance I joined on the UK server sucks. These guys don't communicate at all, and leave thier members hanging when they get attacked. (AOTWHQ ~ SPEAR)


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> which ones are giving you crap?you got a few big boys over that way.


good to hear i got back up it's Lemon Sorbet (116|132) and Winger nightclub (116|134)

they both almost killed me lol enjoy playing with them lol


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Wow, for some reason everyone around me has laid off with the raiding. So in 3 days I went from no troops to 400 and 100 traps. Not bad for a village with a pop 368. Still haven't heard back from any alliances I applied with, and the alliance I joined on the UK server sucks. These guys don't communicate at all, and leave thier members hanging when they get attacked. (AOTWHQ ~ SPEAR)


Contact Jr1 from Dynamo...tell him I (Notaverage) told you to contact him.


----------



## Scrappy

Thanks. I applied yesterday on the Dynamo site for my UK village. I'll shoot Jr1 a pm though. I'd really like to part of Dynamo. You guys are growing FAST!


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Thanks. I applied yesterday on the Dynamo site for my UK village. I'll shoot Jr1 a pm though. I'd really like to part of Dynamo. You guys are growing FAST!


This is the 1st server Im getting a jump on and have people around me. we are taking out the people that MAY be threats. its great having a sh*t load of people around you...i have 3 different wings mine being the biggest surrounding me!

I hope it pans out in the end!
you may not get on Dynamo so look for the other wings that may be closer.


----------



## muskielover1

spor(how the hell do you mke thoose letters?)they re llied with my allince h3rcl3s.and we are ranked 119th.i see that we were just added.


----------



## muskielover1

this thread should be pinned.the name of it should be changed to just travian tho.


----------



## Scrappy

notaverage said:


> Thanks. I applied yesterday on the Dynamo site for my UK village. I'll shoot Jr1 a pm though. I'd really like to part of Dynamo. You guys are growing FAST!


This is the 1st server Im getting a jump on and have people around me. we are taking out the people that MAY be threats. its great having a sh*t load of people around you...i have 3 different wings mine being the biggest surrounding me!

I hope it pans out in the end!
you may not get on Dynamo so look for the other wings that may be closer.
[/quote]
That's good to know. I just assumed you applied with the alliance and they stuck you in a wing that suits your size and area.


----------



## dalyhawk

Puff said:


> where the fork do you train senators?


academy. It has to be at level 20 tho and i rally point of 10


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

How big is everyone now???

I'm getting to 3k in pop and 5k+ in troops.


----------



## muskielover1

pop is 3300 and "thousands of troops"lolz

anybody on server 6?im doing a little recruiting.im an alliance leader and have a kewl invisionboard forums like this one of which i am an admin.our alliance is in the SW but its near the middle of the map.our alliance is at rank120 at the moment and we are allied with some stronger ones than ourselves.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Muskie, man,.....to get where you and I are on a normal speed server???? That's DEVOTION.

I'm am owned by this game but not yet a slave lol


----------



## dalyhawk

Have 3 villages, pop. at around 1100. Alliance rank of 107. roughly 2k troops i imagine. resources going about 4k a piece on main village and a little over 1k on my other village. I just founded my 3rd village, so it's still pretty weak.


----------



## piranhasrule

sh*t!!! Some cheeky focker raided me while I had my army out on a raid, and stole pretty much everything! Ennoying thing is my army would have crushed him if they were in my village. And to make things worse, the village I attacked had an army way larger then you would expect it to have, so about 3500 out of my 5000 troops got killed, and I got no resources from him!


----------



## notaverage

3 villages nearing 4th with pop about 1400 and troops about 2,500


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Thanks. I applied yesterday on the Dynamo site for my UK village. I'll shoot Jr1 a pm though. I'd really like to part of Dynamo. You guys are growing FAST!


This is the 1st server Im getting a jump on and have people around me. we are taking out the people that MAY be threats. its great having a sh*t load of people around you...i have 3 different wings mine being the biggest surrounding me!

I hope it pans out in the end!
you may not get on Dynamo so look for the other wings that may be closer.
[/quote]
That's good to know. I just assumed you applied with the alliance and they stuck you in a wing that suits your size and area.
[/quote]

They are getting strict now...there are a ton of appplications coming in. Currently ranked 48 and climbing daily...so...who knows just contact the closest leader.


----------



## muskielover1

48th eh'?thats pretty good.


----------



## Puff

ahhh. i cant train senators because i already trained settlers









damnit. i should have built a palace. not a residence. but is it really worth tearing down 11 levels of Residence to get a Palace?


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> 48th eh'?thats pretty good.


Are you or your buddy gettin gon that village?
Ive been setting things up so that there are NO more attacks and possible that i can create a 2nd wing of the alliance I joined with other guys from the alliance I left.


----------



## muskielover1

ya hes supposed to be starting on it.ill ask him.

dont build a palace.they are a waste of resources and time.build only residences.they are wayyy cheaper.then,after you get your other village going,build a residence there and found a 3rd village from your second village.its the way to go.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> ya hes supposed to be starting on it.ill ask him.
> 
> dont build a palace.they are a waste of resources and time.build only residences.they are wayyy cheaper.then,after you get your other village going,build a residence there and found a 3rd village from your second village.its the way to go.


Ok did you get the mesage i sent...Ive been farming like mad and building troops back up. I will sit the village as I know most of the ppl that im setting him up with. If any random ppl contact him tell him to message me in the game and I will talk to them.


----------



## muskielover1

ya hes on there now.ill send him the message about ppl messaging you.hes starting to raid and get stuff going.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> ya hes on there now.ill send him the message about ppl messaging you.hes starting to raid and get stuff going.


yeah i logged on and saw he was on..good deal!


----------



## Nevermind

muskielover1 said:


> anybody on server 6?im doing a little recruiting.im an alliance leader and have a kewl invisionboard forums like this one of which i am an admin.our alliance is in the SW but its near the middle of the map.our alliance is at rank120 at the moment and we are allied with some stronger ones than ourselves.


im on server 6 at 65|204

im doing best on classic 3 server tho haha


----------



## Scrappy

Thanks for the help notaverage! Just joined Dynamo IIX.


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Thanks for the help notaverage! Just joined Dynamo IIX.


Good deal...im killing the ppl out here!!! It helps joining within the 1st week of a new server!
message me at notaverage.


----------



## DrewBoOty

whos on s6?

cm and aquatic forums (af) are running FADA and all the wings. we need strong members









msg me.. achilleus

or orew for Innes.

this is s6 only.



muskielover1 said:


> pop is 3300 and "thousands of troops"lolz
> 
> anybody on server 6?im doing a little recruiting.im an alliance leader and have a kewl invisionboard forums like this one of which i am an admin.our alliance is in the SW but its near the middle of the map.our alliance is at rank120 at the moment and we are allied with some stronger ones than ourselves.


oops.. look at muskie, beating me to it.

we are about to be huge on s6. 6+ wings.

we roll deep as sh*t.


----------



## muskielover1

like i said we need some recruits to help open the can.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Anyone else in the GW (Great Wall) merger????

Those of you who are Ghosts and LVT and LR should have a message.


----------



## Puff

I AM f*cking FURIOUS RIGHT NOW!!!

i woke up to two attacks. the guy completely wiped out my city wall, destroyed my granary from level 15 to 5, and my warehouse from 19-15. the worst part...he killed ALL of my soldiers!!! im f*cking pissed off...

Player: Sixteen
Alliance: LVT&TIJ
Village coords: 
Dark hole (Capital) Pop:698 (-226|-13)
Dark floor Pop:508 (-227|-12)
Dark vision Pop:401 (-224|-9)
Dark sympathy Pop:185 (-287|-8)

im hoping some of you guys are down for f*cking some guy up. as i cant even retaliate. he cleared out my warehouse, and destroyed it down to such a level that im basically fucked

should i recall my troops reinforcing other areas?

these fuckers even killed my f*cking hero!! im so choked. dont even want to play this sh*t anymore. dude keeps attacking me, and i cant recover. and now basically everything ive built up over the last 2 weeks was destroyed overnight

i had a level 15 wall and it was completely destroyed

almost 2000 troops didnt even help


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I just sent a message to the head of my alliance. I'll see what we can do. We are in merging status so I dunno what's gonna happen but nothing else I can send supplies or troops. I asked if it was okay to level his capital lol. I need to know how much crop you have though so I don't send too many troops and they starve. Let me know!


----------



## Puff

ARGHH!!!

the f*cking p*ssy ass alliance that this guy is in (LVT) begged for a truce right after this c*nt wiped me out!!!

im demanding retribution in the form of a f*ckload of resources or at least one of the f**got's villages. what a coward. obviously knew they were going to call a truce, so tried to get in the last licks, then beg for peace so my alliance doesnt retaliate...


----------



## muskielover1

tell us how you really feel about him.

j/k i feel your pain man,hang in there.


----------



## Puff

im just pissed off. it's jsut a game.lol. but at the time i was pretty steamed.


----------



## Scrappy

Hey Puff, what's your location. I'll just keep sending you supplies and troops. The big boys around me on the US server just keep kicking my ass, so I might as well supply you.

I'm having so much more fun on the UK server though. There's only one guy close to me that's my size and we already made a truce. He's got his farms and I got mine, and we don't mess with each others'. Btw, I'm really liking Dynamo.


----------



## Scrappy

I hope you're Dogfood Puff, if not I just supplied some stranger.







Btw, that's all I've got right now, but I'll send you whatever my merchants can carry tomorrow. What do you preffer, troops or supplies?


----------



## Alexx

Scrappy said:


> Hey Puff, what's your location. I'll just keep sending you supplies and troops. The big boys around me on the US server just keep kicking my ass, so I might as well supply you.
> 
> I'm having so much more fun on the UK server though. There's only one guy close to me that's my size and we already made a truce. He's got his farms and I got mine, and we don't mess with each others'. Btw, I'm really liking Dynamo.


scrappy, im on the uk server, 3x

where abouts are you?
whats your alliance called?


----------



## Puff

thanks scrappy!!

im all good now. i might send your troops back. a truce has been declared and this d-bag has stopped attacking me.

then the head of my alliance sent me 1000 level 20 praetorians and 1000 level 18 imperians. so my crops are kind of taxed right now, as i wasnt expecting that many soldiers to arrive!lol

thanks a lot though man! much appreciated. the supplies definitely help. but dont worry about it now. just concentrate on your game on the UK server and enjoy it

and yes, im dogfood.lol


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Hey Puff, what's your location. I'll just keep sending you supplies and troops. The big boys around me on the US server just keep kicking my ass, so I might as well supply you.
> 
> I'm having so much more fun on the UK server though. There's only one guy close to me that's my size and we already made a truce. He's got his farms and I got mine, and we don't mess with each others'. Btw, I'm really liking Dynamo.


scrappy, im on the uk server, 3x

where abouts are you?
whats your alliance called?
[/quote]

Im
Notaverage on there. 
Alliance Dynamo


----------



## Puff

LVT are major pussies. especially "Sixteen" from that alliance. dumb bastard attacked me AGAIN last night after a truce had been declared. i was not a happy camper!! luckily his wave got completely wiped out by my kickass defensive reinforcements!


----------



## Scrappy

piranha-man uk said:


> thanks scrappy!!
> 
> im all good now. i might send your troops back. a truce has been declared and this d-bag has stopped attacking me.
> 
> then the head of my alliance sent me 1000 level 20 praetorians and 1000 level 18 imperians. so my crops are kind of taxed right now, as i wasnt expecting that many soldiers to arrive!lol
> 
> thanks a lot though man! much appreciated. the supplies definitely help. but dont worry about it now. just concentrate on your game on the UK server and enjoy it
> 
> and yes, im dogfood.lol


No worries. Build up your warehouse and granary because I'm gonna send you my excess resources everyday. I'd rather build what I need and give it to you than be the local farm.


----------



## [email protected]°

muskielover1 said:


> like i said we need some recruits to help open the can.


Yo Muskie!!

Hook us up with the Travian Player Sig!!

I just joined The Ninjas, N.W.B.

They are some SUPER SERIOUS players!!


----------



## muskielover1

lol,just go to photobucket and search travian,it should be on there.


----------



## notaverage

Anyone use any of the graphic packs for the game???

I looked on some websites and it seems it completely changes the look of the game.
Can anyone fill me in if they know.


----------



## Scrappy

I was looking at that yesterday. I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Puff

i need someone to be a sitter for my account from the 11 to 28 or 29 of february...

can anyone help out?


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> I was looking at that yesterday. I'll give it a try and let you know.


I tried but i use Firefox and it makes it a pain in the ass to do it especially when your not very literate with computes!


----------



## Puff

sounds good man. more than needed IMO. more than i do!lol

i have 3 villages and im a member of the "great wall" or whatever the hell it is called. GW-7 is the "wing". another war seems to be brewing as well.


----------



## notaverage

Puff said:


> sounds good man. more than needed IMO. more than i do!lol
> 
> i have 3 villages and im a member of the "great wall" or whatever the hell it is called. GW-7 is the "wing". another war seems to be brewing as well.


Cool in GW as well!
message me a J-walker in the game!!! i have to boot someone I sit. NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Puff

ill message you closer to the time. no need to cause someone else to lose a sitter when i dont need one for around 2 weeks


----------



## Scrappy

I can sit too. I'll be gone the 15-17th though. I'm usually logged on from 3:30-6:00am. If you want me to sit also, just let me know what you're focusing on so I can build the way you want.

Btw, are those extra resources helping?


----------



## [email protected]°

Anyone else on the 3X a Ninja??

If not I suggest you try and join...

They are baddass and are taking over especially the SW


----------



## notaverage

Ninja? soud familiar...dont know what or who they are though.
GW surrounds me it Ridiculous...this change made it a MUCH safer place for many people around here and more dangerous for the people on the outside!


----------



## Scrappy

Can someone help me figure out why I can't start a new village? Palace is at lv11, I built 3 settlers, and I have 8736 culture points. 2 days ago I sent my settlers to a spot I found that's a 15 cropper. It was really far away, that's why it took 2 days. So tonight I'm all excited to see my new village and when I logged on it said my settlers were returning. WTF? No one else built a village there and it's still available.

So what'd I do wrong? Do I need to send troops with my settlers?


----------



## blackmaskelong

why not just build next to your old village like I did.... im not sure what happend but it worked first time for me...

I see everyone is so much farther than me even tho I play daily wow, noboy on the p-fury alance is playing lol guess it was a one time thing


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> Can someone help me figure out why I can't start a new village? Palace is at lv11, I built 3 settlers, and I have 8736 culture points. 2 days ago I sent my settlers to a spot I found that's a 15 cropper. It was really far away, that's why it took 2 days. So tonight I'm all excited to see my new village and when I logged on it said my settlers were returning. WTF? No one else built a village there and it's still available.
> 
> So what'd I do wrong? Do I need to send troops with my settlers?


No idea thats weird buddy where was this 15 cropper? sure nobody else got to it before you?
I didnt think there were any left! If I knew I would have been looking! Just built my 5th village and taking overone within the next few hours. I need a 9/15 cropper BAD! too many troops not enough crops/wheat!


----------



## Scrappy

I'm stupid. I figured out what I did. I sent the troops to that location as reinforcements instead of clicking on the "found new village" button. Let's see if it works now.

Hey Notaverage, are you looking for 15 croppers on the US 3x or the UK? On the US server I found two of em. You can have this one if you want. 334, -72.


----------



## notaverage

Any UK players able to support me?
I hit 
I hit A village Missfaction (She has been a problem we have been keeping at bay with consistent attacks) with only scouts being she mysteriously started growing after 2 weeks and had NO troops...I hit her with half my troops afterward I scouted her and she wiped ALL of them out with nearly 300 reinforcements. I only sent 150 and my Hero...Should have sent ALL troops
I just sent the rest of my troops and wiped her support and Hero's out! Any resources you could send my way and attacks on her would be Greatly appreciated! Im down from 500 troops to about 125 and NO hero.

Look at the attacks! UK players
Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## Scrappy

It'll take about 12 hours but you got 50 phalanxes and 20 druidriders on the way. I didn't have much as far as resources but you got a little of that on the way too.


----------



## [email protected]°

Join the Ninjas!!

We are organized and are going to own the game...

GW's days are numbered!!


----------



## Scrappy

You talking about the UK or the US server?


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> I'm stupid. I figured out what I did. I sent the troops to that location as reinforcements instead of clicking on the "found new village" button. Let's see if it works now.
> 
> Hey Notaverage, are you looking for 15 croppers on the US 3x or the UK? On the US server I found two of em. You can have this one if you want. 334, -72.


I need it for the UK server....i found a 9 cropper which I prefer but it is WAY to far away from me right now...i have to build my 2nd village up.


----------



## Scrappy

notaverage said:


> I need it for the UK server....i found a 9 cropper which I prefer but it is WAY to far away from me right now...i have to build my 2nd village up.


Hey, I'm pretty close to you now. I started a new village at 98/-147 so I can be close to the Dynamo main wing.


----------



## Scrappy

Damn, I just got my ass kicked. Here's the report:
Me getting beat down

So I ask for advice on the Dynamo forums and the members were pretty helpful, but one of them wanted me to talk to my wingleader. I don't like to ask for help on the forums because I feel it should be my wing's responsibility to help thier members, not the main alliance. So I pm my wingleader to see if he can give me some advice and this is how the convo goes:

_I wrote:
Here's the thread I started on the forums:
(I'll leave the link blank because the forums are supposed to be private)

I thought I was building troops at a steady enough pace to not be considered a target. I guess I was wrong. Any advice on how to dissuade future attackers would be great.
Marcel

And this is the reply I got back:
Well marcel what can i say except it might be karma coming back to haunt you, if you read your own discription it even says that you attack people. the only advice i can give is stop attaking and build up your cranny's_

This kinda gets under my skin. I only farm inactive players with low pops, and if someone asks me to stop farming them then I stop. I had 5 farms, but 2 asked me nicely to stop, so I'm down to 3 farms, none of which are active players.

I used to send resources daily to our old wingleader, but he left the alliance so all those resources I sent him went out the window. I'm number 2 in pop with my wing and whenever someone asks for help I send them troops and/or resources. But when I need help my wing pretty much tells me "Oh well." I'm not asking for troops or resources, just advice, and my wing can't even help with that.

I'm not really sure what to do now. I don't know if I want to stay with DynamoSW, or see if the main Dymano wing has room, or if I should see if Spear will take me because last week they asked me to join. (I'm not sure if the invitation is still open though) The only Dynamo wing that sticks up for each other in the main wing. These sidewings are just a joke.


----------



## Puff

i have no clue scrappy. i guess just talk to your wingleader. i know my wingleaders are pretty f*ckin good.

i just got a fake attack sent my way. maybe my 4X more soldiers than population made them think twice. either way, im stocking up on more troops. im not going to attack back as this Niaz person is far stronger than i am. but if he attacks again i will.

any other GW ppl in wars right now?


----------



## Scrappy

Thanks Puff. My dilema is whether to stay with DynamoSW or not. I think I'm gonna stay for now, but I'm not helping anyone in that wing anymore. If someone in the main wing needs help I'll help but my wing left me out to dry so they won't see anything from me.







I'm sure it'll suck to have one of your largest players stop contributing.


----------



## blackmaskelong

THis is stupid I just got my village stolen becuase of some special dude...







I wish I could take this guy out....


----------



## notaverage

Scrappy said:


> i have no clue scrappy. i guess just talk to your wingleader. i know my wingleaders are pretty f*ckin good.
> 
> i just got a fake attack sent my way. maybe my 4X more soldiers than population made them think twice. either way, im stocking up on more troops. im not going to attack back as this Niaz person is far stronger than i am. but if he attacks again i will.
> 
> any other GW ppl in wars right now?


Im in GW-9 
what alliance are you in?


----------



## Alexx

Scrappy said:


> Thanks Puff. My dilema is whether to stay with DynamoSW or not. I think I'm gonna stay for now, but I'm not helping anyone in that wing anymore. If someone in the main wing needs help I'll help but my wing left me out to dry so they won't see anything from me.:laugh: I'm sure it'll suck to have one of your largest players stop contributing.


scrappy, get in with spear... im with that alliance and were growing nicely,
its a good alliance that stick together


----------



## Puff

im with GW-7

similar thing happened to me scrappy. the leader of my old alliance was in trouble, and even though i was in trouble as well i gladly sent him supplies and troops. how was i repayed? when i got attacked they wouldnt help, then the next day kicked me out of the alliance, after taking thousands upon thousands of resources, and probably 1000 troops. no thanks for the help or anything. no backup. when i got booted i told the guy to f*ck off and that he was a p*ssy (left the alliance without telling anyone, so the alliance had no leader and couldnt GET a leader). my new alliance is far better and has a leader that is 20X what the old one was.


----------



## blackmaskelong

what a idiot... im gona take his village over soon and he is in the middle of no where so it will give me a great chance to get bigger... but his spelling is bad does he mean Slut or WTF is a Slud? lol


----------



## notaverage

Whats your name there on GW-7?
Im J-walker on GW-9
Im trying to create a bigger and better alliance. Im in talks with another about merging our big boys and having all the little guys join in a SUB-wing. Hopefully it goes well. My only thought after starting these talks with them is that if we grow in rank the bigger alliances may come after us seeing us as a threat.
Oh well...im -77/-204 main village.


----------



## Puff

im Dogfood.

main village: (-221 | -24)


----------



## notaverage

Messaged ya on travian



Captive Herps said:


> what a idiot... im gona take his village over soon and he is in the middle of no where so it will give me a great chance to get bigger... but his spelling is bad does he mean Slut or WTF is a Slud? lol


NO IDEA but does that mean Brothel where it says borthel???
Maybe he is retarded or just doesn't speak English well?


----------



## Scrappy

piranha-man uk said:


> Thanks Puff. My dilema is whether to stay with DynamoSW or not. I think I'm gonna stay for now, but I'm not helping anyone in that wing anymore. If someone in the main wing needs help I'll help but my wing left me out to dry so they won't see anything from me.:laugh: I'm sure it'll suck to have one of your largest players stop contributing.


scrappy, get in with spear... im with that alliance and were growing nicely,
its a good alliance that stick together
[/quote]
I was with a wing of Spear before, but they rarely talked to each other. Maybe it's different for the main alliance though. I'd started with spear-aotwHQ but everyone dropped out of that then we changed to spear~aw. But it was very early in the game.


----------



## Scrappy

Hey Puff, I'm sorry that the caravan of resources has stopped. My neighbors have stopped farming me so I've finally had a chance to build an army. Now I think I'm too much of a hassle to deal with because I've got a fair amount of troops and don't belong to an alliance. In the last few days I've been able to build up 1 Hero, 626 Phalanxes, 34 Pathfinders, 279 Druidriders, and 43 Haeduans. If I start getting farmed again, I'll send you my resources.


----------



## notaverage

Im sitting for PUff the next week or so...let me know if you are sending resources.


----------



## Scrappy

Looks like I spoke too soon. I logged on this morning and saw I got attacked. Oh well, I definitely made it painful for my attackers. I'm rebuilding my troops right away and I've already got a ton of scouts. It's going to be very painful when they attack me in the future. Hahaha.

Attack1
Attack2
Attack3


----------



## [email protected]°

Scrappy said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon. I logged on this morning and saw I got attacked. Oh well, I definitely made it painful for my attackers. I'm rebuilding my troops right away and I've already got a ton of scouts. It's going to be very painful when they attack me in the future. Hahaha.
> 
> Attack1
> Attack2
> Attack3


Are you in an alliance?

You need to get some Riens ASAP


----------



## Scrappy

I'm not part of an alliance on the US server. I can understand though, I'm surrounded by ITF. It'd just be asking for trouble if an alliance took me in, because it would cause a war with ITF instantly.


----------



## piranhasrule

I had like 8000 trrops then this guy called loppy came and wiped them all out in just a couple of raids. Now he farms me about 10 times a day


----------



## Scrappy

Ouch!


----------



## [email protected]°

Anyone else still playing the 3x??

Natars come down March 14th

I am still with the Ninjas and kicking ass!!

I'm in the main wing NWA and have 15 villages with over 55K def. troops, and 25K off. troops..

We use a program called Ventrilo that allows us both voice, and chat communications to stay organized.

We are at WAR with GW and have been wiping out a ton of their big armies with our coordinated defense, not to mention farming them on the reg!!

So who else is ballin in Trav??


----------



## Scrappy

I'm still getting my ass kicked on the US 3x, but I just keep chugging along. I've finally found a safe place and I'm kinda starting over there.

On the UK server I'm doing very well. I'm working on my 4th village now and I've got about 3.5k troops.


----------



## [email protected]°

Scrappy said:


> I'm still getting my ass kicked on the US 3x, but I just keep chugging along. I've finally found a safe place and I'm kinda starting over there.
> 
> On the UK server I'm doing very well. I'm working on my 4th village now and I've got about 3.5k troops.


You need to get with a GOOD Aliance to survive ANYWHERE on Trav.

thats the ONLY way to stay in the game and WIN with the WW!!


----------



## Scrappy

The problem is that I'm farmed a lot on the US server so I can't get in with an alliance. I'm with Dynamo on the UK server though.


----------

